# Show Your PATINA Only Picture Thread, No Virgin Bronze Allowed!



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Share your bronze patina here. Here is my contribution fresh off a sulfur gel bath. The cool thing is you can literally take it back to its original state in minutes. So much better toned down IMO. I waited for natural, which it did do, but who knows how many years to get it to a rich deep bronze it would have taken.

SO SHOW OF YOUR PATINA, NATURALLY INDUCED OR ARTIFICIALLY SPEAD UP |>

A little dark, but dang if it does not match that strap almost perfectly :-!










And now after a little polishing, one day later:


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

We've only just begun...

















Sent from my iPhone


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Whoever had their money on 1.5 days wins the pot:










Bronze Armida A1b


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm good with this. For me just dosen't get any better than this, (patina) wise that is.


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

So we are all on the same page, We are talking about bronze patina as in aged LUME, not bronze toned cases correct????


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

VladdyMak said:


> Do we are all on the same page, We are talking about bronze patina as in aged LUME, not bronze toned cases correct????


...
Correct!WannaBe Bronze does NOT count!!!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ...
> Correct!WannaBe Bronze does NOT count!!!


LOL, do you mean poser bronze?!

Here is before and after comparison


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

timesofplenty said:


> Whoever had their money on 1.5 days wins the pot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if it's the strap or your skill at aging chemistry, but I am surprised to say I would take that over your Kazimon.


----------



## Frank2 (Jul 10, 2009)

Best regards b-)


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

^^^ that looks awesome... Is that natural patina?


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

freight dog said:


> I don't know if it's the strap or your skill at aging chemistry, but I am surprised to say I would take that over your Kazimon.


Wow, thanks! The watches are made of different alloys I guess, so they're a different color and age differently. Will take some comparision pictures later today.
Thanks for the compliment on the strap, I made it from a 1945 Swiss ammunition pouch. The mottled shades of yellow and brown really look nice with the bronze, and even better after patina.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

.


----------



## SoTex (Oct 22, 2010)

Two days of wade fishing on the TX Gulf Coast will do wonders for natural patina.


----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)

is this qualify?


----------



## Dirkler (Jan 23, 2012)

Liver of sulphur gel and salt water baths.


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

I put this bronze into the sea water which I brought back from a beach yesterday.









After 10 hours.....
Not very much difference at front, except the copper bezel turns like torch color!

















But the caseback changed








Only patina on both sides, I think that because I usually stick a Scotch tape in the middle caseback to avoid my hand getting green, and both sides kind contact my sweat so patina shows more than front and middle of caseback.

Tony


----------



## ChristopherWilliam (Feb 6, 2011)

mine might be too much for some folks to handle......week and a half of ocean life; i live at the beach......
this case has went nuts and it almost a "burnished" color to it so far. iphone pics are hard to capture a good true color, but these are pretty dang close.....


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Love these pics and lots of SD love on here. Would love to see some more from others, anyone have the PAM Bronzo?


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

ChristopherWilliam, it might be a little uneven but it looks good. As they say, it is a living metal and the patina will continue to evolve. I am curious to see how it looks after a few more months of wear. I do dig that watch.

Scott, thanks for the comparison. Gorgeous watches both! The Kazimon is definitely the more sophisticated in style, but I am not a fan of the Bronze case back and I'm not sold on the copper bezel on the new version. We will have to see if the A1b or even the Helson are available when I have more money. I am also keeping an eye out for Kazim's next bronze. He does such beautiful work.

Happily, my Benarus is in the air at the moment and should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

It looks great, Satansfist!!Which method are you using?Liver of Sulfur??I am about to do a little test on LOS later on!!Tony


----------



## ChristopherWilliam (Feb 6, 2011)

freight dog said:


> ChristopherWilliam, it might be a little uneven but it looks good. As they say, it is a living metal and the patina will continue to evolve. I am curious to see how it looks after a few more months of wear. I do dig that watch.


oh yeah mine is definitely uneven!! mine looks more "antiqued" and rusty each day. personally i love it this way because it looks a little more vintage. that being said, i really do love the way folks are doing the LOS treatments and getting that blackish tone....

actually, i like very version of these watches...i really don't think you can mess it up with any method, and i like how most are turn!


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Enjoying the morning sun


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

totorol said:


> It looks great, Satansfist!!Which method are you using?Liver of Sulfur??I am about to do a little test on LOS later on!!Tony


Yep, liver of sulphur gel dissolved in warm water then dipping the watch head. Rubbed back with a touch of Cape Cod cloth to bring up a little of the shine underneath.


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Thx for the tip!!
I did mine already in Kazimon1500b v2, I did a 2 tone, since the bezel is copper.... its pretty fun.... I will try Cape cod later on to see if it brings shine to mine!!

Thx again!!
Tony


----------



## Grandier (Mar 11, 2010)

Bronze Moray:


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Great patina in this thread!

Bronze Moray
*


----------



## Carbon Everything (Sep 24, 2011)

This stuff makes me jealous. I love bronze patina. I wish the Hamilton Belowzero 1000 had a bronze option. Would look amazing with patina with its diving helmet inspired design. 
I'm going to have to render it with photoshop and see.


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

Grandier said:


> Bronze Moray:
> 
> View attachment 757600


Now THAT'S the type of patina I would be hoping my bronze watch to get to!! How did you get it so dark? I love the contrasts of the colors in the bronze.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Raoul Duke said:


>


Correct. MANY do! Bring on LoS!


----------



## Stefan Tapp (May 26, 2007)

penerai 1950 said:


> is this qualify?
> View attachment 727123


That strap looks fantastic, can I ask where you got it from?

Stef


----------



## ds514 (Dec 28, 2009)

Used diluted (50/50) "Brass Darkening Solution" based on Selenious Acid. Dipped in baking soda solution when colour reached desired state. The effect occurred on a curve, with most of the colour appearing in the last 20% of the time in the bath.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

ds514 said:


> Used diluted (50/50) "Brass Darkening Solution" based on Selenious Acid. Dipped in baking soda solution when colour reached desired state. The effect occurred on a curve, with most of the colour appearing in the last 20% of the time in the bath.


Nice look! What did you dilute the solution with? Water?


----------



## ds514 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you. Yes, just plain tap water. Accidentally really, as I only had half as much solution as I needed to cover the watch in a bowl. Worried at first as there was no effect for the first 50% of its bath, but then things took off.


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been watching, wishing, hoping, realizing, buying and waiting to get into this thread.

Now, here is my offering...


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

^ Shu weet! Where'd you get that patina Turnaround?


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

BigBandito said:


> ^ Shu weet! Where'd you get that patina Turnaround?


Liver of Sulfer


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Turnaround said:


> I've been watching, wishing, hoping, realizing, buying and waiting to get into this thread.
> 
> Now, here is my offering...


You made it in! Nicely done. Love LoS, smells, but rocks. I went with the gel.


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

here's by B42


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

If Brass counts, I'm in. Natural Patina:


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Well here's mine after last nights 2 hard boiled eggs in a bag.. However, this patina came with a price...Forgot I had left the buckle by the sink with the eggs and my wife without looking decides to dump them along with the buckle straight into the disposal unit.. Now.. this is what I have for a buckle.. Luckily it didn't break it in half or something..


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

zumzum5150 said:


> Well here's mine after last nights 2 hard boiled eggs in a bag.. However, this patina came with a price...Forgot I had left the buckle by the sink with the eggs and my wife without looking decides to dump them along with the buckle straight into the disposal unit.. Now.. this is what I have for a buckle.. Luckily it didn't break it in half or something..


Ohhh my, that sucks!


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Character scars. It now has a story to tell.


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

The buckle story makes me think that watch makers should offer a "tumbled" version where the case is pre-distressed then fitted with gaskets and crystal for a unique yet functional look.... Man this makes me want bronze more than ever


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

karlito said:


> Character scars. It now has a story to tell.


Tell who, the divorce lawyer?

LOL. OK, just kidding.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome thread!


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

This thread fell down a little too far. Should be some more updates with those Oliviers shipping lately too.


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

karlito said:


> Character scars. It now has a story to tell.


Agreed - character


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

I just got my bronze... hopefully joining this thread sometime in the future, I am going to see how it develops naturally before considering messing with the patina.


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Brass and natural patina


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is more brass... forced


----------



## danielk (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

How's this for bronze patina?


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

It seems like most people opt for the forced patina. Does anyone know how long it takes for a good coat of natural patina, under desk diving conditions?


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

pbj204 said:


> It seems like most people opt for the forced patina. Does anyone know how long it takes for a good coat of natural patina, under desk diving conditions?


Considering that most bronze watches are divers, I'd say don't hold you're breath.


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> It seems like most people opt for the forced patina. Does anyone know how long it takes for a good coat of natural patina, under desk diving conditions?


Longer than I felt like waiting around for. The thing is, even if you force the patina, it's still going to change as you wear it. The clothes you wear will rub it off in certain areas and the way you handle the watch will change the oxidation in certain places, so even if you force the patina initially, it will evolve based on how and where you wear/handle it. Your watch will still be unique to your environment and person, forcing it just speeds it up the initial wait.


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

So I'm loving my bronze watch, and been doing a hardcore LoS treatment to it to see how dark I can get it. Just for kicks. It polishes up much faster than it takes to get it there so no harm. 

BUT!! I've been doing some googleing and I read that peeing on bronze does a great job at a very nice patina. Then I remembered about some artist having horses pee on them to get the desired effect.

... just saying....

I'm not about to pee on my watch... specially with the straps still on...

... just saying....

The LoS seems to be doing fine for now. 

Let me tighten my crown...


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Trying to speed up the process.


----------



## rpburi (Dec 13, 2012)

I am considering using Fritz polish on the bezel of the Magrette Bronze. Do ya'll think this will take away from the natural look of the watch? I think I will like the polished bronze surrounded by bronze with natural patina (ok, brass ).

Thoughts?



MikeAB said:


> If Brass counts, I'm in. Natural Patina:


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

rpburi said:


> I am considering using Fritz polish on the bezel of the Magrette Bronze. Do ya'll think this will take away from the natural look of the watch? I think I will like the polished bronze surrounded by bronze with natural patina (ok, brass ).
> 
> Thoughts?


I did use Cape Cod to reset the patina, and now I like how its developing again. I think it will look interesting with the polished bezel.


----------



## rpburi (Dec 13, 2012)

So, I decided to go ahead and polish the bezel with Fritz Metal Polish....and WOW! I love the results!

What are your thoughts? Below are three pics in different lighting.

This picture appears to be the most accurate representation. I did not polish any of the sides or other surfaces of bronze (ok, brass).


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd be tempted to try polishing just the top surface of the bezel, then taping it off, and using LoS on a Q-tip to patina the rest of the case to an extra dark finish. That'd be interesting I think.



rpburi said:


> So, I decided to go ahead and polish the bezel with Fritz Metal Polish....and WOW! I love the results!
> 
> What are your thoughts? Below are three pics in different lighting.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpburi (Dec 13, 2012)

That is an interesting idea. If you do that, please post pics...I would love to see it!



EdmundGTP said:


> I'd be tempted to try polishing just the top surface of the bezel, then taping it off, and using LoS on a Q-tip to patina the rest of the case to an extra dark finish. That'd be interesting I think.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

No help just natural patina


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

happyholiday said:


> No help just natural patina


I wish one day I could have this kind of natural patina on my A1.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

first egg treatement done, no happy with the results so much. It got very very grey patina first (80 minutes), then I polished it out with dry cloth.

It suppose to get red tone patina, but this egg th. does not work that way IMO.

I am quite happy with the look anyway  but it will last no long I suppose...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*SIDE BEFORE*








*SIDE AFTER
*








*FRONT BEFORE
*








*FRONT AFTER
*








*I shined up most of the bezel but left the case and indentations dark.*


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

happyholiday said:


> No help just natural patina


Very clean patina, really nice!


----------



## Canning Vale (May 30, 2011)

Wrong thread


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

all natural patina a full summer may thru Sept of exposure to the beach, the surf, swimming at the back bay in ocean city md, oh and two vacations in Florida and the gulf of mexico:










The bronze is AB5s aluminum marine bronze


----------



## kshiza (Apr 20, 2012)

Playing around with some liver of sulfur this morning, couldn't get the buckles as dark as the watch cases. We'll see how they look as they lighten up.
Probably a different bronze composition. Will probably clean them off and try it again in a few weeks.

Helson Stingray on a hornback strap, and Armida A1 on an elephant strap. (bad quality cell phone pictures)


----------



## chinsk (Dec 20, 2011)

Month old Olivier with natural patina.. been to the beach once:


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Not nearly as dark as others, but it's going naturally.


----------



## non-stop (Mar 23, 2011)

Got my Bronze 47 Moray "Crusty" at the beginning of December 2012 and it's been worn whilst doing everything since... (except the boiled egg treatment I gave it a week ago...)


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

2 weeks old. I've experimented with different things such as hard boiled eggs, sea salt, mustard, apple cider vinegar. I've easily brought it back to new with Brasso and toothpaste. For now I like this look.


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

After one month, still looking great


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I've been eyeing up a few different bronze watches and their patina is my biggest reason for wanting one cause i just love the effect but I'm wondering if these different processes for speeding the patina effect the lume material on the bezel.


----------



## JDO27 (Jun 6, 2012)

Just messed around with my first egg treatment. Thoughts?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

JDO27 said:


> Just messed around with my first egg treatment. Thoughts?


Looking good though personally I'd buff it up a little to bring some of the shine back to the metal and would possibly highlight the light and shade. BTW digging the strap :-!

P.S.
This was a seriously stupid move to come on here and look through all these wonderful bronzes with their patina, all I want to do now is get mine out of the box and start wearing it. o|


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

zumzum5150 said:


> Well here's mine after last nights 2 hard boiled eggs in a bag.. However, this patina came with a price...Forgot I had left the buckle by the sink with the eggs and my wife without looking decides to dump them along with the buckle straight into the disposal unit.. Now.. this is what I have for a buckle.. Luckily it didn't break it in half or something..


And she's still alive...??!! (maybe you need to toss the watch head in so they match) [I hope the Band-Aid
isn't because you tried to slice your wrist!]



Turnaround said:


> So I'm loving my bronze watch, and been doing a hardcore LoS treatment to it to see how dark I can get it. Just for kicks. It polishes up much faster than it takes to get it there so no harm.
> 
> BUT!! I've been doing some googleing and I read that peeing on bronze does a great job at a very nice patina. Then I remembered about some artist having horses pee on them to get the desired effect.
> 
> ...


And your belt buckle...

I've just taken the plunge and ordered my 1st bronze. I am really scared that I won't be able to live with the "aging" and that I may be constantly polishing it. I suppose if I could get that nice "Dive Helmet" effect that a few have gotten... I may change my mind. I don't know - a huge step for me.

It is made from CuSn8. Can anyone tell me if they have any experience with this particular flavor of bronze material, or have any specific pix to show of it? It starts out as a nearly rose gold color (from the pix I have seen) and I am really curious. Thanx for any help.

** Excuse my ignorance as I do not know which watches use which alloys. Perhaps when you post you can mention which alloy is used for your particular watch (if known)?


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

For those of you who missed Jason's latest update, these are his pics of 2 months of natural patina on the Tropik B


----------



## inuit66 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have tried eggs and I have tried patina gel, from light red to nearly black and wonderful looks. But every time it has faded out or it did not stick to the metal. Then I cleaned it all up, let nature take its course for a couple of weeks and took a swin in the ocean. This is what I want. Enjoy, whatever you like and however you choose to get there, bronze patina is great.


----------



## thewind34 (Jan 28, 2011)

What about brass? Still working on it naturally.


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

Alright, this might be the worst question on this forum.....

But, has anyone had their watch actually turn green? I remember being a kid racing sailboats on the west coast seeing some old hand made boats with that deep green bronze and I was wondering if anyone had any watches that went past the point of that deep patina to actual full blown oxidation.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

My try with apollon. I used water, salt and vinegar mixture plus left it all outside for a few days.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Though this new baby of mine has been resting in its box whilst I was on holidays it's still continued to patina, there's something to be said for buying CuSn8 because the patina that develops is simply beautiful.


----------



## Cabamaru (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been meaning to post some proper photos of this but haven't had a chance yet. Until then, here is a mobile phone photo...









Sent from my phone.


----------



## Barry Young (Jul 18, 2013)

Armida A1 aging nicely


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

I just finished my 4th Sea Shadow patina job for a new customer. It's a 20 layer patina operation that takes around 2hrs to accomplish. I use around 5 oxidants , a cleaner and rotary tool for highlighting.
I think I'm 'on a roll'


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats a lot of work to make something look old...but looks good.



zephyrnoid said:


> I just finished my 4th Sea Shadow patina job for a new customer. It's a 20 layer patina operation that takes around 2hrs to accomplish. I use around 5 oxidants , a cleaner and rotary tool for highlighting.
> I think I'm 'on a roll'
> View attachment 1171800


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I prefer most all things naturally aged....



pbj204 said:


> For those of you who missed Jason's latest update, these are his pics of 2 months of natural patina on the Tropik B
> 
> View attachment 1112331


----------



## Mr Duplo (Oct 22, 2012)

My Armida A1 Bronze after a week of diving in the salty Red Sea. All natural. I never washed it in fresh water, just let the salt water dry off in the sun.

I don't know where the line goes between patina and a corroded piece of metal. All I know is I crossed that line at some point. All the roughness was buffed out with a towel after this picture was taken, leaving the watch just the way I like it.

-Jay


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mr Duplo said:


> View attachment 1175617
> 
> 
> My Armida A1 Bronze after a week of diving in the salty Red Sea. All natural. I never washed it in fresh water, just let the salt water dry off in the sun.
> ...


holy cow.......is this watch 100 years old?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a1 bronze as well.... after two weeks of sea diving and regular swimming pool sessions last months mine developes beautifull patina (pic later), I washed it in the shower because I wear it 24/7 since february. 
Yours patina is strong because it was your intention to get it like it is... it is no possible to get that kind of patina with regular and normal wear (with regular shower).

I am unexpectedly and absolutely satisfied with bronze so far I dont wear steel watches any more. CuSn8 bronze after 2-3 months of regular wearing develops really nice patina... no need to go unnatural at all!!!


----------



## Mr Duplo (Oct 22, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> I have a1 bronze as well.... after two weeks of sea diving and regular swimming pool sessions last months mine developes beautifull patina (pic later), I washed it in the shower because I wear it 24/7 since february.
> Yours patina is strong because it was your intention to get it like it is... it is no possible to get that kind of patina with regular and normal wear (with regular shower).
> 
> I am unexpectedly and absolutely satisfied with bronze so far I dont wear steel watches any more. CuSn8 bronze after 2-3 months of regular wearing develops really nice patina... no need to go unnatural at all!!!


I agree; natural patina is really exciting. But I might have to pop the cap of my unopened bottle of LOS when my 24mm buckle arrives. Fresh bronze is too flashy for me.
This is almost addictive. When exposing my A1 to the elements, I get a different look every day.
Still waiting for that darker and deeper patina some of you guys have.

-Jay


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

I got different "Bronzos". IMO CuSn8 (as Panerai used) is the best you can get :-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

pharmao said:


> I got different "Bronzos". IMO CuSn8 (as Panerai used) is the best you can get :-!


Sorry if this sounds a stupid question but I thought there was only one type of CuSn8, is this wrong.


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

Luminated said:


> Sorry if this sounds a stupid question but I thought there was only one type of CuSn8, is this wrong.


 there is many different types of bronze. Only one type of CuSn8 :-!


----------



## Birk1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is a quick pic of my diamond helson stingray bronze.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Natural Patina. 
Do you want that aged, hand rubbed bronze statue look or....
Oops! I forgot to rinse and dry my bronze watch look.
you decide but for sure, the NATURALLY aged, hand rubbed bronze statue look takes years and years.
*happyholiday* 's Patinated Benarus is where I begin. That's layer 1 to me.

What I do is accelerate the aged, hand rubbed bronze statue look.
It begins with one layer and sure enough forced edge rubbing, more patina etc repeat over and over and finish with one last rubbing and a microcrystaline wax buff ( for that greasy kids fingers effect 
The result is a refractive multicolored TRANSLUCENCY.
Natural patina is translucent, vs natural corrosion wish is quite opaque.
It's hard to capture in stills. High res video might show it- if it weren't for youtube compression


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Navitimer (Feb 2, 2009)

He's one of my recent photos fresh from a dive...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Just used LoS of my Moray to accelerate the patina and I'm stoked with the results, just need to spend a bit of time buffing it a little and then give it a coat of wax.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Worked on Apollon bezel yeserday a bit. Used plain old cooked egg method.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Almost 7 years of patina here:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

glengoyne17 said:


> Almost 7 years of patina here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it in regular use all these 7 years?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Was it in regular use all these 7 years?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

No, for about five at the jeweller unsold so patina evolved without sweat, salt etc. Last two years on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Before









After


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

New Video Walk-through...
Forced Bronze Patina - Quick Tutorial - YouTube


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Digging watching this one develop...

-T


----------



## Kim Sung (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## genabob (May 27, 2013)




----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Olivier Bronze 500m Diver


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I love this thread. Think mine might go for another until none rubs off leaving no bling.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Bad cell phone pics...sorry. Pardon the residual cleaner.


----------



## genabob (May 27, 2013)

again


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Kim Sung said:


> View attachment 1247710
> 
> 
> View attachment 1247713


That Ancon looks sick, in the most sickest good way possible!


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

This is a great thread for seeing how different patinas can develop or be developed.

Here's mine, a lightly worn Precista PRS30


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is my Apollon.. I'll add a bit of red in next treatment.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I wuz at the Vatican Museum in Rome and seeing this bronze pottery reminded me of this thread. Not sure how old they are:





My Zenton is only a few months old in comparison


----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## morrishhc (Jun 26, 2014)

My Kaventsmann Triggerfish after a brushed polish and messing with 2 hard boiled eggs...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

A1B after LOS baths


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

jopex said:


> A1B after LOS baths


*WORKS FOR ME!*


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

My A1B:


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Olivier:


----------



## Jimmy0104 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice ! Dun mind i ask few question ? 
a) Will it turn to black when the thick patina not removed ? 
b) It is difficult to polish to back to the red gold cusn8 colour ?
c) what if basso/tooth paste stuck between the sapphire crystal ?
d) will the bezel and the screw thread get struck when thick patina develop ?

Thanks.



Frank2 said:


> Best regards b-)


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

My SD will not hold a dark patina on bezel, wears off. I should give it another go since it's been over two years now.


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> My SD will not hold a dark patina on bezel, wears off. I should give it another go since it's been over two years now.


Try hot water los bath and put the watch in hot water before hand. Hot LOS and hot bronze=good bonding patina.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

the gig said:


> Try hot water los bath and put the watch in hot water before hand. Hot LOS and hot bronze=good bonding patina.


Interesting, will do! Like boiling or tap hot?


----------



## Sniperdogs (Feb 7, 2012)

Helson Shark Diver. Patina is natural from sweat, salt water etc... updated the hands too.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

after four months of normal everyday wear, no vinegar, etc.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

After 2 hrs of bottom time yesterday - A7's first ocean experience. Taking it down for another 30 mins in about an hour - I'll post pics 

No computers at the rental place, so this chunk of brass has been my bottom timer!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## summerman (Jul 19, 2014)

Anybody go "too far" with patina? In other words has anybody had their bronze watch corrode to the point that damage occurred? I'm thinking the crown doesn't screw in or the space between the crystal and watch leaks? Does it affect the movement of the bazel? I see these pictures and think... oooh cool, but wonder if Ill one day look down and see crud along the crystal or some other problem. thanks.


----------



## imalchg1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I can post now! Just joined the group with an Armida A1. For the sake of keeping it bronze/brass, I've also got my Kara Kustoms pen. The pen is natural patina, the Armida got a quick LoS bath.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

summerman said:


> Anybody go "too far" with patina? In other words has anybody had their bronze watch corrode to the point that damage occurred? I'm thinking the crown doesn't screw in or the space between the crystal and watch leaks? Does it affect the movement of the bazel? I see these pictures and think... oooh cool, but wonder if Ill one day look down and see crud along the crystal or some other problem. thanks.


You have not seen my video tutorials?
None of that happens to my forced patina jobs!
Forced Bronze Patina - Quick Tutorial:


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Does brass count?





Random other items:





sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

This is my 6th Bronzo, and so far the one I like the best. Althought the A1 was a close second.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

the gig said:


> This is my 6th Bronzo, and so far the one I like the best. Althought the A1 was a close second.


Yeah I also love my Moray B and I actually wonder to myself is it the fact that it's bronze, like would I still like it if it were Stainless Steel and you know I reckon I wouldn't.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Lots of great looking patina being shown in this thread.

Here are a few of mine...Helberg CH6 and a couple Bronze Morays




























*


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

Whaiting for my helberg CH6

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

A little crusty after a weekend on the Cape. 









Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

The beastly A1, with green dial and minimal bezel.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Same watch, different Day


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Never polished, all natural ageing.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

FE650-TE300 said:


> Whaiting for my helberg CH6
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Snap, that's a lot of bronze....and brass. Very nice!


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

New pics of the A1, with a new Drew (Europelli) cordovan strap.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

beautiful Trio. I like the Variety of different Dial Colors.
the Blue is quite unusual for the Bronze, but looks great..


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The old kid greets the new kid on the block.


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice shots heres mine









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## ImagineFj (Nov 8, 2007)

I wish there was a smaller bronze watch sub 42mm with 24mm lugs...


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

timesofplenty said:


>


Um...that's really pretty badass. Cheers G


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Greetings from..







...where aging comes naturally!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is about 2 months worth on my CH1. It was very far along when I got it, but I reset it so I could watch the process from the start.


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Two watches that have seen a bit of action in the ocean me thinks.


----------



## funkeruski (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

With Museo de Relogio cork strap


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Ancon Tank 😊

- mr. al


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

tako_watch said:


> With Museo de Relogio cork strap


Nice Patina. Portuguese Cork Strap on a Bronze Diver? Yes, Yes, and heLL YES! Very Nice!


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's some more









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

after some time with sea water, and (not at the same time) vinegar without getting submerged in the vinegar, just "breathing" some air with vinegar.... i wish that it got a litle darker.... do you guys have a sugestion? i dont have those sulfur etc here in brasil.....










regards,
cesar


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> after some time with sea water, and (not at the same time) vinegar without getting submerged in the vinegar, just "breathing" some air with vinegar.... i wish that it got a litle darker.... do you guys have a sugestion? i dont have those sulfur etc here in brasil.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard boil eggs?

I managed to get LOS. I think thats the easiest route? Vinegar is more for brass.

My LOS CH6 say hi.









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Mac545 (Sep 10, 2014)

Just received my Montres-Militaire bronze. The company says "The Bronze used in Officier de Marine is unique to Montres-Militaire. It consists of a unique formula of Alloys of copper and tin." This gives it an amazing copper colour. And already has started to develop a patina. Excuse the iPhone pics!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Little Patina

*


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Hard boil eggs?
> 
> I managed to get LOS. I think thats the easiest route? Vinegar is more for brass.
> 
> ...


As i dont have LOS here, ill try the hard boil egs! And let you know!

Regards


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Well after some egg and more salt water, i believe that i can call it as natural patina, the seawater and the egg are natural hahaha.... I believe that i achieved the point that i wanted.... Maybe took of some from the bezel.... What you guys think?


























Regards

Cesar


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Tsk tsk tsk 😢 there's patina and then there's CORROSION ! What I see above is corrosion. Do you want that ' sewage corroded plumbing' look or 100 years of exposure to air and hand rubbing look? The latter takes me about 3 hrs with my proven method and yes, a set of chemicals


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

zephyrnoid said:


> Tsk tsk tsk  there's patina and then there's CORROSION ! What I see above is corrosion. Do you want that ' sewage corroded plumbing' look or 100 years of exposure to air and hand rubbing look? The latter takes me about 3 hrs with my proven method and yes, a set of chemicals


Each to their own though I have to agree I much prefer the latter.

What id suggest is give it a wash with an old toothbrush without soap or anything to remove the corrosive green and then get a new pan scrubber (one with the green wooly stuff) and gently rub the edges and the areas where your fingers will touch. You'll be amazed how it will look.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Apple cider vinegar vapor for, four one hour sessions.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

zephyrnoid said:


> Tsk tsk tsk  there's patina and then there's CORROSION ! What I see above is corrosion. Do you want that ' sewage corroded plumbing' look or 100 years of exposure to air and hand rubbing look? The latter takes me about 3 hrs with my proven method and yes, a set of chemicals


brother, just to make myself clear, i dont care about natural or artificial patina the funny thing about those watches is play with it, i dont know if i would have balls to make the same thing with a pam bronzo..... if i had the product that you used here in brazil, believe me that i would have used. anyway, i like those green points of corrosion, maybe not in excess, i'll try to use a soft tooothbruh to take off the excess of it and see what happen and then i'll post new photos later.... luminated, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> brother, just to make myself clear, i dont care about natural or artificial patina the funny thing about those watches is play with it, i dont know if i would have balls to make the same thing with a pam bronzo..... if i had the product that you used here in brazil, believe me that i would have used. anyway, i like those green points of corrosion, maybe not in excess, i'll try to use a soft tooothbruh to take off the excess of it and see what happen and then i'll post new photos later.... luminated, thanks for the tips!


No problem mate. Here's my Octopus which I bathed in warm LoS till it turned dark brown then used the toothbrush first to even out its finish and then the pan scrubber.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

One more thing, of course that i know that my watch doesnt have a natural patina, it was a joke because of the way that i did it! Your watch went awesome luminated!!


Cesar


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

I used the boiled egg method


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Still playing with my helberg... Tried some LOS yesterday...









































Regards

Cesar


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^That's nasty but in a good way.:-!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hahaha thanks brother.... Thats the idea!


Cesar


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Armida A1 brass









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Malice 146 said:


> Armida A1 brass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to how you achieved your patina.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I'm curious as to how you achieved your patina.


I used three baths of liver of sulfur. I also rubbed off a little of the patina on the face of the bezel after the first two treatments to make the numbers stand out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Hahaha thanks brother.... Thats the idea!
> 
> Cesar


Looks like you work at CM CM 

Sent from my lightsaber


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

thsiao said:


> ^^^ that looks awesome... Is that natural patina?


well it looks like the patina is on the case but not on the lume. It does brings up the question, can rust be considered patina?


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

Malice 146 said:


> I used three baths of liver of sulfur. I also rubbed off a little of the patina on the face of the bezel after the first two treatments to make the numbers stand out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So you force fed your patina?? Pardon me, for i am somewhat new on this subject


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Valdore said:


> So you force fed your patina?? Pardon me, for i am somewhat new on this subject


A good little read here: worn&wound | Forced Patina on Bronze Watches: A How To - worn&wound

And a few shots of my Zelos Helmsman Bronze treated with LOS:


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

wow. looks almost PVD.!
VERY NICE :-!



jopex said:


>


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Took of all the patina yesterday, and did it again (ok my wife defitively think that i became mad). Used some LOS, and finalized with "carnauba wax" to take off the excess and make it more uniform&#8230; i think that now i got what i wanted... Now the patina will come from beach, seawater etc....

















http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/09/
ff3d75a96366cb750411d4628f9d142d.jpg

















Regards

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

dsvilhena said:


> Looks like you work at CM CM
> 
> Sent from my lightsaber


Yes brother, i do work at a brokerage firm....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Valdore said:


> So you force fed your patina?? Pardon me, for i am somewhat new on this subject


Yes the patina is forced. I've only had the watch for 3 days.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Valdore said:


> So you force fed your patina?? Pardon me, for i am somewhat new on this subject


I did this a while back, hope it helps.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/patina-process-explained-step-step-912027.html


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Not bronze, but brass. I hope that is allowed:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

So I'm patient enough to see patina develop through time, haven't forced it yet. It's been couple months and I just wear it on the weekends.

Pic on the left is day after arrival. Golden tone
Top right, few weeks after, kinda rusty/green. Bottom right, taken yesterday. Growing red.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I tryed to make a natural patina..... For one week hahaha..... Than i decide to force it. Im a weak guy.

Regards


Cesar


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Not sure if I'm liking the rustic patina I forced?!?


----------



## helmpda (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's mine, nothing forced... I'm in no particular hurry.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Have a feeling a lot of Makara Sea Turtles will hit this thread...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Zelos Helmsman Bronze before and after photos with LoS:


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Time to revive this thread



Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Think I'll keep the malt vinegar in the cupboard for now!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez coming along nicely.


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Armida A1 Brass with a gentle patina
it will grow over time


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> Armida A1 Brass with a gentle patina
> it will grow over time

















New N80 strap... some patina changes. Same N80 coin buckle.


----------



## Sushigaijin (May 21, 2014)

Sea Turtle with patina courtesy of Easy-off oven cleaner. I accidentally got a little on the buckle, watched it turn nut brown in ten seconds, and then painted the rest of the watch. The color changes as the chemical dries. Easy-off is some seriously noxious stuff, I'm not sure what large quantities would do to the crystal or the metal itself - someone once told me it would completely dissolve aluminum, but that could have been a lye :-d


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ammonia, that'll patinate bronze really quickly.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

My duel bronze patina update. Amazing how both are CuSn8 and are vastly different in patina.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Just beginning to get a bit of Patina on my Armida A1 Brass. A couple of visits to the zip lock with hard boiled egg yolks (I just eat the whites) and also a couple of visits to an air tight container with vinegar and salt.









Please excuse the reflection of the ceiling fan.








A little move detail.








Really enjoying this watch. Thanks to all the folks who contributed ideas on how to force patina without blowing up the house. :-!

Be well,

AZ


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

Lots of divers here (nothing wrong with that) but I'm going to change it up a bit how bout a flieger


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's another. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread is killing me! I LOVE the look of new shiny bronze divers, but the patina just makes.me.want to get a polishing cloth out  

I love the aged looks on your watches, but think my CDO couldn't cope, too many magpie tendencies


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's two very different Makara SeaTurtles, one brass and the other CuSn8 bronze each sharing the same green strap.




















Crezo said:


> This thread is killing me! I LOVE the look of new shiny bronze divers, but the patina just makes.me.want to get a polishing cloth out
> 
> I love the aged looks on your watches, but think my CDO couldn't cope, too many magpie tendencies


Maybe this is the kind of patina that might appeal to you.










Case has a heavy patina whilst the bezel has been polished, the perfect compromise.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Here's two very different Makara SeaTurtles, one brass and the other CuSn8 bronze each sharing the same green strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah now that I cam get down with  I was very close to buying one of the Helberg ch6 black dlc with bronze bezel, but thought it would be too much upkeep to keep the bezel looking shiny (this is totally the wrong thread to be commenting in I know!), but this mix looks great, and still easy and quick to keep looking shiny


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

*Nautilo*

My latest acquisition. A Dino Zei Nautilo. Want to see more photos, head over to the Anonimo forum...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Nautilo*

beautiful Patina.

the Blue Dial*/*Bronze case combo is growing on me a lot lately.
:-!



John Price said:


> My latest acquisition. A Dino Zei Nautilo. Want to see more photos, head over to the Anonimo forum...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Nautilo*



John Price said:


> My latest acquisition. A Dino Zei Nautilo. Want to see more photos, head over to the Anonimo forum...


That is a great set up, looks fantastic!


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Nautilo*

I love bronze watches, the patina makes it another watch every time I put it on.
It's great to play with the patina.
Some shots of my Ancon Sea Shadow.

Forced Patina.
Red wine vinegar method.

















Boiled egg method.
















Cleaned up again.









Natural patina.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Nautilo*

Timemachinist Innerspace Unlimited. Natural patina after 3 months.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Nautilo*

Well CRAP!!!!!! Now I have to buy a bronze watch. I shouldn't have looked at this thread.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Nautilo*

terrible mistake buddy 



rbesass said:


> Well CRAP!!!!!! Now I have to buy a bronze watch. I shouldn't have looked at this thread.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Nautilo*

Recently took these pics for a FB Kaventsmann page. This is what a polished bronze Triggerfish looks like after a couple of years of just wearing it.


----------



## adrian_aka (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Nautilo*

Slow Friday at the office, so I thought I should contribute LumTec Combat bronze, my first but surely not my last bronze/brass timepiece


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

My A8 after 12 hours in an airtight container with a cup of ordinary brown vinegar. Much better !


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

And another photo, which shows up the green/blue speckles ....








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

As can be seen in the photos of adrian_aka's Lum-Tec Combat B18 ( bronze case ) and Monkeywearmouth's Armida ( brass case ) there is a big difference in the look of the patina on bronze vs. brass. Nothing wrong with the difference, just different. I have a Combat B18 and several Armida brass case watches and like the looks of both materials as they age. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Bill, do you have some photos showing the patina on your bronze and brass watches? I don't have a bronze as yet and am curious as to the difference. Thanks, Jon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Hi Bill, do you have some photos showing the patina on your bronze and brass watches? I don't have a bronze as yet and am curious as to the difference. Thanks, Jon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hopefully this will help.










The brass watch is on the right, the rest are CuSn8 bronze.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

azigman said:


> Just beginning to get a bit of Patina on my Armida A1 Brass. A couple of visits to the zip lock with hard boiled egg yolks (I just eat the whites) and also a couple of visits to an air tight container with vinegar and salt.
> 
> View attachment 3662538
> 
> ...


Moved the A1 on to an Isofrane that I received today. Sooo comfortable!!! b-)









Be well,

AZ


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

azigman said:


> Moved the A1 on to an Isofrane that I received today. Sooo comfortable!!! b-)
> 
> View attachment 3950306
> 
> ...


Killer patina! Nice job.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 3967378


Not sure if this is forced or not but it does look very natural and I like.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Forced just a bit with ammonia fumes, and then polished just a bit with Brasso.


----------



## Krazy Greek (May 18, 2015)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Share your bronze patina here. Here is my contribution fresh off a sulfur gel bath. The cool thing is you can literally take it back to its original state in minutes. So much better toned down IMO. I waited for natural, which it did do, but who knows how many years to get it to a rich deep bronze it would have taken.
> 
> SO SHOW OF YOUR PATINA, NATURALLY INDUCED OR ARTIFICIALLY SPEAD UP |>
> 
> ...


p

What kind of strap is that???? I HAVE GOT to find that band. Please email me if anyone knows what kind of band it is [email protected]


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My Lum-Tec Combat B18. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Working on a little patina in Grand Cayman.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## watchknut (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## pvlnt (Jul 12, 2014)

I am working on a patina on my Helson SD.


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Steinhart Nav B Chrono 44 Bronze, KIGA No.2 with some healthy patina showing


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice and slow natural patina coming along....


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Patina is also slowly developing.


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's wrist shot...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

wmv said:


> Lots of divers here (nothing wrong with that) but I'm going to change it up a bit how bout a flieger
> View attachment 3673018


Finally, thanks for posting. Im guessing now soaks for this with a30 m depth rating?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Luminated said:


>


Nice strap! What is it?


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Jaxx brown...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Nice strap! What is it?


It's one from Lumtec's own collection.


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Getting there with the Nav. B-Chrono KIGA №2...


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Aged patina? Does beat to rat p**s count?


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

I hope I post in correct place.
i don't know what I did wrong in forcing patina on brass watches,








This is after 1st vinegar fumes








This is after 2nd vinegar fumes.

Its kinda too dark for my taste so I cleaned it a bit with cape cod...









And this is what the end result, reddish orange colored brass watch. It appears more red in person. 
this is not something that I want to achieve.
I have even tried to polish 1 more time with cape cod hoping to get back to its original color but no avail.

The picture below is the color that I want (pic borrowed)







Anyone can help?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How did you vinegar fume it? I never got it to be that dark after a few vinegar sessions.

This is after a lot of vinegar and egg


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> How did you vinegar fume it? I never got it to be that dark after a few vinegar sessions.
> 
> This is after a lot of vinegar and egg


I just use ordinary cold vinegar in a tupperware for 2 hours. It got dark just like that.
FYI, 1st and 2nd vinegar session is about 12 hours apart.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

A few of my CH8


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

TripleCalendar said:


> A few of my CH8
> 
> View attachment 5882858


My kind of patina. Very beautiful.
I also have 1 Helberg bronze CH8 incoming.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sonykurniawan said:


> I hope I post in correct place.
> i don't know what I did wrong in forcing patina on brass watches,
> 
> View attachment 5878914
> ...


I think the mistake was using the cape cod cloth to tone down the patina, I find it better to use it only of hitting the edges to cut back the patina there. Clean off your patina and re do only this time take one of those green woolly pot scrubbers to the case but be gentle and then take an old toothbrush and give it a brush this evens out the finish, I think you'll like what you see.


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Caramel Boots for the Nav. B-Chrono KIGA №2.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

modsupremo said:


> View attachment 5889554
> 
> 
> Caramel Boots for the Nav. B-Chrono KIGA №2.


What a beauty!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This is my Maranez, not had any treatment yet just good old English rain and damp (


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Luminated said:


> I think the mistake was using the cape cod cloth to tone down the patina, I find it better to use it only of hitting the edges to cut back the patina there. Clean off your patina and re do only this time take one of those green woolly pot scrubbers to the case but be gentle and then take an old toothbrush and give it a brush this evens out the finish, I think you'll like what you see.


Maybe there is a chemical in cape cloth making brass reddish. Sounds logical to me, I'll try to follow your advice. 
Thanks very much


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sonykurniawan said:


> Maybe there is a chemical in cape cloth making brass reddish. Sounds logical to me, I'll try to follow your advice.
> Thanks very much


I'll take the prototype SeaTurtle which is also brass and do the following and see how it turns out though it's brass mix up might be different to yours.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Luminated said:


> I'll take the prototype SeaTurtle which is also brass and do the following and see how it turns out though it's brass mix up might be different to yours.


That's really kind of you. Thank you for helping out.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Like to give a shout out to the moderators, keep up the good work! 


Sent from my iPad using Tin cans and string


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's my brass Helson after some touch up with a cape cod cloth. 









Sent from my iPhone using tin cans and string.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sonykurniawan said:


> That's really kind of you. Thank you for helping out.


First session with the vinegar fumes, not sure it's the exact same make up of brass looking at my results so far but maybe the second session will get it a bit darker.










Did a second vinegar session but it got little darker so decided to pull the plug. I dried it and then gently hit it with my scrubber then a slight buff with a soft cloth and remounted the strap.










In this photo it looks shinier than reality but I'll post a pic tomorrow during the day. Looks good though with just enough patina to give the impression of age.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Give my Makara Octopus a new patina, will post more photos later.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I've lived a full and colourful life, got down and dirt which has shown in my skin but I have finally seen the light Lord in the form of a lemon juice bath to get rid of all my impurities and now I've been reborn a *VIRGIN*.










Now to start all over again.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

The Nav. B-Uhr 44 Handwinding Bronze Revisited
Another brilliant timepiece deserving much appreciation and praise!


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

natural patina


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

More messing with my Moray...... heck that's a lot of Ms in one sentence. lol










Proper PVD look with polished bezel.


----------



## Moker (Aug 17, 2007)

This one just keeps getting better and better....










Way to go Helberg for a briljant bronze watch! This one is not leaving me....ever!

Cheers,
Ronald


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

What do you think?


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Nice rich patina, sold.


----------



## d25 (Jan 27, 2015)

After receiving this a few weeks ago I tried every sort of forced patina, with mixed results.
I have since let the fact that the Pacific Ocean is a few dozen feet from my front door, and I work and play in and around the sea do its thing.
Now, it is challenging to keep the verdigris mowed.


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

Moker said:


> This one just keeps getting better and better....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!

Really really like this


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Damn mind sharing how it was done? Mine hasn't really gotten much wrist time cuz of the weak lume.









I did play with this patina project though


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Damn mind sharing how it was done? Mine hasn't really gotten much wrist time cuz of the weak lume.


Weak lume? Sell it man & shout it from the roof tops... WEAK LUME!  Send it back! Hold these makers feet to the fire. You're always supporting these rapid fire Asian brands that don't meet the required standards. You need to quit that LOL 

RD

Shoulda been more enthused with Benarus ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane developing patina


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey, there is patina. It's natural, & you can't see it :-d You really don't need to douse your watches with all those fumes & potions ya know. Have patience & get out more ;-)

I'm gonna be posting this for weeks to come as it transitions. Yep, it's early yet I know, but just wait 'till does it's thing. It's actually farther along than when these pics were taken. I gotta shoot it again for ya

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> New H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane developing patina


Are you going au naturale? ;-) Kudos if so

RD


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## good4nothing (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Damn mind sharing how it was done? Mine hasn't really gotten much wrist time cuz of the weak lume.
> 
> View attachment 6694762
> 
> ...


It was a seriously time consuming process to get that and to be honest I'm not entirely sure it wasn't partly luck. lol

Basically I stripped the previous patina so I was working with a clean canvas so to speak and then firstly developed the patina with the fumes method for close on half a day, without washing on removal I left it to dry naturally. I then the following day used the dipped method and this is the end result.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread troubles me greatly, I want to come round Polish everyone's watches 

This is the reason I could never have a bronze watch as I love the shiny shiny too much, and would spend half my life trying to get it back to thay warm bright golden shinyness.

Some nice looking pics though


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Damn mind sharing how it was done? Mine hasn't really gotten much wrist time cuz of the weak lume.




Wow in my mind this is ideal bronze patina...

A shame about the Makara lume, that's a real deal breaker for a dive watch imo.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

dwat said:


> Wow in my mind this is ideal bronze patina...
> 
> A shame about the Makara lume, that's a real deal breaker for a dive watch imo.


Ideally everyone of us would love all our watches to have killer lumes but ultimately they are only a bonus because it should be the design is the reason you buy the thing in the first place.


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Patina on bronze and leather!


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Crezo said:


> This thread troubles me greatly, I want to come round Polish everyone's watches
> 
> This is the reason I could never have a bronze watch as I love the shiny shiny too much, and would spend half my life trying to get it back to thay warm bright golden shinyness.
> 
> Some nice looking pics though


In real life, bronze watches have a "fake gold" look to them imo, like costume jewelry. Patina gives them this darker rugged look. You don't have to let them they too grungy, but some patina is good.


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)

Just used a little sweat, no other treatment.


----------



## adrian_aka (Jul 13, 2012)

Lum Tec B18, natural patina, handmade combination leather strap ( made by me ) and bad phone pictures


----------



## adrian_aka (Jul 13, 2012)

I realized that I didn't show this angle 

Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9300 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## adrian_aka (Jul 13, 2012)

Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9300 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Some fun with bronze...
A wonderful day to everyone!

View attachment A72W8855 + Intensify Artistic Composite 1.jpg


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Batial slowly (ought to, I live in the mountains) taking a very nice natural patina...
The buckle faster (fingers' oil?)


the case slower...


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I think it's been around three weeks now. Dry SoCal desert isn't letting much patina form just yet.


----------



## RJD851 (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

adrian_aka said:


> Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9300 folosind Tapatalk


Nice job on that strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing about the beautiful Helson Porthole ???
Here is mine, with the forced patina on the original rubber..

A bit too long (lug to lug) for my tiny wrist, but absolutely loved it !!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

This is after two days in the ocean... So much fun watching it evolve.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Loving the colours on the buckle especially, just wished it would remain this way.


----------



## Cash1a (Jul 19, 2015)

What is this? i can't see the dial sorry. Love the case.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

I must admit that I'm disappointed with the bronze/brass offer. It's mostly freakin big watches; it's ok if you have big wrist, but if they are relatively tiny like mine are...
Most of the time, the problem is not the case diameter, but the lug to lug; personally, a lug to lug of more than 51mm it's ugly, like I'm wearing a wall clock strap with a belt! 
Ok, you have some brands, like Halios and Helson, producing reasonably sized cases for small wrist... But many produce big ones... 
...anyway, they are all beautiful!!


----------



## fetasigma (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is my Nav b 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## albinati (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone know what watch this is? Love the bezel.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Different method and result. The method was dipping the watch in a high salt water content and then placing the watch head in a sealable bag with a drop on LoS for several hours.

The result has patterns on the surface, it won't be to everyone's liking but I think it's class.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Gave the watch head another salty water bath after which washing the dried salt off and giving it a gentle brush with an old toothbrush the patina evened off and honestly looks aaaamazzzing.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Luminated said:


> Gave the watch head another salty water bath after which washing the dried salt off and giving it a gentle brush with an old toothbrush the patina evened off and honestly looks aaaamazzzing.


That looks money, well done!


----------



## Gremlin (Nov 16, 2009)

Just let this one age on its own.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Benarus, with forced patina (LOS) ...


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

all natural, case and buckle


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Weather wasn't helping so I decided to start rubbing forehead sweat on it occasionally lol


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Some bronze and amber goodness right here...

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## CaveMan666 (Apr 12, 2016)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Helson shark diver 42 brass.. Great patina With some help from ammonia..


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

CaveMan666 said:


> View attachment 7795202
> View attachment 7795210
> View attachment 7795218
> View attachment 7795234
> ...


Hey, really nice patina.
How did you make it like that ?
I used vinegar on my A8 many times and in different ways, but I never had such a result.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Armida brass

































Sent from my HTC One


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Got bored of waiting for mother nature, so use some help from kitchen stuffs


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

My Borealis Batial. Received it yesterday.
Seriously, for this price... Wow !
Just to show the difference, I put photos of the process (forced patina).

Right off the box 









In the warm water before LoS treatment









Just out of the LoS 









And after non-uniform patina work !


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Looking good my friend.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Armida brass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the cases normally this pitted?


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Are the cases normally this pitted?


No, not normally. I got this one second hand, with heavy swimming pool patina, so very dark. I thought I would start from scratch with my patina, and spent a few hours polishing with brasso (I tried the other homemade cleaners with no luck). Once done, most of the brushing was gone and the surface had pockets of copper on the surface (reaction from cleaning or from the swimming pool patina, not sure of the cause). A dip in a homemade solution dissolved most of the copper, but resulted in surface pitting. Then added my own forced patina, and I got this result. Normally pitting is a bad thing, but I was going for patina and I got it with this one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I've always wondered about this does swimming pool ie chlorine have an effect on Patina? (brass vs bronze) or Sauna? Hot Tub? I haven't had the chance to take my watch to a hot spring yet with sulfur


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> I've always wondered about this does swimming pool ie chlorine have an effect on Patina? (brass vs bronze) or Sauna? Hot Tub? I haven't had the chance to take my watch to a hot spring yet with sulfur


I wish I could help, but chemistry wasn't a favorite subject! I can tell you that swimming pool patina was pretty tough to get cleaned off though.
Hot spring should have some interesting patina results.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## dadog13 (Nov 13, 2007)

Here are two of mine bronze case watches. Have to dig somewhere the 3rd one..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I wanted it age naturally but I was impatient ...


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## unioninsulator (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Now a few of you think I'm a wizard when it comes to doing the ol' patina process, well I think you'll like this.


























Just wished I had the skill to take a photo that does this justice, the range and intensity of colours is truly amazing...... man I love CuSn8.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

40mm "Shark Diver" Sunrise


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)

patina on Fondale Toscana
there are no other bronze watch cases like Ennebi cases


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

My brass Ventus Caspian


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Some cool patina there, my Caspian's starting to go but not in that league 
Wish it would 
Chris


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

tekong said:


>


Really like that. I looked it up and was bummed about acrylic. Especially domed, I would destroy with scratches. Enjoy, love the oversized crown too.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## bluernote (Jan 25, 2016)

The very gentle patina of aluminum bronze...


----------



## ADZ363 (Jul 6, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> I've always wondered about this does swimming pool ie chlorine have an effect on Patina? (brass vs bronze) or Sauna? Hot Tub? I haven't had the chance to take my watch to a hot spring yet with sulfur


 I swim a lot and the pool water does definitely have an effect on the patine; all my bronze watches have gone a beautiful chocolate colour, but it does take several hours. My Brass watches have also gone very dull / cloudy. overall, if I want to patina my new watches, I go to the pool.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

ADZ363 said:


> I swim a lot and the pool water does definitely have an effect on the patine; all my bronze watches have gone a beautiful chocolate colour, but it does take several hours. My Brass watches have also gone very dull / cloudy. overall, if I want to patina my new watches, I go to the pool.


Most pools commercial or domestic use sodium hypochlorite as their chemical to keep everything in check, you could buy some from a local hardware store and recreate those conditions if you aren't a regular pool goer. Though the ratio of sodium hypochlorite to water would need to be right as too high a concentration could possibly damage to seals.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

The A1 when it arrived from a great member here on WUS, he did amazing job with some vinegar vapor and then cleaned the edges to make contrast with dark and light surfaces










Then I experimented a bit, not much... Few dips in the sea water, swimming and one vinegar-treatment, paper towels soaked in vinegar and placed in a box with the watch, I really like how quickly the changes happen


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Crater said:


> The A1 when it arrived from a great member here on WUS, he did amazing job with some vinegar vapor and then cleaned the edges to make contrast with dark and light surfaces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Really nice finish. I work a lot on mine (blue and green - same batch). It's weird but the brass on the green became more dark and the brass on the blue took a "pink" tone.
They received the same treatment (vinegar vapor).


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

DTDiver said:


> Wow. Really nice finish. I work a lot on mine (blue and green - same batch). It's weird but the brass on the green became more dark and the brass on the blue took a "pink" tone.
> They received the same treatment (vinegar vapor).


Yea, that's interesting... They do say that every watch will develop its own patina, hard to copy from one to the other. Mine also got slightly redish-pinkish tone at first, but then after another swim in the sea, it got nice dark brown/green, just like I wanted...


----------



## imalchg1 (Sep 24, 2009)

All natural


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

The A1 Brass, blue and green... Same treatment, but very different results. That is a mystery to me !!


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Probably how they were handled or cleaned before you LoS'd them?


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Soo Fuego said:


> Probably how they were handled or cleaned before you LoS'd them?


The only difference, is that the green received a forced patina 3 weeks earlier.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

DTDiver said:


> The A1 Brass, blue and green... Same treatment, but very different results. That is a mystery to me !!


Nice to have to different looks? I like how inconsistent the watches in regards to patina. Though, agree rather strange. Maybe prior treatment and then what was used to remove it affected.


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

12 hours of vinegar fuming... 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Of all the bronze watches I've owned, this is my favorite. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Patina starting to take hold.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

To know something, u have to be prepared to get dirty, knowledge comes at a price


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

It's not a sin to get knocked down, It's a sin to stay down


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Aaronboy86 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

All natural patina...


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

DTDiver said:


>


That looks amazing. I love how it transitions from lighter to darker spots. Is that natural?


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Armida A1, it was put throught quite a few diffrent patina experiments, now it has dark brown-reddish case color with just the right amount of green as I wanted. Reall liking it now




























And Maranez Bangla, goal here is to have as uniform dark patina as possible, no green


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Crater said:


> Armida A1, it was put throught quite a few diffrent patina experiments, now it has dark brown-reddish case color with just the right amount of green as I wanted. Reall liking it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the dark patina. It adds depth that a black watch can't have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Been wearing this 2 watches during my pokemon hunting....



















old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Crater said:


> That looks amazing. I love how it transitions from lighter to darker spots. Is that natural?


Nop!
Forced patina with LoS and a shining sliver clothe.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Armida from above... now 5 days later, the patina got nice overall dark tone and the green spread out around the bezel, very evenly.


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

Natural patina on my two year old Ancon.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

SiebSp said:


> View attachment 9215226
> 
> 
> Natural patina on my two year old Ancon.


That looks great!

Is the strap green??


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Crater said:


> Armida from above... now 5 days later, the patina got nice overall dark tone and the green spread out around the bezel, very evenly.


Love that green patina build up. Solid.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine is coming along slowly. All natural for now. Some of the Armida posted here look great. Still in half a mind to let natural patina form or give it a little help. Vinegar seems to be the easiest way for quick results. 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

..Helson Porthole.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ DTDiver how did you get patina like that? Mine is all natural but still very minor, and uneven thinking of forcing it.


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

DanielThum said:


>


Ohhhh, snizzleeee SNAP, I love that strap!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I will make an analogy of my wrist being my kitchen so I could explain my opinion better:



Crater said:


> Armida from above... now 5 days later, the patina got nice overall dark tone and the green spread out around the bezel, very evenly.


I am sorry, but this ^^ reminds me of this:










SiebSp said:


> View attachment 9215226
> 
> 
> Natural patina on my two year old Ancon.


^^ This one on the other hand reminds me of this, and that is something I would love to have:










The first one is just spoiled food that I wouldn't like to have near me, while the other is a piece of premium meat that has been smoked and dried for a year!

The natural is the way to go and looks classy and cool, while this forced one is just nasty IMO.

But it is your watch and your skin so whatever you like do it.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris CB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ DTDiver how did you get patina like that? Mine is all natural but still very minor, and uneven thinking of forcing it.
> 
> View attachment 9255842


...LoS bath with silver shining clothes for the finish ...I already post something about that process; you can also find some info on the net and YouTube.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Crater said:


> Armida from above... now 5 days later, the patina got nice overall dark tone and the green spread out around the bezel, very evenly.


That's some nice patina. What did you do to get the green?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

My first forced patina experiment is about to begin. No idea how long to leave it. Going for vapour method..
Before...

















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

stonehead887 said:


> My first forced patina experiment is about to begin. No idea how long to leave it. Going for vapour method..Before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do post pics of results of your experiment. I soaked mine in water + Palmolive for 5 hours and this is what I got:


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Currently "brewing". I tried a vinegar vapour for 4 hours and then a sea salt bath and neither did much. The vinegar made it go green which I want but it washed right off. Now going for a 12 hour vapour soak and see what happens 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well after about 8 hours in vinegar vapour it turned quite green which is what I was hoping for but as soon as I rinsed it, it washed off. So now it's sort of blackish with hints of red and pink. I have taken some of the leading edges back with some Brasso and this is what I now have. I am pleased with it for now. I will just let nature take its course for a while.

























Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

stonehead887 said:


> That's some nice patina. What did you do to get the green?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


That was a mixture of more experiments, but I think it was first some sea water (then left on sun to dry and repeat few times) and later vinegar fuming, I think mostly the vinegar added the green.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Crater said:


> That was a mixture of more experiments, but I think it was first some sea water (then left on sun to dry and repeat few times) and later vinegar fuming, I think mostly the vinegar added the green.


Thanks. I did get green too with vinegar but it didn't stick, as it were. As soon as I rinsed, it came off. How are you getting the green to hold?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

stonehead887 said:


> Thanks. I did get green too with vinegar but it didn't stick, as it were. As soon as I rinsed, it came off. How are you getting the green to hold?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


The secret is not to rinse it 

Once you start forcing the patina, the patina will develop faster once you take it out of the box with vinegar and let it dry. I was going for extreme patina, so I used few times before that also the egg method with salt + vinegar fumes. I used 2 eggs, sprinkled salt on eggs and watch and I added 2 tissues, soaked with vinegar.

Left it in the box for an hour or maybe 2-3, then took it out. Watch was darker with green hue. Just left it to dry and then the green starts forming by itself. After a week of watch lying on my desk, the green spread all around the bezel. It's an experiment, trial and error.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Crater said:


> The secret is not to rinse it
> 
> Once you start forcing the patina, the patina will develop faster once you take it out of the box with vinegar and let it dry. I was going for extreme patina, so I used few times before that also the egg method with salt + vinegar fumes. I used 2 eggs, sprinkled salt on eggs and watch and I added 2 tissues, soaked with vinegar.
> 
> Left it in the box for an hour or maybe 2-3, then took it out. Watch was darker with green hue. Just left it to dry and then the green starts forming by itself. After a week of watch lying on my desk, the green spread all around the bezel. It's an experiment, trial and error.


Thanks for the tips. I did say I was going to leave it but the green is too tempting. I may have to boil an egg...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

stonehead887 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I did say I was going to leave it but the green is too tempting. I may have to boil an egg...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


The egg makes the brass darker, that is the main use for it. If you want the green, I would suggest diffrent type of vinegar if first one doesn't work or maybe warm vinegar.


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

Skinny Rogers said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Is the strap green??


Yes. Green, slightly distressed leather. It's from Gunny straps.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1; takes a nice patina...


----------



## IBDTBD (Sep 7, 2016)

Makara Hawsbill Sea Turtle on a Dark Brown D-Lab strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watermanxxl said:


> A1; takes a nice patina...


The patina is perfect. Love the darker tones. How did you do it ? Or is it natural ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The patina is perfect. Love the darker tones. How did you do it ? Or is it natural ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Bryce. Multiple "LOS treatments" and polishing to accentuate the shading. Dip...dry...buff. Repeat. The trick ( for me) is the drying. Has to dry completely before you can polish the patina surface. Pull it off the edges and don't worry about taking too much; you're re-dipping.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Thanks Bryce. Multiple "LOS treatments" and polishing to accentuate the shading. Dip...dry...buff. Repeat. The trick ( for me) is the drying. Has to dry completely before you can polish the patina surface. Pull it off the edges and don't worry about taking too much; you're re-dipping.


Correct, drying is very important. What you have with your A1 is something which looks ages old and wore every day.... perfect.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

OK... so it will be me to ask the daft question... what is LOS?? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

stonehead887 said:


> OK... so it will be me to ask the daft question... what is LOS??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Liver of Sulpher, you get it in crystal or gel form from the likes of Amazon.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you... I will check it out. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Correct, drying is very important. What you have with your A1 is something which looks ages old and wore every day.... perfect.


Thanks Luminated. It's really "trial and error"; learning how the case will react to treatment and getting the desired shading. It takes a few tries before you can fine-tune it to the desired hue.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

My first brass, no patina to speak of yet, but will let nature take its course. ( will the chlorine in the swimming pool help?).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## adrian_aka (Jul 13, 2012)

Natural LumTec Combat B18 Bronze patina

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G925F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Took the Oris out today 









































Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Over a year of all natural patina


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> Over a year of all natural patina


Patience is a virtue they say, well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried Curator Verdigris Antiquing Patination Fluid Solution, I noticed it on Amazon and it's stated to give a green/blue patina to brass and bronze.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think my Steiny has finally acquired enough patina to post in this thread:


----------



## beckcommar (Sep 17, 2016)

My first brass watch, now with patina. New around here, hope this fits OK.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Loving the strap.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snuffbox (Aug 20, 2016)

So
has anybody used LOS on the Steinhart Ocean One Bronze yet


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

Shower Time...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

DanielThum said:


> Shower Time...


Your Oris looks fantastic! It had a very natural old patina vibe. Well done.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Does my copper paper weight count?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I guess I took a step too far ? ( my wife's favorite line)









Refer to 492
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

tekong said:


> old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,
> 
> old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


nice buckle

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> nice buckle
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Tks,

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Talk about " a step too far".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ what did you do? Does it all just flake off?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Soaked a napkin with white vinegar, placed in bottom of zip lock bag, put the watch above the napkin resting on a bubble wrap, closed the bag and placed in the sun for 7-10 days.

The oxidation is holding so far, but I expect the corners to rub off, part of the charm.

Updated: the green crystals washed off in the shower! 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Tc 9 watch, after 10hrs in a container with 2 boil eggs














































old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6
























Nothing like LOS for an even and uniform patina.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

This one will be on sale soon...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

let us see how long will this one last!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ tell me what you did, lol I kinda want to try for LOLS or see if it will flake off.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ tell me what you did, lol I kinda want to try for LOLS or see if it will flake off.


See my post: 502 on 10/4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## milomilewski (Apr 6, 2006)

Technically it's brass not bronze, but it's hard to tell with this patina.
Cheers!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

milomilewski said:


> Technically it's brass not bronze, but it's hard to tell with this patina.
> Cheers!
> View attachment 9854986
> View attachment 9854994
> ...


Are you sure that's not PVD? xD Wow! And uniform too...rubbed down in the right places to bring contrast. 
How do you get brass to do THAT?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Are you sure that's not PVD? xD Wow! And uniform too...rubbed down in the right places to bring contrast.
> How do you get brass to do THAT?


A mixture of LoS and cider apple vinegar will produce this level of patina but it stinks to high heaven so if trying it please do it outside and preferably up wind. lol


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Patina? :-d:-d:-d:-d

...variants.;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47. As much as I'm a fan of the "forced patina"...a naturally occurring patina has a certain character.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cris_D (Jul 12, 2016)

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 9914450


Bronze disease?


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 9914450


Looks like it's spent 4 centuries in a wrecked ship... 

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 9914450


That's "wrecked" man... Patina is like alcohol; a little bit is kewl but too much makes you look stupid.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Just a bronze shroud, but you get the point.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> That's "wrecked" man... Patina is like alcohol; a little bit is kewl but too much makes you look stupid.


Eh.. I'd still wear it.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

EdmundGTP said:


> Eh.. I'd still wear it.


Not sure you could set the time, but it'd be right twice a day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

join d club wit helson shark 45mm .any comment?


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Stevral (formerly Benarus) Moray 42mm bronze / black dart dial...
I'm normally a big fan of forced patina, but this time, I decided to let it aged naturally.


----------



## Cris_D (Jul 12, 2016)

Beautiful! How old is the watch?


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Cris_D said:


> Beautiful! How old is the watch?


5 months, on rotation with other watches


----------



## Cris_D (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks!
I like how the patina is coming along.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Batial... All natural patina!










Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on Stingray/Maddog combo; an ongoing "LOS project".


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

watchnbuy said:


> View attachment 10001730
> 
> join d club wit helson shark 45mm .any comment?


Looking nice and natural.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

hi


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Yesterday removed the patina that's been on since late august/begining of september. It has been forced with egg and vinegar fumes, so the green has been slowly building around the bezel and crown and especially under the strap.

But the case overall got too dark, like an old coin and I'm starting over:



















Now (notice the case has reddish hue now, all the experiments start showing after time, even after you remove the surface patina):


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love ya man! Prayers to you and yours during this time... There's a whole community rooting for ya!!!


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watermanxxl said:


> Love ya man! Prayers to you and yours during this time... There's a whole community rooting for ya!!!


Thank you so much. Being in the forums, enjoying this hobby is a nice distraction, fun much needed. I'm very thankful for the support of the watch community.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Man this thing is a bear to take pics of. That said, perfect size, really really well done.


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Man this thing is a bear to take pics of. That said, perfect size, really really well done.


...drool....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Man this thing is a bear to take pics of. That said, perfect size, really really well done.


Who makes that? It's gorgeous! (Which means it's probably outside my budget) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

nikbrown said:


> Who makes that? It's gorgeous! (Which means it's probably outside my budget)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out....http://zeloswatches.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

nikbrown said:


> Who makes that? It's gorgeous! (Which means it's probably outside my budget)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they (bronze) started at $459ish, ending at $529. With the exception of the meteorite dial (the one I have) ended at $749.


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

Vacation patina


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## crose58 (Jan 2, 2017)

Greetings, I'm brand new to the forum. This is such a cool thread, the photos are really helpful in my quest for a bronze diver. I wonder if anyone else has small wrists like me? 6.5-in. I'd like a good movement along with a good bronze case, but the smallest bronze diver I've found is 42mm. I'm considering the following: Armida A8, StevRal Moray, and the favorite for now, Steinhart Ocean One. I'm favoring the Steinhart due to the ETA 2824. I like the look of cases on the Armida and Moray because the bezels are bronze so more patina will show on the front of the watch; the Steinhart has a colored bezel. However, I see mixed reviews on the Seiko NH35 in the Armida, and it is difficult to find a Moray with arabic numerals in the dial, although the Miyota 9015 looks good. If anyone has opinion on these watches, the quality of the case, movements, and whether any will fit a smaller wrist better than another, your opinion would be welcomed. Thanks to WUS for such a great forum.

Christopher


----------



## crose58 (Jan 2, 2017)

sorry, I just realized I should not have replied to this thread with something other than an image. My apology.
christopher


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

crose58 said:


> sorry, I just realized I should not have replied to this thread with something other than an image. My apology.
> christopher


Friendly bunch here! No worries!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

wmv said:


> Vacation patina


Nice helmet



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

jopex said:


> Here is more brass... forced
> View attachment 905523
> 
> View attachment 905524
> ...


Komaderski??

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 









Vanguard 









Zenton B43


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My "new to me" Borealis.....LoS bathed by the previous owner....love it!





















Turns out I got this from DTdiver...see next post!...put on a green denim strapsco....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DTDiver said:


> This one will be on sale soon...


To funny......should have figured u as a WUSer!......love the watch BTW, u did a great job with the LoS bath!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> To funny......should have figured u as a WUSer!......love the watch BTW, u did a great job with the LoS bath!


Thanks !!
Glad you enjoy it. A great bronze watch for this price... was just too big for my taste !


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg bronze; CH6 on stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back on the green NATO...can't decide if this is to much "green"!......will give it a twirl.....


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

watchnbuy said:


> View attachment 10480346


What happened to that Hammerhead? Looks like it has survived a [email protected] conflagration :-d
Needs a finishing with a cape cod cloth or use a cotton rag...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 w' stingray/Maddog combo. LOS; works every time. xD


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Cusn8 and snow..


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

no worries, you jz need to wear it in long sleeve, it will change different style next couple of week.



SuperP said:


> What happened to that Hammerhead? Looks like it has survived a [email protected] conflagration :-d
> Needs a finishing with a cape cod cloth or use a cotton rag...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

When sharing your food they say never ever double dip but on this occasion and as it ain't food I will share. lol

I first did a dip in a warm LoS solution leaving it to go almost black before rubbing off most of it using a green scotch pad I then redipped the case in a cold LoS solution to bring out the brown tones in the case. This dull overcast day isn't doing the results justice but I assure you I'm mighty impressed.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Meet Crusty the Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Patina ??

Before









After









Play this game !


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)

The Gruppo is so great - totally off the radar and fantastic!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mjk778 (Dec 3, 2009)

Not a diver but my pilot definitely has patina!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Glossman (Oct 5, 2012)

May not be bronze, but my brass SD has pretty decent patina.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm really considering a bronze piece cause the patina that takes place over time is really cool. How long did it take yours to take on that look?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Helson Porthole Bronze


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## CantFightJose (Dec 29, 2016)

MDT IT said:


> Patina ??
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

clarencek said:


>


One of the few Oris pieces I really like. Well done.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vanguard


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

1 week old Steinhart.


----------



## West80 (Jun 18, 2016)

what did you use to patina your steinhart?


----------



## Doctor Modified (Mar 1, 2017)

Ancon M26 Tank with saphire on a Gunny strap. Love this watch. One of 4 bronze/brass watches I own.


----------



## jrsdad (Apr 21, 2010)

clarencek said:


>


One of my favorites!


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Slow progress/ process with a natural patina.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bronze A1; patina aplenty.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Love the dirty, nasty look



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

John Linsley said:


> Slow progress/ process with a natural patina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Got an update pic? I darkened the heck out of mine with LoS.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Brassies......


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Looks good. Got an update pic? I darkened the heck out of mine with LoS.










Here is an update, still letting the patina occur naturally

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

New shoes


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Batial delight.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## ges11t (Aug 1, 2013)

An almost a year old Tudor Black Bay Bronze, probably hasn't been worn enough to give it a real patina.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

B









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Don't really think it's forming a patina after 4 months. But still think it's a great watch. Zelos Hammerhead

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*NETHUNS*_!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> _*NETHUNS*_!!


Outstanding!


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

John Linsley said:


> Don't really think it's forming a patina after 4 months. But still think it's a great watch. Zelos Hammerhead
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's just a cheap one I found on eBay, currently looking for a good quality NATO / Zulu strap with bronze hardware.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tudor 6 months on


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

4 month old Zelos Hammerhead









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

My 4 month old hammer!


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

knightRider said:


> My 4 month old hammer!
> 
> View attachment 12291314
> 
> ...


Knight rider has inspired my patina effort

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

John Linsley said:


> Knight rider has inspired my patina effort
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

John Linsley said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

all this patina has really been driving me to get a bronze watch...any suggestions? leaning to Halios Tropik B


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

John Linsley said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very good!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

John Linsley said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This ^^^ this is the watch that pushed me over the edge to get my very first Bronze. It's beautiful, and I'ma gonna get one


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

hasto092 said:


> This ^^^ this is the watch that pushed me over the edge to get my very first Bronze. It's beautiful, and I'ma gonna get one


Such a brilliant watch, lovely to look at, great build quality; hope you enjoy yours as much as I am.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_NETHUNS with Europelli Baseball glove leather!
_


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

John Linsley said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love it. Have this watch as well. Favorite bronze to date for me.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catanha (Mar 21, 2014)

Brass ftw


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

This is my Halios tropik B(ronze) - still patinating. This material is simply awesome...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

About 1 year of abuse (I mean wear...) - includes salt water pool, ocean, lawn mowing, salt & fresh water fishing, etc etc. without rinsing or much care otherwise. I love the green ring under the bezel. 

Wish someone made a bronze bezel insert to fit it.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> This is my Halios tropik B(ronze) - still patinating. This material is simply awesome...
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


That Patina is just about as good as it gets. Maybe the best I've seen. Very Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

JDCfour said:


> That Patina is just about as good as it gets. Maybe the best I've seen. Very Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Thanks! Note, there is no forcing done on that Patina. It's developed in about 12 months. I don't know if you've seen the original color, but the whole watch was as golden as the hands on this pic.

I've never seen a metal that has this depth in color. Depending on the light angle your see everything from gold to blue to black-pvd'd. There is something "black-gold" to it. If Jason from Halios would only reconsider to re-do such a bronze case...maybe for the seaforth 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Wearing my Lumtec B30 Limited Edition, a 25th wedding anniversary present from the wife. Number #25/50 which was nice....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma Vanguard*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

My Bangla 44mm. The end goal is to have something really patinated. Like it came from a Titanic yesterday. It has so many curves and edges, it will look really nice with heavy patina. Slowly getting there, can't rush if you want nice even realistic looking patina, learned from experience.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead with meteorite dial and rubber strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Longicollis (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi this is my first post. I'm going big. Enjoy them pictures!

Aww shucks man I can't post any pictures.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Luminated said:


>


Great patina, how did that dark/black effect develop?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

daforg said:


> Great patina, how did that dark/black effect develop?


I'm a old hand of forcing a patina with Liver of Sulfur LOL, basically I dipped the watch until dark brown and then using one of the foam pads with the white scrubbers on the back I rubbed most of this back leaving the areas you see here. After this I redipped the watch only this time I didn't leave it in so long as I wanted a golden brown patina on the rest of the watch case.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Borealis Bullshark bronze









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Here is my orca bronze 

Daily diving the last week and a half. Never dry for very long! Strap in the photos is the orca canvas


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Richli (Jun 13, 2017)

TC-9 Navy Diver


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

JJHACK1 said:


> Here is my orca bronze
> 
> Daily diving the last week and a half. Never dry for very long! Strap in the photos is the orca canvas


Well done. I love the canvas on my Zelos Meteorite Bronze. Canvas + Bronze works fantastic together.


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Two months diving now
with the new Orca Bronze , 4 -6 dives in salt water a week. getting a lovely greenish coloration which makes me smile everytime I look at it!


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

NDC strap on my Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

My Orca Bronze has been spending quality time in the ocean, mainly snorkelling and body boarding. It's developing a lovely blue/green patina.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

daforg,
So it's not just mine that took this patina so quick from the sea. Glad to see your photo. Mine as well is turning very green from diving. Much faster than a few other dive watches in Bronze I have owned. 

The Orca Bronze quailty is exceptional. I will however mention that the lug bar hex end can be rounded out fairly easy if the threaded end is tightened too much. The hex end of the lug bar seem very soft. Be aware that this should not be "locked down tight" just snug plus a bit.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

The very first production Triggerfish at five years old.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Bronze on copper.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Getting my "patina on"; A1 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

JJHACK1 said:


> daforg,
> So it's not just mine that took this patina so quick from the sea. Glad to see your photo. Mine as well is turning very green from diving. Much faster than a few other dive watches in Bronze I have owned.
> 
> The Orca Bronze quality is exceptional. I will however mention that the lug bar hex end can be rounded out fairly easy if the threaded end is tightened too much. The hex end of the lug bar seem very soft. Be aware that this should not be "locked down tight" just snug plus a bit.


This is my first bronze so I have no point of comparison. I've found that the colour eases overnight, loses a bit of colour intensity. Then I add a new layer of patina and the cycle repeats.

Regarding the lug bars, I'm very disappointed in the quality of the bars and the drivers that came with the watch. I'd rather have fewer "free" straps and better quality drivers and lug bars/screws (especially on an Orca which is modular). My lug bars got rounded the first time I changed a strap. I started using my Helson hex drivers (which are much harder) and I had better results.

Unfortunately, as you say, the lug bars are also soft, so when I had a tight fit rubber strap on it rounded the lug bars completely. I ended up cutting the perfectly good Cuda strap off the watch so I could get the lugs free. I now use a driver with a true 1.5mm tip to take up the slack (the Helson and H2O are probably 1.48mm). I've also ordered replacement lug bars, so with these and the replacement rubber strap this little issue has cost me about $100.

The watch itself is a work of art and of high quality, I've found myself wearing it a great deal more than expected.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Updates to the Maranez:


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 40mm brass. One egg treatment.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi patina nation!


----------



## jsphotomorgana (Sep 30, 2010)

Apollon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

TripleCalendar said:


> BEFORE
> 
> View attachment 12665663
> 
> ...


Nice job !!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I have a hard time telling whether the surface of my bronze watch is patina or simpily chemcial reaction stripping the metal away from the case surface? Opinion please?









Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

ronragus said:


> I have a hard time telling whether the surface of my bronze watch is patina or simpily chemcial reaction stripping the metal away from the case surface? Opinion please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What process did you use.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Luminated said:


> What process did you use.


Soaking it in vinegar and sea salt, rinse. Repeat the process

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I find soaking in vinegar actually strip away the patina (yeah, I put salt in the vinegar as well). In one particular instant, a brass watch which is usually yellow, the reddish copper became visible on part of the watch.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

ronragus said:


> Soaking it in vinegar and sea salt, rinse. Repeat the process
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk












I thought so, it looked very similar to mine when I did a similar process, it you don't want this patchy finish then soak it in lemon juice to remove the patina and instead try a solution of warm (not hot) water with liver of sulphur, a few drops, you are basically looking a colour like that of urine.

Get 3 containers place warm water in one, this LoS solution in another and in the final container water with a teaspoon of bicarbonate soda. Get a pair of latex gloves so you don't transfer any finger print oil to the case, put the clean watch case in the plain warm water one for about a minute after which point remove and put into the LoS solution.... don't take your eye of it as the change will happen quickly, once the desired level of patina is achieved remove to the final container with the bicarbonate soda as this will netrulize the process.

You can leave the finish as is or can light some areas by buffing very lightly with a kitchen scrubbing pad (the green one) to give it a worn look.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey guys, what's up with Benarus these days? 
I'd love that 40mm brass Moray, but I've been reading about company changing names and so on, while the website is still up. So how is it now?


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

What causes some patinas to be reddish brown versus verdigris / green? Different alloys? Chemicals?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's usually the composition of the bronze or brass that is used. Aluminum bronze for example, tends to darken brown.



jdelage said:


> What causes some patinas to be reddish brown versus verdigris / green? Different alloys? Chemicals?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

CUSN8 bronze here


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is a Halios narrowed pic, in aluminum bronze


----------



## mbaezo (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

jdelage said:


> What causes some patinas to be reddish brown versus verdigris / green? Different alloys? Chemicals?


From personal experience, I get verdigris from CuSn6/8 bronze on the watch as well as on my skin from wearing the watch. Have never gotten verdigris from brass and aluminum bronze on my skin just by wearing although they do form around the buckle of the watch. When forcing patina, I can get the verdigris to form on both CuSn bronze as well as brass. Haven't tried forcing patina on aluminum bronze yet.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

T3C said:


> From personal experience, I get verdigris from CuSn6/8 bronze on the watch as well as on my skin from wearing the watch. Have never gotten verdigris from brass and aluminum bronze on my skin just by wearing although they do form around the buckle of the watch. When forcing patina, I can get the verdigris to form on both CuSn bronze as well as brass. Haven't tried forcing patina on aluminum bronze yet.


On warm days my H2O Orca bronze crown leaves black smudge marks on my wrist. Something I have to keep an eye on.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> On warm days my H2O Orca bronze crown leaves black smudge marks on my wrist. Something I have to keep an eye on.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


yes the Orca bronze is one of my major offenders too


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Patina takes time.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

The upper pic three months patina, the lower, two months patina. Aluminum bronze.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Its starting!!

bit of green and few reds coming in, determined to leave this to its own devices.


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg bronze; CH6 on PVD mesh.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh you all know how much I love experimenting with the whole LoS patina process. LOL

Well I decided to strip the patina off one of my Makaras and polish its surface which I did and lived with for a week or so but decided I couldn't leave it there so I cleaned the surface of any fingerprints and made up a weak solution of LoS and dipped the case, leaving it there for a couple of minutes and below is the results.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Oh you all know how much I love experimenting with the whole LoS patina process. LOL
> 
> Well I decided to strip the patina off one of my Makaras and polish its surface which I did and lived with for a week or so but decided I couldn't leave it there so I cleaned the surface of any fingerprints and made up a weak solution of LoS and dipped the case, leaving it there for a couple of minutes and below is the results.


Doesn't take much LOS to get the job done... Sweet patina and nice combination sir!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Doesn't take much LOS to get the job done... Sweet patina and nice combination sir!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Agreed when you want a marbled effect as you see here.


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

I backed this one on Kickstarter. Can't wait to see it aging when it arrives!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## enkay (Sep 5, 2010)

I love how that bronze ages!


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Love the aged bronze look!


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

This is the natural patina so far on my Brass Armida A1...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking great on that green canvas!!

Bronze on a canvas goes so well!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6; Helberg.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's my Armida A8 brass saga. Original without much (any, really) natural patina and then after forcing the process via ammonia and sea salt vapor solution.

The results shown are technically attempt #2. I first tried direct painting of the solution which resulted in a streaky, dirty looking mess 

Really wanted to achieve bright green-blue oxidation and am happy how it turned out!









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

That's horrible.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

IronHide said:


> Really wanted to achieve bright green-blue oxidation and am happy how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it spent a couple of hundred years mouldering in a caribbean shipwreck. Nicely done!!


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Still developing 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

jdelage said:


> That's horrible.


If you're referring to my post, then my wife agrees with you! 

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

IronHide said:


> Here's my Armida A8 brass saga. Original without much (any, really) natural patina and then after forcing the process via ammonia and sea salt vapor solution.
> 
> The results shown are technically attempt #2. I first tried direct painting of the solution which resulted in a streaky, dirty looking mess
> 
> ...


Hasn't that gone into straight-up chloride bronze disease, i.e. the harmful-erodes-your-case-without-stopping type?


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hasn't that gone into straight-up chloride bronze disease, i.e. the harmful-erodes-your-case-without-stopping type?


Yes, I believe you are correct. However, I've been reading the impact, while variable over time, is typically a slow process. I'm ok with rolling the dice on this piece.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

IronHide said:


> Here's my Armida A8 brass saga. Original without much (any, really) natural patina and then after forcing the process via ammonia and sea salt vapor solution.
> 
> The results shown are technically attempt #2. I first tried direct painting of the solution which resulted in a streaky, dirty looking mess
> 
> ...


Try just rinsing under the tap, from past experience almost all of this will come away from the surface.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks great!!

Real Deepsea lost treasure look.

Not sure I would do it to this though )









Just in case it was terminal! waited too long for it.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> Looks great!!
> 
> Real Deepsea lost treasure look.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I totally get it, not for everyone, nor every watch! I did this to the Armida because I was too nervous to try it on my CW Trident Bronze

Your Beater is awesome. I've been eyeing the double-blue dial/aged case version on their website 









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

IronHide said:


> If you're referring to my post, then my wife agrees with you!
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


A woman of impeccable taste and judgement.

Thanks for taking that with humor! |>


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Original Benarus BronzeMo Dart Dial



_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Just out of the surf on a very nice and affordable vintage tropic

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## BronzeDiver (Jan 10, 2018)

View attachment 12871713


----------



## BronzeDiver (Jan 10, 2018)

View attachment 12871817


BronzeDiver said:


> View attachment 12871713


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

Halios tropik b









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

All natural









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Pakz said:


> All natural
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good though for my own personal experience even forced patinas over time look natural. I had two identical Makaras one forced and the other natural.... I'd defy anyone to tell me which was which.


----------



## BronzeDiver (Jan 10, 2018)

View attachment 12889873


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

Nothing like splashing about in the good old Caribbean and Gulf to encourage the patina.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigvic said:


> Nothing like splashing about in the good old Caribbean and Gulf to encourage the patina.


How's the bezel action?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

bigvic said:


> Nothing like splashing about in the good old Caribbean and Gulf to encourage the patina.


*squints* how the heck did you manage to rust up a bronze watch? that's impressive... (but I woun't wear that without a thorough wash)


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

Luminated said:


> How's the bezel action?


The ceramic bezel has clicked its last click! Well until I give the Armida a Pepsi or lemon juice bath. 
If I do get rid of the patina I'll change the bezel over to the bronze one and start again.


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

X2-Elijah said:


> *squints* how the heck did you manage to rust up a bronze watch? that's impressive... (but I woun't wear that without a thorough wash)


Probably the different patina effect between sea water and the false patina caused by vinegar's or boiled egg...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

Ok I’ve thrown in the towel and popped my Armida in the Pepsi. I’ll leave it overnight and see how it’s gone tomorrow morning (London time).


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Peek a Boo! Who says brown and black leather don't go together?? 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Day 4 and it is starting to kick in already on the bezel!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

She had egg for breakfast to bring in a bit more brown to go with the greens.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Getting there.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg bronze; CH6 on stingray shoes.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Any Helberg CH8 bronze owners present in this thread? 
I'm considering the purchase and I'd love to see some well worn pieces, patina and wristshots are much much welcome!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

With about 3 weeks of 'Tina starting to grow...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Patina developing nicely on my now polished Makara SeaTurtle.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## itchy243mhz (Feb 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi
Im not sure where to post this, but this thread is such an education, I reckon you guys can help.
I'm getting a Habring2 Chronograph made to some specs I want, and the case is going to be Aluminium-bronze CuAl10Ni5Fe4.
Does anyone have a similar case and experience of how the patina develops? Or does anyone know how it compares with the other alloys patina-wise?
Thanks in advance
Nick


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is (double reply to your double post :mrgreen: ) the Borealis Oceanaut which is in Aluminium Bronze...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## juanpam (Sep 26, 2010)

Too bad my skin doesn't support that bronze finish...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

A shot while on vacation in Puerto Rico


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Trident Bronzo coming along nicely









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Mine.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Fourth day of wearing the Zelos and it's already showing first signs:


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Armida A8 after ~1 month forced patina









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

IronHide said:


> Armida A8 after ~1 month forced patina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is beyond patina , it is called rust and should be cleaned


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

How about the ugliest patina on the planet. Boldr Brass Voyager...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

GRUPPO on the WRISSTO


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

Natural


----------



## nuclear knightmare (Mar 21, 2018)

DImGR said:


> this is beyond patina , it is called rust and should be cleaned


i can hear the grind turning the bezel from here


----------



## nuclear knightmare (Mar 21, 2018)

murt13 said:


> Natural


that is a realy nice pic that exudes warmth. is this a custom seiko?


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

nuclear knightmare said:


> that is a realy nice pic that exudes warmth. is this a custom seiko?


Thanks, it is quite a red bronze.
It was a small batch/micro brand, the movement was changed to a NH36, and I did the rest, dial, hands, painted the chapter ring and new crystal.
and also made the strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_au natural
_


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NATURAL TINA NETHUNS
*


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

nuclear knightmare said:


> i can hear the grind turning the bezel from here


Actually, the bezel stopped working, post treatment 

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

garydusa said:


>


42mm bronze version?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

jakec said:


> 42mm bronze version?


..It's the Bronze/45mm/1000m/Miyota 9015


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

garydusa,very nice. I do prefer the bronze over the brass.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

Kissed by saltwater....


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

H2O Kalmar Mokume Gane bezel



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *NATURAL TINA NETHUNS
> *


Where did you find that awesome buckle???? 
Thank you!!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Helson Shark Diver 42 forced patina via one treatment of blue aging solution plus one ammonia and salt vapor bath









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Nethuns Lava bronzo coming in nicely









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

Getting there


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm enjoying the process. Really glad I got the bronze bug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HEROIC18*


----------



## Marko.lachapelle (Apr 4, 2012)

interesting


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MARANEZ KARON








*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Before LoS treatment (coming tonight). Thanks for the new pose Bigclive.









Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

My Zelos Hammerhead (my only bronze watch) ... all natural patina on a Jabba canvas strap










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Perfect strap. Nicely done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13103339


Is that forced, Clive?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

First selfmade picture of my new Helberg. Finally got this after a long... long bronze abstinence


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> First selfmade picture of my new Helberg. Finally got this after a long... long bronze abstinence


Congratulations Goblin77 You've been patiently awaiting this for awhile! Enjoy!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks a lot. Yes, I will enjoy her 

At next I've to check for some straps. I think a black Isofrane style would be the First one because of the contact with some water


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

@ bigclive
CW is offering this trident also as 38mm model right now. Thinking of getting one...
Just not sure if can be "tooly" enough. What do you think?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Horses for coarses, small wrists go for the 38mil, same watch just more compact, still tooly with a nice Patina though!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Put mine on a Toshi Almond leather for a change of look.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Might jump on one of the new C65 with my discount voucher, but may well grab one of these the next time they send me one, stunning pieces  


Chris


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

chirs1211 said:


> Might jump on one of the new C65 with my discount voucher, but may well grab one of these the next time they send me one, stunning pieces
> 
> Chris


See, logo aside, dear ole CW have got the marketing Just spot on!!

New model, lots of nice pics in the free magazine, and £100 discount voucher arrives the very next day!!

I am sorely tempted as well, but must resist as my watch numbers are getting to the "Too many in rotation" time again (


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Is that forced, Clive?


Egg breakfast to remove the original fake gold look, but nothing else, it is darkening up nicely.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

TC 9 with natural patina.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> See, logo aside, dear ole CW have got the marketing Just spot on!!
> 
> New model, lots of nice pics in the free magazine, and £100 discount voucher arrives the very next day!!
> 
> I am sorely tempted as well, but must resist as my watch numbers are getting to the "Too many in rotation" time again (


I passed the "Too Many" mark a long time ago so i'm in the "What the hell, why not" range now lol 

Chris


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> I am sorely tempted as well, but must resist as my watch numbers are getting to the "Too many in rotation" time again (


Paa, call yourself a collector? ;-)

"Rummages in the background realising he also has too many watches, pressing the ceiling down in the bedroom.."


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Strengthening beams !! That's what you need for that ceiling!!

Plus get rid of all the surplus stuff, I.e bedding, carpets, kids etc!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Strengthening beams !! That's what you need for that ceiling!!
> 
> Plus get rid of all the surplus stuff, I.e bedding, carpets, kids etc!!


Sound advice there. One sprog off to uni in Sept hopefully, so more weight allowance for watches!:-!


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

How are you liking the watch?


marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 13125205
> 
> 
> TC 9 with natural patina.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

irish0625 said:


> How are you liking the watch?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Pretty new to the watch box but so far I'm liking it very much. 
Great case shape very comfortable to wear, like the dial, the lume is passable, fit and finish is excellent and it's keeping good time. 
I think that it'll perk up a bit more when the bronze buckle and canvas strap I've ordered show up.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Regarding your Trident bronze... Can you say anything about the lume? CW says old radium light... so the same as on my Oris65.
Can I assume that it doesn't last all night long?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not many do!!

It's prob 6/10 compared to others Lume stars like Panerai and Seiko.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Progress on this Chr. Ward C60 Trident Bronze









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That looks great!!

Straight out of 20000 leagues under the sea!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mines not quite there yet!!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Sunday cycling with Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

A little patina.....but man I love this watch.









Sent from my Note


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

How is the patina coming along?? Really dig this watch!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Evening patina on he numero uno.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

Maranez Bangla Brass. Took it on cruise to dunk it in the ocean.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jackh (Dec 14, 2010)

garydusa said:


> *MARANEZ KARON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size wrist are you? Thanks.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's not just Bronze and brass that patinates!!

This Titanium has darkened noticeably over the years.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Progression of this brass Pontvs Nessi









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13165451
> 
> 
> It's not just Bronze and brass that patinates!!
> ...


Good point Clive!

New U42:









My well worn U42, with heavy patina:


----------



## ScubaNinjaGnome (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello fellow bronzo/brassoholics!
This is my first ever time posting. Thought i'd join in the patina party. Here is a few pictures of my Helson Shark Diver 45 in brass. I've had it for about 6 weeks. The patina on the watch is forced. It took me a couple of attempts before i got something I liked. The bezel on mine proved tricky as it reacted differently to the case. But i think I've got something that looks pretty nice now. Its changed tone over the last couple of weeks too. I'm looking forward to seeing how it develops from here.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

6 hours vinegar treatment.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Patina coming out nicely!!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

IronHide said:


> Progression of this brass Pontvs Nessi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any cocktail recommendations for this wonderful patina????? Vinegar, salt???? What's the magic formula??? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Any cocktail recommendations for this wonderful patina????? Vinegar, salt???? What's the magic formula??? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ammonia vapor:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ammonia vapor:


Home Depot, here I come.....♂

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Phase







1-Vinegar .... 
I'll post Phase 2 tomorrow.... after ammonia vapour sauna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Phase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phase 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Phase 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!! Might have to do this next with my Gruppo Gamma.

Don't mind me asking but what buckle is that?

Sent from my Note


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Very nice!! Might have to do this next with my Gruppo Gamma.
> 
> Don't mind me asking but what buckle is that?
> 
> Sent from my Note


Brass buckle bought from eBay.... I always look for something unique for my straps so I decided to go "wild"... I distressed it "a bit"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ammonia vapor:


Worked!!!!!!!
Best patina ever!
Thanks for the advice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

No ammonia here... just s few trips to the beach

Have a top weekend friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

In 1 month I’ll go to Cuba.... I’ll take with me my 2 Bronze Watches and my Brass one.... I’m so excited🤪 I’ll take pictures before and after....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dobra said:


> In 1 month I'll go to Cuba.... I'll take with me my 2 Bronze Watches and my Brass one.... I'm so excited&#55358;&#56618; I'll take pictures before and after....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be looking forward to seeing the photo's.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marlowe55 said:


> I'll be looking forward to seeing the photo's.


Thanks, I'll post them as soon as I arrive!
Btw.... I love your signature:" You can always earn more money, but you can't earn more time".... Made me think.... it's Sunday...Right now I'm at work doing some overtime instead being at home with my queen and little princess.... think I'll go home. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Thanks, I'll post them as soon as I arrive!
> Btw.... I love your signature:" You can always earn more money, but you can't earn more time".... Made me think.... it's Sunday...Right now I'm at work doing some overtime instead being at home with my queen and little princess.... think I'll go home. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


overtime doesn't grow on trees. make hay while the sun is shining. your queen will respect that, and your princess will as well when she is older


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dobra said:


> Thanks, I'll post them as soon as I arrive!
> Btw.... I love your signature:" You can always earn more money, but you can't earn more time".... Made me think.... it's Sunday...Right now I'm at work doing some overtime instead being at home with my queen and little princess.... think I'll go home. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all about finding the balance.
Some OT to help pay for the vacation, which gives you quality time with the family and time away from work for quality time at home.
Best wishes for an amazing Cuban holiday with your family and BTW your strap work is outstanding!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks a lot! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time-Traveler (Jun 5, 2018)

watermanxxl said:


> Helberg CH6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stingray/


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> In 1 month I'll go to Cuba.... I'll take with me my 2 Bronze Watches and my Brass one.... I'm so excited? I'll take pictures before and after....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be in Cuba at the same time. Waaay down south, in the bay, behind the big wall. I would say come and visit, but you probably wouldn't want to, lol. Can't take many pics, but I'll bring a bronze for sure.

Your Megalodon has been there already, my friend. I'm sure it will have a better time with you.


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi All, some shots of my Brass Shark Diver, sitting on a Page & Cooper black denim strap.

I've had her a year and I wear it every two weeks on rotation with her stainless steel sister. This is all natural patina from wear / swimming in the sea etc.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MIL5419 said:


> Hi All, some shots of my Brass Shark Diver, sitting on a Page & Cooper black denim strap.
> 
> I've had her a year and I wear it every two weeks on rotation with her stainless steel sister. This is all natural patina from wear / swimming in the sea etc.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. There is one for sale near me... I'm looking a bit closer now.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I'll be in Cuba at the same time. Waaay down south, in the bay, behind the big wall. I would say come and visit, but you probably wouldn't want to, lol. Can't take many pics, but I'll bring a bronze for sure.
> 
> Your Megalodon has been there already, my friend. I'm sure it will have a better time with you.


I'm sure I wouldn't want to....  
The Megalodon went there to do some work with you..... I'l take it there to relax.... Cerveza, Cuba libre and Cuban cigars. I'll come visit some other time . I would really want to meet the man behind those cool pictures.... And shake the arm that's holding those beautiful watches ....
I'm sure you are even cooler in person.
Have a good one my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Vinegar treatment for about 48 hours.









Sent from my Note


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Vinegar treatment for about 48 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing buckle!!! Where could I find it? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I love it. Got it from a WUS member but it is a Rolko buckle. This one is the thumbelina.

https://rolko.pro/en/shop/Buckles/Bronze-for-watches









Sent from my Note


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> I love it. Got it from a WUS member but it is a Rolko buckle. This one is the thumbelina.
> 
> https://rolko.pro/en/shop/Buckles/Bronze-for-watches
> 
> ...


That's nice!!!!! I saw the price.... 70$..... it's a bit out of my price range....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> That's nice!!!!! I saw the price.... 70$..... it's a bit out of my price range....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although... they look amazing on your straps!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Although... they look amazing on your straps!


True...... But I need to save for my PETRAM..... I'll buy one after....
There is something new coming..... I need to put some stitching and is done.... With galvanized roller buckle.... you know the style

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> True...... But I need to save for my PETRAM..... I'll buy one after....
> There is something new coming..... I need to put some stitching and is done.... With galvanized roller buckle.... you know the style
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like the roller buckle! Very sturdy and lays nice with the thick strap.

Anyway, sorry for the interruption, guys. Here's a Triggerfish with Patina on a Rolko Horse Strap:










See what I did there? Brought it all back around...


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cris_D (Jul 12, 2016)

Zelos Hammerhead meteorite, natural patina.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

IronHide said:


> Progress on this Chr. Ward C60 Trident Bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great IronHide. I'm working on my CW Trident and haven't found a good forced patina that I like. Yours look spectacular! What exactly did you do?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*My New BOLDR Odyssey "SeriousWatches" Edition, ain't much Patina yet, but it's only been a day...*


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

WatchProblem said:


> Looks great IronHide. I'm working on my CW Trident and haven't found a good forced patina that I like. Yours look spectacular! What exactly did you do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, thank you! This CW is all natural patina from the beach. I've been bathing it in ocean water over multiple trips, ~20-30 minutes per trip. I've tried blue & green aging solution on other pieces, but did not like the end result enough to use them on this piece, nor did I fume it like my Armida. Have you tried apple cider vinegar and then ammonia fuming? This can produce a nice blue/green depending in the case composition, but you have to watch it closely! Good luck

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

MIL5419 said:


> Hi All, some shots of my Brass Shark Diver, sitting on a Page & Cooper black denim strap.
> 
> I've had her a year and I wear it every two weeks on rotation with her stainless steel sister. This is all natural patina from wear / swimming in the sea etc.
> 
> ...


This looks great! Nice job 

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Canvas


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

I gotta say, this thread has made me a believer and will be looking to join the club in the future. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Luminated said:


>


Awesome combo and patina !


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Luminated said:


>


Wow...I really LOVE this one. Dammit, I thought I was done purchasing for this year.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

... Really? The year is not even half over 

Edit: same for me, ordered the next watch, even if the first did not arrive


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Ipse said:


> Wow...I really LOVE this one. Dammit, I thought I was done purchasing for this year.


Thanks.

The LumTec B series Bronze is an awesome watch, the bezel design only adds to the character with a patina.



DTDiver said:


> Awesome combo and patina !


Thanks, I had stripped its patina and intended to take to on holidays with me to develop its patina on holidays but unfortunately the son take very poorly at the airport and was rushed to hospital so alas no beach time this year. Instead I did a little liver of sulfur treatment.

Good news he's on the mend.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Luminated you are indeed king of the Patinaters!!

Stunning.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

'tina is growing...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

for me the Schofield has one of the best dials out there. I realy like the clean design of it 
Did you ever see another of these watches in real life?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Technically not virgin _bronze_, so not against the thread rules


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Got patina?









Sent from my Note


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## GALANTYR (May 8, 2018)

Helberg ch8


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Coming along nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

TC9:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Titanium patinated to a darker hue with age.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

...


----------



## ges11t (Aug 1, 2013)

My Tudor Bronze showing great patina









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

ges11t said:


> My Tudor Bronze showing great patina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full house there, very nice!


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS* _"handwinder"_


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

eyeseem said:


> View attachment 13262413


So beautiful! The only Pontvs Hydra photo I could find on the internet does not look like this one. Is this a custom build?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Christopher Ward C60 Trident Bronze 38mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

TC 9 as well,.... stellar watches!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*15 months of natural
















*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Here is mine haha









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Only 5 weeks old and natural patina is coming along good thanks to a humid summer.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ScubaNinjaGnome (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello all Bronzo/Brassoholics! Here is my Shark Diver 45 Brasso. Had it about 3 months. The patina is forced. I thought about letting it patina over time but find the new brass look not too appealing. Forced patina is all part of the fun too. Had a couple of less attractive results before i achieved this with a 3 egg and vinegar sauna combo.


----------



## ScubaNinjaGnome (Dec 30, 2017)

Apologies for my pictures not being the right way up! Must do better lol.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Chicago nighttime*


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Natural patina is coming along nicely.


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

Been forcing the CW pretty hard. But looking for some more Blue/Green









Letting the Archimede Pilot 42 do its own thing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

CW coming along nicely.









Sent from my Note


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

My zelos hanging out with his buddy cw trident today. Apology for the red reflection 









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

This time it's not forced patina!
Have o good one!


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

H2O Kalmar 2 with forced patina


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Going to Cuba..... I'll post some pictures after a week in saltwater . Now it's before....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS "Handcranker"

























*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

m_cukman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. How'd you get the green? I need some green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

May I ask if anybody of you found a leather strap, that can be worn in water?
I'm not sure, if it even exists?!

Reason why I'm asking is, that I like the maddog shark leather straps. I think they can look cool on a bronze diver because they're so rustic (at least to me). But I wear my watch 24/7 and especially with a bronze diver I don't want to care about the contact with water...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask if anybody of you found a leather strap, that can be worn in water?
> I'm not sure, if it even exists?!
> 
> Reason why I'm asking is, that I like the maddog shark leather straps. I think they can look cool on a bronze diver because they're so rustic (at least to me). But I wear my watch 24/7 and especially with a bronze diver I don't want to care about the contact with water...


https://www.distefanostraps.com/product/master-diver-waterproof-leather/


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask if anybody of you found a leather strap, that can be worn in water?
> I'm not sure, if it even exists?!
> 
> Reason why I'm asking is, that I like the maddog shark leather straps. I think they can look cool on a bronze diver because they're so rustic (at least to me). But I wear my watch 24/7 and especially with a bronze diver I don't want to care about the contact with water...


There are several out there. L'invitta Legione, Ted Su and Rolko all make leather dive straps. I wear my Dobra's in the saltwater constantly; they are highly waxed first and hold up great.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

enough patina?


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

you might need a tetanus shot before putting that one on your wrist .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How about a darkened patinated titanium for a change?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Iv been squeezing this one under cuffs to buff the sharp edges up a bit. It's always changing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

After one week in the ocean...... 6 hours a day in salted water.... All natural patina


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

TriggerFish:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Never polished. Ranging from dark close to black to deep bronze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nicely done 
Almost 1.000 answers with lovely pictures of patinated watches.
I'm looking at this thread every day and I'm really impressed by your pictures.

For me, I had to wait a little, until my new Aquadive gets some patina... But then I'm back in 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This "marmored" patina looks awesome. Never seen it that way bevore

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

clarencek said:


>


Is that natural or forced. A very unique look! I like it.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

excellent patina, i love aluminium bronze used by Anonimo, so so nice and great to see somenthing different than tin bronze patina...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammerhead:


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

this Hydra was 1st Proto : 1 of 1 ... their production cost would've been high so I guess they reconsider ( still they plan to bring it to life )


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... a simple / clean design , lighter , smaller ( 42 ) bronze beater that fits any pocket ... Nice job this Veneto


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Red PeeKay said:


> Is that natural or forced. A very unique look! I like it.


Forced. Two eggs overnight. 
I'm traveling and got impatient.

I managed to spend a little time at the beach this morning. I think the salt water toned it down a bit.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dos huevos por favor! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 on Maddog combo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13165451
> 
> 
> It's not just Bronze and brass that patinates!!
> ...


Great watch. Dream watch.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Never polished. Had a strong patina, after putting it out in the wild at the ocean, it got some scratches on the surface, that immediately „healed" by building patina. Ideal material

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll play : my latest bronze acquisition.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

May I ask you bronze-gurus for some advice?
I wore my bronze watch for the past days. Here it was abou 35°C (95°F) what had lead me to sweat. After about an hour of driving car, there was much greenish oxidation on the lower case.
Back home I washed it.
If I remember rightly, this patina is there since that moment. (you can see it on left side, next to the crown)

So just for fun i dipped the watch in some citrus and it become as shiny as it was at first. Excepted this place. I also tried some silver polish cloth, which normally works well - but here it doesn't. Scratching with my fingernail on it, makes it feel a bit rough...

So, is it no patina? Is the case finish "damaged" forever? What do, you think?
Is there an easy way to go back to beginning? I would like to get an allover evenly patina.









Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I wouldn't call it "damaged", it's the natural thing with bronze being a softer metal, rubbing against your skin causes it to wear and lose its factory shine. 
Just wear it, enjoy it and let nature take its course.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... "Patina Play - What's your way?" ,  ... 















- - - Updated - - -

... "Patina Play - What's your way?" ,  ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Just finished a Ti patina on a Sub


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask you bronze-gurus for some advice?...
> 
> So, is it no patina? Is the case finish "damaged" forever? What do, you think?
> Is there an easy way to go back to beginning? I would like to get an allover evenly patina.
> ...


Goblin, you're fine. That's just where your skin makes contact and the sweat/oil dried. Yeah, it's harder to get off, but it in no way wore through the finish. Just oil or wax that area and it'll stop it from happening. Wouldn't worry though, you'll drive yourself crazy trying to keep that specific spot clean.


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> Just finished a Ti patina on a Sub


I feel like an ignorant... how do you patina Titanium??? Did a quick web search and nothing...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ddc1974 said:


> I feel like an ignorant... how do you patina Titanium??? Did a quick web search and nothing...


Search for OxiClean / Titanium


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> Search for OxiClean / Titanium


Can it be undone? (Like a lemon bath with our bronze watches)...or is it permanent? Most searches lead to knifes forums and no one so far "resets the process"..


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ddc1974 said:


> Can it be undone? (Like a lemon bath with our bronze watches)...or is it permanent? Most searches lead to knifes forums and no one so far "resets the process"..


Because of Ti's resistance to chemicals, it's pretty hard to remove; you'd have to strip down to the case to protect the movement/seals. I've done it several times for others, but it involves Drano.

The OxiClean just accelerates the natural patina that's already going to occur, as you can see from Clive's Sub a few posts up. It also acts as a protectant, since the patina is a hardened layer, as it is with bronze.

I'd definitely recommend practice before trying on a 6k watch though. It's easy to end up with a rainbow effect if rushed.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Goblin, you're fine. That's just where your skin makes contact and the sweat/oil dried. Yeah, it's harder to get off, but it in no way wore through the finish. Just oil or wax that area and it'll stop it from happening. Wouldn't worry though, you'll drive yourself crazy trying to keep that specific spot clean.


So, thanks for your answer. If it's patina, that's fine. I only was wondering why I wasn't able to remove it the same I did with the rest of the watch.

Do you have any suggestions?
How it would be possible? 
It's not that I want to... Only want to know how...

By the way: the surface is not oiled or waxed. It's just the bronze alloy aquadive used, that patinates much slower than CuSn8 or similar.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

If there is something to learn about this process is that I don't have patience... I've tried to do the natural patina on several watches and always end up going LOS with different results all the time... here is the latest incarnation of the Nethuns No.5...is this too much??









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ddc1974 said:


> If there is something to learn about this process is that I don't have patience... I've tried to do the natural patina on several watches and always end up going LOS with different results all the time... here is the latest incarnation of the Nethuns No.5...is this too much??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For my taste, i find it really cool.....
Looks amazing!

Have a great one!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just getting started with the new (to me) Obris Morgan Nautilus.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just getting started with the new (to me) Obris Morgan Nautilus.
> 
> View attachment 13419939


Enjoy your "salad"....... best ingredients ?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

My only bronze at the moment

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13421561


Seems like Heinz vinegar patina?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Soh1982 said:


> Seems like Heinz vinegar patina?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close! White House apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Close! White House apple cider vinegar.


I should have mentioned apple cider vinegar because that's what I meant but I got the brand wrong! Lol. But now I know that White House and Heinz Apple cider vinegar gives a similar result.
Anyway, I don't know if you remember or not, we have dealt a couple of times. It's good to see you with a bronzo here. It's a different kind of fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ Speaking of vinegar....



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> ^^ Speaking of vinegar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What monstrosity is this!!! Lol. Wow! You just took it to another level!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> ^^ Speaking of vinegar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is, in a very perverted way, really quite cool. I love the contrast between the dark dial and the nearly iridescent bezel. I reckon it would be a nightmare to wear. A fair bit of rub off onto clothing.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> That is, in a very perverted way, really quite cool. I love the contrast between the dark dial and the nearly iridescent bezel. I reckon it would be a nightmare to wear. A fair bit of rub off onto clothing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


You're absolutely correct! It rubbed off quite easily, and after rinsing it to test it out, came off pretty easily as well.

So, I decided to clean it with some Brasso and it's back to factory finish...Patina experiments be continued...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bam let the Patina begin!...DHL just brought me the new Hammerhead Patina Chapter Ring version!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Recent pick up. Natural patina from ocean exposure. Going to let this one do it's thing 









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanham (Aug 30, 2018)

IronHide said:


> Recent pick up. Natural patina from ocean exposure. Going to let this one do it's thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iron hide.... for how long you have exposed your diver to the sea?
Love how it turned....


----------



## sanham (Aug 30, 2018)

IronHide said:


> Recent pick up. Natural patina from ocean exposure. Going to let this one do it's thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iron hide.... for how long you have exposed your diver to the sea?
Love how it turned....


----------



## sanham (Aug 30, 2018)

Mine is just "one day old" and already reddish.....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks sanham! What you see here is the result of daily exposure over about 3 weeks in total.


sanham said:


> Iron hide.... for how long you have exposed your diver to the sea?
> Love how it turned....


Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sanham (Aug 30, 2018)

after 2 days in the beach....



sanham said:


> Mine is just "one day old" and already reddish.....
> View attachment 13435491


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

A bit of coastal air does wonders to the patina of Bronze.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ahhh.... I use to live in the middle of europe. No da*n sea around here 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

I prefer those early stages of patina; the reddish and coppery hues... Benarus Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Pontvs says : "It's 3 O'clock somewhere!" ...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


>


🤤🤤🤤🤤...... Gorgeous!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Not so popular brand, but I think it is a good forced patina subject! 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

garydusa said:


>


That Heroic18 is so sweet. 

Thinking of stocking up my single-watch-collection with one of these at a day the money will fall down from the clouds. 
May I ask how satisfied you're regarding quality etc.?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm enjoying watching the progression of this guy. I like the mottled marks where acid from the skin changes the process. Very organic.

Have a great day guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> That Heroic18 is so sweet.
> 
> Thinking of stocking up my single-watch-collection with one of these at a day the money will fall down from the clouds.
> May I ask how satisfied you're regarding quality etc.?


Thanks Goblin!..
It's a serious Chunk of Watch and at 47mm it's what it's supposed to be. Runs great, Swiss made version and has a Selita Swiss movement and a very very thick crystal. My only reason I don't wear it as much is that with a Green Dial, it doesn't match my color choices of clothing every day, but that's my craziness with everything matching and or contrasting (Shirt to Shoes to pants to belt to briefcase to dial color to strap color etc etc...). These pop up on watchrecon from time to time, sometimes, at pretty nice prices too. Just keep an eye out for the version you like.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> I'm enjoying watching the progression of this guy. I like the mottled marks where acid from the skin changes the process. Very organic.
> 
> Have a great day guys


Great piece Ben! The cylinder shaped bezel running straight up off of the case lines is a winner for me. I always stare at your pics to see what Strap you're runnig on it too. Looks like you've got a really nice buckle on the ISO as well.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> Great piece Ben! The cylinder shaped bezel running straight up off of the case lines is a winner for me. I always stare at your pics to see what Strap you're runnig on it too. Looks like you've got a really nice buckle on the ISO as well.


Thanks Gary. I agree on the bezel as well. It's so different to all my other watches. The buckle is the GAW roller buckle. It's well made and has the G.A.W logo on both sides.

I have been meaning to swap it back to a Zulu. but the isofrane is so comfy that I just keep wearing it. The only thing is, to my fussy eye the black rubber strap clashes slightly with the rusted brown sandwich dial.

I have an Erika's strap enroute with bronze hardware. I'll see how that looks.

.









I snapped that at the same time as the last pic. My preference is domed crystal, however flat does give some interesting perspectives.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

HAGWE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My turn....🤪








I like yours better though.....


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

sexy trio : VDB P1000 Bronze - "with Patina"  , 2013 Military Finish - "with Patina as well" & BlackPvd - "without patina", lol , - "Good Sunday All !" ... thyConstantine


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

eyeseem said:


> sexy trio : VDB P1000 Bronze - "with Patina"  , 2013 Military Finish - "with Patina as well" & BlackPvd - "without patina", lol , - "Good Sunday All !" ... thyConstantine
> 
> View attachment 13463133
> 
> ...


Ohhh...... Ménage à trois...... Me like that🤤


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some nice leather too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

Got sick of waiting for it to patina naturally. Tried the hard boiled egg method and it barely did anything. I ordered some liver of sulfur and am loving the results!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Good job! Looks great! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Quahogger said:


> Got sick of waiting for it to patina naturally. Tried the hard boiled egg method and it barely did anything. I ordered some liver of sulfur and am loving the results!


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

The aluminum bronze of the Tropik B changes slowly, and mostly in tones of gray. Sort of matches the dial I suppose, and the current strap.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg bronze; CH6 on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This turned out pretty well I think... As it's my first foray into the forced patina process... I just need to source a new bezel insert?









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

Patina Galore ... Watch & Strap ... this serves as an UltraBeater for the real heavy-duty projects - only gets sexier ... thyConstantine


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

Patina Galore ... Watch & Strap ... this serves as an UltraBeater for the real heavy-duty projects - only gets sexier ... thyConstantine

View attachment 13467899

View attachment 13467903


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

eyeseem said:


> Patina Galore ... Watch & Strap ... this serves as an UltraBeater for the real heavy-duty projects - only gets sexier ... thyConstantine
> 
> View attachment 13467899
> 
> View attachment 13467903


Everything about those pics is perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hammerhead


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O/Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My Friday Bronze.....
Have a great weekend !🤪


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Best wishes also from germany to all of you guys and have a great weekend too


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> My Friday Bronze.....
> Have a great weekend !🤪


Hey Dobra - your pants got broken 🤪


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Hey Dobra - your pants got broken ?



Let's say that they received some Dobra Love..... Distressed by Scissors 
More than 2 weeks of 40 plus degrees Celsius inside the hangars......A man gotta do what a man gotta do..... ?
Cheers!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

My Gruppo Gamma at work.









Sent from my Note


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Here's some dirty mountain bronze. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Going natural and enjoying the process

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

garydusa said:


>


Gary, I hate you, hate you a lot. Oh, and my bank hates you too. As a result of your photos, I was COMPELLED to chuck out my Seiko order, and pull the trigger on another Bronze.... yep, now have one of the last 299 Nethuns N° 5.1.1.7.01's on offer, went the seriouswatch discount option. Damn I love that Bronze dial and the light green sandwich dial is just a winner. Now as for that crappy band.... back to RedRocks straps to get myself a nice canvas to complement the watch.

Now seriously.... where is that watch... I mean I ordered at least 5 minutes ago. Why isn't it here yet??

Looking forward to it aging and maturing. No forced patina in this household. Like to see my children grow without the 'roids!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> Gary, I hate you, hate you a lot. Oh, and my bank hates you too. As a result of your photos, I was COMPELLED to chuck out my Seiko order, and pull the trigger on another Bronze.... yep, now have one of the last 299 Nethuns N° 5.1.1.7.01's on offer, went the seriouswatch discount option. Damn I love that Bronze dial and the light green sandwich dial is just a winner. Now as for that crappy band.... back to RedRocks straps to get myself a nice canvas to complement the watch.
> 
> Now seriously.... where is that watch... I mean I ordered at least 5 minutes ago. Why isn't it here yet??
> 
> Looking forward to it aging and maturing. No forced patina in this household. Like to see my children grow without the 'roids!!


Actually my father was happy to see his son growing on "roids"..... cheap labor for his heavy duty truck....?
Here you have all natural patina.....I guess


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Actually my father was happy to see his son growing on "roids"..... cheap labor for his heavy duty truck....
> Here you have all natural patina.....I guess


I love that dial Dobra. The Nethuns and yours are not dissimilar in that its a beautiful contrast with the indices.

I must however say I'm not that sold on the crown. Now that is a monster.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I couldn't wait for the natural process to " happen" so I assisted, I was specifically looking for the green color effect, I am looking to source a bezel insert, but other than that I'm very pleased with the outcome...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Here you have all natural patina.....I guess


If that watch could talk, it'd make you blush with stories of its patina. Then I'd have to kill it. That watch is a dirty drunken pirate, capable of almost 300bar. No crown envy allowed.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

TC9 on Localtime rubber


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> If that watch could talk, it'd make you blush with stories of its patina. Then I'd have to kill it. That watch is a dirty drunken pirate, capable of almost 300bar. No crown envy allowed.











I'd never wash away that patina..... Oh yeah, big crown for a Badass Watch King....
Have a wonderful week guys!


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I couldn't wait for the natural process to " happen" so I assisted, I was specifically looking for the green color effect, I am looking to source a bezel insert, but other than that I'm very pleased with the outcome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, please, please post pics once you swap out your bezel. I have the green version of this watch and I would love to swap out the current black bezel for something a bit more green.


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm letting the patina process happen naturally with my first bronze diver. I've had this watch about a month now, and I'm seeing only a subtle difference so far.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

customwise, do you live in a coastal or humid area, apparently that helps a lot... 


I love that bracelet by the way! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> customwise, do you live in a coastal or humid area, apparently that helps a lot...
> 
> I love that bracelet by the way!
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks! My bracelet from watch gecko arrived last night and I couldn't wait to swap out the original one.

I live in LA, and it's incredibly dry right now, but I also tend to spend most of my time indoors, so I'm sure that's slowing the patina process down quite a bit.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Santa Cruz









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goofing off on Friday before mealtime..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... watch Unused 1 yr since new : color totally changed in the most even way, I personally never experienced this before - as I heavy use my bronze pieces from the first day ,,, ... vdb2017 Bronze on thyConstantine ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How about patinated old grey titanium for a change.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13498633
> 
> 
> How about patinated old grey titanium for a change.


Need one of these someday too 🤤


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Gruppo on Gunny


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Love this watch! Missed the opportunity to get it at a decent price when it was initially released and still regret it. All I can do is enjoy the pics from fellow WIS now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

That Oris looks great

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This Nethuns looks amazing to this shirt


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The ol' "Hotel Room" pic...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> The ol' "Hotel Room" pic...


At least the ones you can show, right?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ti Patina


----------



## narchibald (Jun 26, 2018)

tekong said:


> old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,
> 
> old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


That watch band is a beast!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

narchibald said:


> That watch band is a beast!


Post #504, 2016... now that's a callback!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

OK, 
I have with me THE most patinated Bronze that I own....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Tonight's Hotel pic!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Hard at it studying today.. exams next week.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

The natural patina is coming along nicely and I'm loving the Stach Straps ostrich leg, the colors and textures look perfect to me.


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

experience

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

More Ti Patina


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh boy...... c'mon !!!!!! Damned Bronze...... I don't want to put you next to a boiled egg....
Man.... it's hard to get some natural patina at 8 degrees Celsius...


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Oh boy...... c'mon !!!!!! Damned Bronze...... I don't want to put you next to a boiled egg....
> Man.... it's hard to get some natural patina at 8 degrees Celsius...


It's coming along... it's the whole 'watched pot never boils' thing. Put it away for a couple weeks and you'll notice the difference.

You could always send it down to me... I'll darken that berry. We'll see how that paperweight responds to some shock, awe, and sea water.

It can't patina any slower than your future Hadal II.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> It's coming along... it's the whole 'watched pot never boils' thing. Put it away for a couple weeks and you'll notice the difference.
> 
> You could always send it down to me... I'll darken that berry. We'll see how that paperweight responds to some shock, awe, and sea water.
> 
> It can't patina any slower than your future Hadal II.


Oh, I've seen the patina that you can add on watches .... hmmmm.. it's tempting but due to the lack of warranty on my Petram, I'll better not send it to you?.
My future Hadal ll......... let me dream G...... don't wake me up.....ssshhhhhhhh


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

The new one is waiting at home for me . Unfortunately I was at work, while it was delivered.

In the meantime I've another picture for you...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> The new one is waiting at home for me . Unfortunately I was at work, while it was delivered.
> 
> In the meantime I've another picture for you...


Bro, drive it like you stole it!!! Get home, strap yourself to the watch and send us some pictures..... and then some more!
?
Trust me I know the feeling of having a watch waiting for you at home while you're away..... it sucks....


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow ... Live it looks much better than on the web pictures... at least for me


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dobra said:


> Trust me I know the feeling of having a watch waiting for you at home while you're away..... it sucks....


Too right,... as I sit here thinking about how much it sucks waiting for Canadian Border Services and Canada Post to get their rumps in gear and get that red carbon fibre dial brass sharkdiver that I bought onto my wrist!!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Wow ... Live it looks much better than on the web pictures... at least for me


Is that a Tudor strap? I'm hoping it's not... Haha been looking for something looking like that.. But ain't paying that for a Tudor 

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nope... it isn't. But sizing it is ab bit tricky and time consuming ... indeed you can get the perfect fit becaus of the buckels adjustment.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Great dial! Really nice patina.....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marlowe55 said:


> Too right,... as I sit here thinking about how much it sucks waiting for Canadian Border Services and Canada Post to get their rumps in gear and get that red carbon fibre dial brass sharkdiver that I bought onto my wrist!!


Ha ha ha..... In January my GAW was seized by the CBSA in the name of her majesty the Queen.... I waited for 5 days to have it in my hands.... I hope her majesty was happy 🤪.
My patina for today...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

so happy with the way this one is ageing.








hopefully the new strap catches up soon. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Ha ha ha..... In January my GAW was seized by the CBSA in the name of her majesty the Queen.... I waited for 5 days to have it in my hands.... I hope her majesty was happy ?.
> My patina for today...


5 days? I routinely wait 2-4 weeks for Australian customs. Plus the 90dollar processing fee, on top of the taxes!!! Man it burns... how can they charge taxes on a used item. It's better I don't start on this topic as I will never stop... as I wait with my sinn sitting in customs...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> 5 days? I routinely wait 2-4 weeks for Australian customs. Plus the 90dollar processing fee, on top of the taxes!!! Man it burns... how can they charge taxes on a used item. It's better I don't start on this topic as I will never stop... as I wait with my sinn sitting in customs...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ben, 
In your case is also her majesty..... i think when she has nothing to do she just hangs around customs.... trying a few items here and there. Takes a lot of time bro.... she's not young anymore .








On attached picture she tried my wife's watch... never got it back


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Hey Ben,
> In your case is also her majesty..... i think when she has nothing to do she just hangs around customs.... trying a few items here and there. Takes a lot of time bro.... she's not young anymore .
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! We need to find her a new hobby. Maybe knitting... leave our [email protected] alone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

It's been a while since my last bronze shot.... 
So I give you guys these 2....
Have a great weekend . Mine it's a 4 days one!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Starting to show some patina


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Keep it shiny.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

New PONTVS Hydra 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Napacountyshooter (Sep 22, 2018)

Shark Diver 42 after some aging solution, love how it came out, and on a coffee stained khaki canvas strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS No.5: Mounted on a Rolled Vietnam Era Military Canvas Strap by Micah Dirksen (VintagerStraps).*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> Wow ... Live it looks much better than on the web pictures... at least for me


Where did you get the Tudor like strap?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Custom made -glowing in the dark


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

crt43 said:


> Where did you get the Tudor like strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


It was the stock strao, that came with the Heroic18. It more was a seatbelt nato with sealed edges... The hardware was so la la... As I remember, there are similar at alibaba...

Normally those springbars are going through the nato... So the watch can't slide in the nato (which also never will happen). I really don't feel good with that... If your knocking the watch at anything and get stuck at it... I guess those spring bars will flip out of the drills...
I used it as an normal nato.

BUT all the adjustments you was able to make was great... A perfect fit was possible


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

garydusa said:


>


That has aged nicely Gaz...I can only hope mine gets there. Au naturale? or assisted?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

PONTVS Hydra blue dial 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Down by the river.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I have and Abyss II, do I need to worry about the lume paint in the bezel if I try a forced patina method?


----------



## dodubb (May 22, 2017)

Love this watch


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

That Morgan is sick


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I have and Abyss II, do I need to worry about the lume paint in the bezel if I try a forced patina method?


Lume on the bezel on my hammerhead is almost gone now, after 8 months of wear and some patina forcing (only boiled egg or vinegar fumes, no nasty chemicals), but I've seen that it holds better on other peoples watches. The big triangle on bezel holds really well though. Interestingly, the lume on the crown was the first to disappear completely.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

A forum favorite 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Looking Sexy-er!


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Maranez Karon brass with moss agate dial









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

IronHide said:


> Maranez Karon brass with moss agate dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that crystal! Looks like you pick one up now for just $239.20 during their Black Friday Sale. Seems like lots 'o watch for not so much cash!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

dumberdrummer said:


> Loving that crystal! Looks like you pick one up now for just $239.20 during their Black Friday Sale. Seems like lots 'o watch for not so much cash!


Thanks! Definitely a great piece for limited investment. I think they have 20% off today. Kinda eyeing the titanium Karon. Also check out PONTVS black friday sales 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

konax said:


> PixlPutterMan said:
> 
> 
> > I have and Abyss II, do I need to worry about the lume paint in the bezel if I try a forced patina method?
> ...


I made sure it was clean of any oils from wearing and put it in a glass container with 2 crush hard boiled eggs and left it overnight. Turned out great.


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

PixlPutterMan said:


> That Morgan is sick


Great value too. One of the more comfortable watches I have. I have the blue dial version with cream hands. It's sweet. Highly recommended, but be aware that it wears a tad small for some. Perfectly fine once you get used to it and adds some character I think.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How about patinated, greying titanium?


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... a sneak peek at Captain Nemo's Wrist Companion ...


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dobra said:


> Looking Sexy-er!


Is that missing a bezel or something? What watch is it?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

ady1989 said:


> Is that missing a bezel or something? What watch is it?


Oh no...... No missing bezel, no bezel at all......Just a 16mm thick plexiglass crystal. Total height of this "Petram" watch is 31mm.


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dobra said:


> Oh no...... No missing bezel, no bezel at all......Just a 16mm thick plexiglass crystal. Total height of this "Petram" watch is 31mm.


That's kind of cool actually. No way I have the wrist size to pull it off but it's different enough in a comical way


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

couple more shots of the steampunkish Vdb Massiv - Unique Build


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I could never post in this thread before because all my bronzos were fresh. Very happy to add this one to my collection!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

An other way to speed up the patina.... all natural.
Bronze on snow......or snow on bronze..... whatever


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Next time you should try vanilla ice cream. Maybe you got the sweet vanilla scent like the aquadibe straps


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank God there is no yellow snow! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Patina snow...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Anxiously awaiting a new one here's a shot of my current bronze...









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rolex 16750 Pepsi








Aquastar Benthos 500








Darwil Super Squale 20 Atmos








Eterna Kontiki








Seiko 6309-7049









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

franco60 said:


> Rolex 16750 Pepsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! All that bronze has developed so much patina, that it's transformed to stainless steel....it's a Christmas metallurgical miracle!


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Have you not heard of *Bronzeless Steel *dumberdrummer?


----------



## SeaBandit (Sep 10, 2015)

what happens when you live on the foothills of a volcano/geothermal vents that constantly emits hydrogen sulphide into our neighbourhood, the watch is starting to show green and purple tints, i didnt increase the saturation on this photo.

the other photo was a week after i got it


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

The aluminum bronze of the Tropik B continues its slow march to a dull yellow/gray. Still unsure how I feel about that and may try cleaning it up at some point.


----------



## milligan (Jul 7, 2017)

Salt water blue


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

milligan said:


> Salt water blue


Is that 1970's or 1971, I know it's not 1972 or 1973. Also is it modified with bronze crown? I have 1972 military and was thinking of modifying but can't find bronze crown.


----------



## milligan (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes the 1970s I had Ridwan the watchmaker make me the crown. It just looked wrong with the stainless steel crown.
I had to widen the inside of the winding crown tube. It was easy.

He makes bronze turtles that are works of art but kind of expensive. His tuna cans are fantastic as well at about half the price.

https://www.facebook.com/1643549499274604/posts/1913224182307133?sfns=1


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

milligan said:


> Yes the 1970s I had Ridwan the watchmaker make me the crown. It just looked wrong with the stainless steel crown.
> I had to widen the inside of the winding crown tube. It was easy.


Hi I was wondering if I could PM you, i would like to chat about A couple of things?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

I just received my Dobra straps.
They are 8 mm thick

I was going for the vintage look. I am really happy with the result.
Thank you again Dobra, if you are reading this.

FYI, it's the brass 45 mm Helson.
The patina is 2 months old.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bob2b said:


> I just received my Dobra straps.
> They are 8 mm thick
> 
> I was going for the vintage look. I am really happy with the result.
> ...


Glad you like it Bob!
Enjoy it....... goes great with your amazing timepiece.
Thank you!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Deep Blue DayNight Bronzo natural seawater patina









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg bronze; CH6 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 45mm.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Pardon the shiny new buckle, it's gonna need some breaking in.


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Three weeks holiday.....Marlborough Sounds for swimming/sea, and Central Otago for sun and dust.....brining that patina right along. Strap from Aaron @ Combat Straps is aging right in line....


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Sea Star 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

nickuk said:


> Three weeks holiday.....Marlborough Sounds for swimming/sea, and Central Otago for sun and dust.....brining that patina right along. Strap from Aaron @ Combat Straps is aging right in line....
> 
> View attachment 13791013
> View attachment 13791015
> ...


This one kills me.. 
Do you have a link for purchasing?
So much with my abstinence...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

crt43 said:


> This one kills me..
> Do you have a link for purchasing?
> So much with my abstinence...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I was going to say the same thing then I saw the ad's page..... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi
It's a one-off. The new COS-Felix (launched later this year I think) in a bronze case, the upcoming release is in SS I think.
Richard and Maria are very open to requests/commissions so maybe an email ? [email protected]
I'm so glad you like it, as the pics don't get many likes and I think it is fantastic. Apart from Felix for work, it is going to be my daily wearer and I will update patina shots as it develops
Nick



Slm643 said:


> I was going to say the same thing then I saw the ad's page.....
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

nickuk said:


> Hi
> It's a one-off. The new COS-Felix (launched later this year I think) in a bronze case, the upcoming release is in SS I think.
> Richard and Maria are very open to requests/commissions so maybe an email ? [email protected]
> I'm so glad you like it, as the pics don't get many likes and I think it is fantastic. Apart from Felix for work, it is going to be my daily wearer and I will update patina shots as it develops
> Nick


I should have been clear they are just out of my budget... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

The more I read about it the more I find that was made for who I am......








These are my jeans.... and my Patinated Hadal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> The more I read about it the more I find that was made for who I am......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone needs to tell you it's freezing where you live... put some clothes on!

Here's mine:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Someone needs to tell you it's freezing where you live... put some clothes on!
> 
> Here's mine:


At this temperature in Quebec we say it's summer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> At this temperature in Quebec we say it's summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess... as long as it only FEELS like -5...

What with your BS Canadian news, Bro?? How's a woman partially eaten by a croc stuck in ice...?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I think I've found a new process to patina those virgin bronze /brass watches. Just hang said watch in gym locker with week old gym clothes... Or just wear the same sweatshirt for 2 weeks without washing it.. and Wallah patinated watch!

You can thank me later... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I think I've found a new process to patina those virgin bronze /brass watches. Just hang said watch in gym locker with week old gym clothes...


Dude... you forgot your virgin watch in the gym locker for almost a week?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> Dude... you forgot your virgin watch in the gym locker for almost a week?


No but being retired, I sometimes throw on the same old comfortable shirt and it might not get washed every day,,, and I think I'm starting to see some patina on my almost month old Zelos Great White... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> I think I've found a new process to patina those virgin bronze /brass watches. Just hang said watch in gym locker with week old gym clothes... Or just wear the same sweatshirt for 2 weeks without washing it.. and Wallah patinated watch!
> 
> You can thank me later...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Bro, please tell me you didn't tried it...... please...... 
Wallah?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Bro, please tell me you didn't tried it...... please......
> Wallah?
> 
> 
> ...


Wallah = poof

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Oouuccchhh... is it that "whoollaa - I swear"? Last time I noticesld it, is about 10 years ago


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's starting!! After about 4 to 5 weeks of ownership in Michigan...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)

nice dial.. bro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

alitaher2009 said:


> nice dial.. bro


I assume you talkin about the one with the awesome glass? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

IM waiting on my first bronze, I bet that my PH will get me a green wrist


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sotelodon said:


> IM waiting on my first bronze, I bet that my PH will get me a green wrist


Cool, be sure to come back with photos!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sotelodon said:


> IM waiting on my first bronze, I bet that my PH will get me a green wrist


most don't have bronze case back


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 45mm.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## EricSkiDude (Jan 27, 2016)

Just a couple of shots of of my Sharkey Diver in Aluminum Bronze.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSkiDude (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

How long have you had that, what was your patina process? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSkiDude (Jan 27, 2016)

I have had this watch for a little over a week. The patina process I used was as follows:

1. Removed watch band and cleaned watch with dish soap and warm water. Rinsed and towel dried.
2. Prepared a sea salt and warm water bath made of 23% Himalayan sea salt brine and dipped the watch head into the brine.
3. Prepared a second lidded container with undiluted household ammonia and placed a small stand inside the container that would elevate the watch out of the ammonia.
4. Removed the watch from the brine solution and placed the watch on the stand inside the container with the ammonia and covered it tightly.
5. Waited 45 minutes, remove the watch from the container and allowed to air dry. Rinsed in warn water and dried with a terry towel to remove most of the remaining copper salts.
6. Repeated steps 2 through 5 a second time.

The watch originally came on a black silicone dive strap which I replaced with a real croc strap I had from another project. (I also have a Bonetto Cinturini black flat vent strap for it for when I snorkel and dive)

Cheers


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

EricSkiDude said:


> Just a couple of shots of of my Sharkey Diver in Aluminum Bronze.


I believe there was a metallurgical analysis posted in another thread that showed those are actually brass.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

EricSkiDude said:


> I have had this watch for a little over a week. The patina process I used was as follows:
> 
> 1. Removed watch band and cleaned watch with dish soap and warm water. Rinsed and towel dried.
> 2. Prepared a sea salt and warm water bath made of 23% Himalayan sea salt brine and dipped the watch head into the brine.
> ...


Thanks I did a similar process but I used filtered water and table salt, the the rest was the same! Thanks for the reply, you have a great watch.! 
Here's my result.. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSkiDude (Jan 27, 2016)

Looking Good!


----------



## EricSkiDude (Jan 27, 2016)

I performed XFR (x-ray fluorescence) analysis on the case and shroud and the results came up inconclusive. The bezel came up closer in composition to yellow brass. Let's just call it yellow mystery metal


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

EricSkiDude said:


> I performed XFR (x-ray fluorescence) analysis on the case and shroud and the results came up inconclusive. The bezel came up closer in composition to yellow brass. Let's just call it yellow mystery metal


for the price, I was not disappointed.


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Will be "cleaning it up" this weekend, and have it ready to show off next week...









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Cleaned it up and put a "real" strap on it









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> Cleaned it up and put a "real" strap on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cleaned it up?????? Bro you only wiped the dust off.......
Nice strap!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Excellent job! I assume you used a old toothbrush? That is Saweet! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Cleaned it up?????? Bro you only wiped the dust off.......
> Nice strap!
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


... hey bro, what can I say... not big on cleaning 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 45mm.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

... ok, so I cleaned it a bit more
Lets call it work in progress...









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> ... ok, so I cleaned it a bit more
> Lets call it work in progress...
> 
> 
> ...


I'd stop here..... it looks awesome!!!!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks! Appreciate the comment.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah, the dark and light areas look quite cool mext together. I'm asking myself, if the bezel is still turning?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`1


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Yeah, the dark and light areas look quite cool mext together. I'm asking myself, if the bezel is still turning?


Nope... not freely anyway, but as long as the crown is turning and the bezel is centered at 12, I have no problem with it.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> Nope... not freely anyway, but as long as the crown is turning and the bezel is centered at 12, I have no problem with it.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Anyway, who uses bezels anymore????
I'd buy a watch with a rotating bezel just because it adds more details to the watch....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Anyway, who uses bezels anymore????
> I'd buy a watch with a rotating bezel just because it adds more details to the watch....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


Engraved bronze bezels are just more nooks and crannies for patina to gather in there


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

marcoscova said:


> Nope... not freely anyway, but as long as the crown is turning and the bezel is centered at 12, I have no problem with it.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Okay, but as you said, that's no problem - pizza and pasta can be done without a turning bezel quite good 

Just was interested because once I had a bronze whose bezel was stuck also, even though it doesn't had as much patina as yours. I read, that for a turning bezel, the saltwalter must be rinsed out regularly...... regularly after ech contact.

... but hey - we're patina makers, not polishing pu**ys - right?... at least we try so


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Anyway, who uses bezels anymore????
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, but smarter


You'd be surprised. I prefer my bezels not to have barnacles under them.

Should just take the crystal off and let the dial rust up a bit. Who TF needs hands anymore?

Little gun oil under that bezel will get it spinning again without messing up the corral reef look.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> You'd be surprised. I prefer my bezels not to have barnacles under them.
> 
> Should just take the crystal off and let the dial rust up a bit. Who TF needs hands anymore?
> 
> Little gun oil under that bezel will get it spinning again without messing up the corral reef look.



When I'll buy THAT Ennebi from you, if you could, I'd like you to make an gun oil treatment for me..... Here in Quebec we only have canola oil and maple syrup
So I'll let you know in 2040..... if you'd be able to let it go..... Witch one????? No clue.... But it'll be one with a rotating bezel.

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

marcoscova said:


> Nope... not freely anyway, but as long as the crown is turning and the bezel is centered at 12, I have no problem with it.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Just take off the strap put the watch head in a vise, just the bezel, then fasten your "weedwacker " to the watch back and start that baby up! You bezel problem will be gone! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> When I'll buy THAT Ennebi from you, if you could, I'd like you to make an gun oil treatment for me..... Here in Quebec we only have canola oil and maple syrup
> So I'll let you know in 2040..... if you'd be able to let it go..... Witch one????? No clue.... But it'll be one with a rotating bezel.
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards












The comma totally made all the difference... thank you.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> The comma totally made all the difference... thank you.



It's the autocorrect bro....








Oh God I love this picture.....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Dobra said:
> 
> 
> > When I'll buy THAT Ennebi from you, if you could, I'd like you to make an gun oil treatment for me..... Here in Quebec we only have canola oil and maple syrup
> ...


And did you notice his new avatar?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> And did you notice his new avatar?





USMC0321 said:


> I wouldn't rat you out, dude. I always kicked all sorts of ass when I used you on Streetfighter:


We gave it to him over on the Chunky Monkey Diver thread

For reference:










Zangief stopped his evil ways, went back to school, got married, and is now a respectable member of the aviation safety community.

And one of the best people on here.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> The comma totally made all the difference... thank you.


Don't think I missed the maple "sirop"



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I missed the version without a comma 

But therefore I've some canadian maple syrup in the refrigerator BIO ofcourse - I guess


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Don't think I missed the maple "sirop"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, that was French ...... Sirop d'érable 
Funny thing..... here in Quebec we speak "franglais"..... meaning a mixture of French and English. I don't realize unless I read what I wrote..... sometimes when I read it scratches my brain.... that's why the edit.
You should see the way we write the technical problems at work....bro, those engineers they must be really smart to understand us ..... most of them they are Quebecers but the others...
Anyway I won't fly with planes that we build....










People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> I missed the version without a comma
> 
> But therefore I've some canadian maple syrup in the refrigerator BIO ofcourse - I guess


Bro, that maple syrup we use it here on pretty much everything...... My Volkswagen runs on Maple Syrup 5W40. Das Auto!
I own 2 VW's /Big fan!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## ScubaNinjaGnome (Dec 30, 2017)

A friend and i have just completed a modding project. We thought it might be of interest. I bought a Vostok Komandirskie, model 861783 and a budget oyster strap. Our intention was to create a rat look watch. It is my watch, but very much a joint effort between myself and my friend John. Who did as much work on the watch as i did. Here are the results, my Russian Rat.
The look was achieved by a few different methods. The case and crown were machine polished to gently remove most of the chrome plating. I also had to use fine abrasives to hand finish parts of the case. The recess around the crown proved especially tricky to remove the chrome. A custom bit of tooling, a sanding tube had to be made. This was used to circular sand/brush the area. While fitting over the threads of the crown to leave them intact. Then the whole case had an Amonia sauna, to patina it to the lovely colour it is now. Small bits of chrome were left in the recesses of the lugs. So i masked the case up and exposed just these areas. Which were then subjected to an egg sauna. This by a stroke of luck created the nice marbling effects on the case. Which I think adds to the natural look of the patina and I think gives it real character.
The strap had a bit of heavy duty abuse to achieve the look it has now. The strap was first distressed using several methods. These included wire brushing using a cordless drill. Dropping and scraping it on the floor and hitting it against the corner of a vice. Then we pickled the strap in hydrochloric acid to remove the passivated outer layer. Next the strap was submerged in ferric chloride to distress it further. The last stage for the strap was heat staining. This was achieved by using a blow torch. It burned off the ferric chloride and coloured the metal in one process. Then everything was cleaned and reassembled.
We are very happy with the results. It's a very unique looking piece. Was fun to do and cost in total only £45.00.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Beautiful! Was this a one time thing or something you do frequently? Again that's a beauty! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScubaNinjaGnome (Dec 30, 2017)

Cheers! Glad you like it. Both my friend and i are interested in modding. Both just 'having a go' really. I have a Helson Shark Diver i have forced the patina on. I also have a couple of modded Vostok Amphibias. As far as the Rat look. This is my first one.
My friend John actually did one before this. Which i loved. So i wanted to find a watch to make my own Ratty.
His was a donor watch he made use of. He bought an Accurist online that matched his grandfather's. He needed a link from the bracelet to make his grandfather's fit. The donor still had enough links and still fit. So he decided to have a go at the rat look. We were both really impressed by it so we went and made this one.
The beauty of using a Komandirskie is they are nice and cheap but still cool. Plus i really like this dial. Looks like a field watch that has been through a battle or two!
I want to do another one now lol!


----------



## Johnny_X (Jun 23, 2018)

ScubaNinjaGnome said:


> His was a donor watch he made use of. He bought an Accurist online that matched his grandfather's.


This was a learning process. I couldn't do it to the original watch (as much as its nothing special as a watch) it was my grandfather's so had to stay original. The spare I bought for £9 to take a link from however was fair game...


----------



## ScubaNinjaGnome (Dec 30, 2017)

Some more pictures with a few close ups showing the details a bit more.


----------



## Johnny_X (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

marcoscova said:


> Will be "cleaning it up" this weekend, and have it ready to show off next week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? ... there are some members of the Bronzo club that would kill for that look! That's gnarly dude!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Patina..... Oh I missed this Kav....









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Why? ... there are some members of the Bronzo club that would kill for that look! That's gnarly dude!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Personally, I'd kill anyone that did that to my watch... but that's the great thing about this hobby. One mans junk is another's treasure

Carry on till' you reach your desired effect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Patina..... Oh I missed this Kav....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll know it's a big call... but this could be my fav. The blue accents in the dial, the beautiful bronze, the details in the bezel (not many kavs have) the crown is bananas! and the strap is perfect.

I'm glad it's back in your watch box mate. It was sad seeing it for sale.

(Edit removed one comma, still makes no sense)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I'll know it's a big call... but this could be my fav. The blue accents in the dial, the beautiful bronze, the details in the bezel (not many kavs have) the crown is bananas! and the strap is perfect.
> 
> I'm glad it's back in your watch box mate. It was sad seeing it for sale.
> 
> (Edit removed one comma, still makes no sense)


Thanks a lot Ben,
You don't know how happy I am....Yup the quantity of details that this one has....it's crazy .
To be honest I don't know witch one I prefer.... the Acanthurus or the Hadal...well, i guess I love them both.
Many thanks to our great friend Graham for doing this possible....









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Had another dip in the harbour.....patina coming along


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

bit more.....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> I'll know it's a big call... but this could be my fav. The blue accents in the dial, the beautiful bronze, the details in the bezel (not many kavs have) the crown is bananas! and the strap is perfect.
> 
> I'm glad it's back in your watch box mate. It was sad seeing it for sale.
> 
> (Edit removed one comma, still makes no sense)


I know.. I put a lot of thought into sending him that specific one: it's rated for dives, but also has Kav's aeronautical themes, like the bezel and dial layout/hands. It has spring bars... a rarity on a Kav, but perfect for a strap maker to show off his creations with ease.

It's also bigger than a Kardashian's ass (yes, even Rob's), which is perfect for his huge wrist.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I know.. I put a lot of thought into sending him that specific one: it's rated for dives, but also has Kav's aeronautical themes, like the bezel and dial layout/hands. It has spring bars... a rarity on a Kav, but perfect for a strap maker to show off his creations with ease.
> 
> It's also bigger than a Kardashian's ass (yes, even Rob's), which is perfect for his huge wrist.


You forgot to state: is Unique, only one made.....28mm strap (don't think is too common at Kav).... and so and so..... I have to keep it modest....









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> You forgot to state: is Unique, only one made.....28mm strap (don't think is too common at Kav).... and so and so..... I have to keep it modest....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that stacking like that won't breed you a new baby kav...

 have a great weekend bronze heads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> You know that stacking like that won't breed you a new baby kav...
> 
> have a great weekend bronze heads!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In nine months I'll have a baby Kav....
Have a great weekend guys!

Hey Ben, I was thinking of you today when I saw this..... and wondered, what will Ben do in my place?????









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> In nine months I'll have a baby Kav....
> Have a great weekend guys!
> 
> Hey Ben, I was thinking of you today when I saw this..... and wondered, what will Ben do in my place?????
> ...


Simple. Ben, being an intelligent adult male would just move to where it's warmer.

"Ben, would you like to go and visit Robert?... btw, it's so cold, you might lose a testicle..."

Ben: "no, thank you..."

And scene.

I was looking at this and thinking of you... 









Oh bummer... it might rain.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I spent 6 weeks in your beautiful country snowboarding. I love the cold. (Provided it’s not windy/raining) when it’s cold you can always put more clothes on. But when it’s 40 degrees, and one day last week it was still 38degrees at 5pm. There are only so many clothes you can take off. Before the police are called...

Have a good one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

... some serious patina is turning out


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Chuck Hollis (Jan 21, 2019)

Steinhart Triton Last Edition with Corrigia strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Chuck Hollis said:


> Steinhart Triton Last Edition with Corrigia strap.


That is SWEET , stock bezel?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just finished Halftime "entertainment" I was bored.. 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Natural patina against our first snowfall of the year.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Patinated Titanium!!


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helson SD45









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

my first stab at patina


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Natural Patina









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

The natural patina shows nicely against the snow,... and more snow,...and more @##$%@&&$## snow.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey Marlowe..... stop complaining... look what is waiting for me this week...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

That weather is well worth waiting for!! 
Ok, no more complaints. It's just pretty seldom that we get any snow much less this amount out here on the Island.
So in keeping with the weather, a bit more snow diving, this time with the Big Fella,... a bit of Quebec in British Columbia.
A ta sante
Mark


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> my first stab at patina
> 
> View attachment 13881359


That turquoise color is great!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

After a couple dunks in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Couple dunks in a less pleasant gulf


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Couple dunks in a less pleasant gulf


That unpleasant water has had a most pleasant effect on your watch. Still one of my favs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

booty shot


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Starting to get that real "lived in" look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

This is my first entry level luxury watch. Not too well loved by many.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Winter update on the Deep Blue Bronze Diver. She's managed a few dunks in the ocean, despite the winter temps.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry, double post


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

It's been a difficult week for New Zealand, but the late summer is holding fast, so I took the COS-Felix Bronze for a swim.....patina coming along nicely


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

CW Bronze + Indian Ocean = Green!!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

probably my favorite watch. definitely my favorite watch case. fonderia navale veneto by pontvs


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

The old Vanguard on orange canvas trick.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Starting up, no egg breakfast for this baby, she's gonna be aux naturale.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Daily wear is bringing in a bit of a colour change.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

IronHide said:


> Winter update on the Deep Blue Bronze Diver. She's managed a few dunks in the ocean, despite the winter temps.
> 
> View attachment 13950183
> 
> View attachment 13950185


Love that Patina.. it's like an old sunken ship


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Gruppo Gamma


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Still working hard on the patina...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

I think I have enough patina on my Zelos Mako to post on this thread now...


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

LowIQ said:


> Still working hard on the patina...
> 
> View attachment 14054365


Beautiful!!! I have same watch and not seen one yet with patina that nice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Work in progress after day 11.


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Browning up nicely with daily wear.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Which model is this?



PAMster said:


> View attachment 14082889


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Craustin1 said:


> Which model is this?


Looks like the Rawai 45 brass. Nice piece OP and really well done patina!

https://www.maranez.com/watches.php#!/Rawai-45-brass/c/23046054/offset=0&sort=normal

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, I think this one may be a Frankenstein, as the lugs are different than the Rawai, and the bezel is flat, not rounded also.



IronHide said:


> Looks like the Rawai 45 brass. Nice piece OP and really well done patina!
> 
> https://www.maranez.com/watches.php#!/Rawai-45-brass/c/23046054/offset=0&sort=normal
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Craustin1 said:


> Thanks, I think this one may be a Frankenstein, as the lugs are different than the Rawai, and the bezel is flat, not rounded also.


Yeah, I see the same now that you mention it, good catch! Extra bevel on the lugs of the one posted here.

Looks damn good tho 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Craustin1 said:


> Thanks, I think this one may be a Frankenstein, as the lugs are different than the Rawai, and the bezel is flat, not rounded also.


Your post inspired me to purchase a Rawai. Can't post it here just yet -- too pristine for this thread 

So, instead here are some latent #macromonday shots of my PONTVS Hydra









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

All natural patina...... boiled eggs are natural, right???
I give you my Pontvs...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fonderia Navale





















































(...too many pictures, I know..:roll
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That one sorts the men’s wrists from the boys that’s for sure!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *Fonderia Navale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have the same coming to me soon.... EXCITED!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GG









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Batial









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick11743 (Dec 26, 2018)

What model is this?


----------



## gunnerjohn (Jul 26, 2009)

My new Invicta showing some patina as I start its process. Needs a different strap, but that's coming









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Rick11743 said:


> What model is this?


Borealis Batial Bronze

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick11743 (Dec 26, 2018)

Thx, great looking watch


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

gunnerjohn said:


> My new Invicta showing some patina as I start its process. Needs a different strap, but that's coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty, what strap do you have coming?
Good job on the patina too!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnerjohn (Jul 26, 2009)

Slm643 said:


> That's a beauty, what strap do you have coming?
> Good job on the patina too!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I have a dark navy Zulu strap and a Borealis navy blue rubber strap on the way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I have found the ammonia bottle.... couldn't resist....
Sorry for the amount of pictures.... couldn't resist either...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Dobra said:


> I have found the ammonia bottle.... couldn't resist....
> Sorry for the amount of pictures.... couldn't resist either...
> 
> 
> ...


Love it, looks awesome!!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

IronHide said:


> Love it, looks awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HEROIC 18*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ARMIDA A1 BRONZE45


































*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma N-19A 


























*


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Humid and hazy Polish evening and crap iPhone camera contributing their special je ne sais quoi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchporn .......... no straps allowed...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bit of green kicking in.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting to form a bit - PONTVS Fonderia Navale Stella on OEM leather









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Savi92 (May 27, 2019)

Not a Bronze diver but a brass diver from Boldr Microbrand haven't seen many on this thread, any particular reason why?

Its my first patina watch ever, so far so good.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Savi92 said:


> Not a Bronze diver but a brass diver from Boldr Microbrand haven't seen many on this thread, any particular reason why?
> 
> Its my first patina watch ever, so far so good.
> View attachment 14184507


Not sure, but I will tell you that's a very nice one! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

My 2 brass:

Boldr Voyager I've owned for almost a year, not worn much:















And Benny Blue I've owned for about 6 months and worn last 3 weeks straight:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Stella progress - Memorial Day weekend beach trips!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Savi92 (May 27, 2019)

Slm643 said:


> Not sure, but I will tell you that's a very nice one!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot, i'm thinking about carrying out some force patina on it just to make it look more rugged.

Chose the watch cause of it reminded me of the Oris Brashear Bronze piece and the sandwich dial looks so unique.

Plus it was within my budget


----------



## Savi92 (May 27, 2019)

Fossilbones said:


> My 2 brass:
> 
> Boldr Voyager I've owned for almost a year, not worn much:
> 
> ...


Finally another boldr, any particular reason why you haven't worn it much?


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Savi92 said:


> Finally another boldr, any particular reason why you haven't worn it much?


I have too many watches, so it's a long time in rotation.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Savi92 said:


> Thanks a lot, i'm thinking about carrying out some force patina on it just to make it look more rugged.
> 
> Chose the watch cause of it reminded me of the Oris Brashear Bronze piece and the sandwich dial looks so unique.
> 
> Plus it was within my budget


If you are planning to use it in the water just be careful with "forced patina" as some methods can mess with the gaskets, lowering the water resistance, I would be more inclined to let nature take its course. Especially if you can't just order a new replacement right away. It is a very good looking watch.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Savi92 (May 27, 2019)

Slm643 said:


> If you are planning to use it in the water just be careful with "forced patina" as some methods can mess with the gaskets, lowering the water resistance, I would be more inclined to let nature take its course. Especially if you can't just order a new replacement right away. It is a very good looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I'll take that into consideration, although the method I had in mind would be vinegar fuming...can that mess the gaskets too?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I did that method, and the bleach method too both fumed. But I do not submerge that, or any watch I own beyond my G-Shock. Just my style. But I only paid 120.00 usd. For that watch. As far as the gaskets are concerned, I'm a noob. Sorry. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Savi92 said:


> I'll take that into consideration, although the method I had in mind would be vinegar fuming...can that mess the gaskets too?


FWIW, I have forced patina on a number of dive watches without any noticeable impact to the crown gaskets or overall water resistance. The oldest in my collection is going on 3 years post ammonia and vinegar fuming and still functions without issue while swimming/snorkeling.

Of course, you have to be careful the screw down crown is clean and seated properly before you begin the process.

The biggest issues can be with crown and bezel operation, after forcing patina.

I always ensure the fuming has dried completely before I unscrew the crown, but will immediately operate the bezel (while still wet) to ensure it doesn't fuse to the case.

Actually, it's best to actuate the bezel every now and then during the process to ensure proper operation.

Most of all, have fun with the process! Best to start on a piece that qualifies as cheap-o to your wallet 

PS - not saying these corrosive solutions can't affect the WR of your watch. Just speaking from personal experience that if you are careful, then you should be OK in most cases!!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

All natural Patina formed after a few weeks constant wear.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Since just before last Thanksgiving.. No salty sea air here in Michigan, I have to give it a rub down before I shower...









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Since just before last Thanksgiving.. No salty sea air here in Michigan, I have to give it a rub down before I shower...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bracelet looks awesome at your watch.  Maybe you show up some wristshot by time?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> That bracelet looks awesome at your watch.  Maybe you show up some wristshot by time?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Ya know what, it came on that "tropic rubber" that's black so I went with it!
And of course I'm wearing my 35th anniversary G-Shock today and I'm not home I'll see what I can do though!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Ya know what, it came on that "tropic rubber" that's black so I went with it!
> And of course I'm wearing my 35th anniversary G-Shock today and I'm not home I'll see what I can do though!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


 Don't hurry, I'm not running away 
35th anniversary... Is it your birthday too?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> Don't hurry, I'm not running away
> 35th anniversary... Is it your birthday too?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Nope, I'm just wearing this.. right now..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> Don't hurry, I'm not running away
> 35th anniversary... Is it your birthday too?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Okay here is the bracelet on wrist but I need to adjust the size of it because it is loose right now..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Loving my Oris 65 Bico and the Revolution X Honey. The natural patina is looking great!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

poptop said:


> Loving my Oris 65 Bico and the Revolution X Honey. The natural patina is looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful can you give me (us) the details of the bracelet I would love to find one for my Zelos Great White! Bronze.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> Beautiful can you give me (us) the details of the bracelet I would love to find one for my Zelos Great White! Bronze.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It came with the Oris Bico. It has a 20mm lug width. Revolution X had them on their website for $200, but I believe they are sold out.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

My Mako is getting some decent color, the warm weather is helping I think.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14214615


That's probably my favorite Panerai, what's the ref?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, it’s a 671.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Strap change to a Nato, after the yard work and heading for a cold one!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Rocking my Nethuns skull watch today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Not much patina yet but:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HERSKO (Apr 10, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


>


What in the world is that.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Taking in a sunny winter's afternoon.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Taking in a sunny winter's afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful photo. Colour of your skin is complementary with the patinated bronze. Blue bracelet is strong contrast compered to brown colour. Lite blue lume connects strap and brown. Complete harmony. Will save the photo although I am preatty indifferent to Nethuns (dont like straight lugs)

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And we're back a week!! Again!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14271959


----------



## HERSKO (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NonVirgin "Bronze" at the pool...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Slightly murky bronze by the settee!! Sorry no pool!!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Natural seawater patina progress - Bell & Ross Bronzo Diver









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

IronHide said:


> Natural seawater patina progress - Bell & Ross Bronzo Diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you were going to brush it with a soft bristle toothbrush? Very nice watch by the way!
I did brush mine but I used a table salt/tap water solution to do mine. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## HERSKO (Apr 10, 2012)

IronHide said:


> Natural seawater patina progress - Bell & Ross Bronzo Diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Slm643 said:


> Just wondering if you were going to brush it with a soft bristle toothbrush? Very nice watch by the way!
> I did brush mine but I used a table salt/tap water solution to do mine.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I didn't want to force patina on this piece - just lots of beach trips, even throughout the winter, to build it up. I typically don't rinse it off until I go to wear it for the day 

Have others in the collection I've tried forcing but never used your method - any pics? Would love to see the result

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

HERSKO said:


> Very nice!


Thanks much!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

IronHide said:


> Natural seawater patina progress - Bell & Ross Bronzo Diver


These bronzo B&Rs are such a rare sight. Yours has aged beautifully.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

IronHide said:


> Thanks man! I didn't want to force patina on this piece - just lots of beach trips, even throughout the winter, to build it up. I typically don't rinse it off until I go to wear it for the day
> 
> Have others in the collection I've tried forcing but never used your method - any pics? Would love to see the result
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


My watch is a affordable, but I used a combo of methods, 1. Eggs and vinegar. 2. Liver of sulfur. 3. Salt water dip, then ammonia vapor, I thought I used bleach vapor at one point but not with the ammonia!
Again this is a very affordable.  But it's been good to experiment with and a pretty good looking and working watch! Again you have a really nice watch in that B&R. 




















Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Slm643 said:


> My watch is a affordable, but I used a combo of methods, 1. Eggs and vinegar. 2. Liver of sulfur. 3. Salt water dip, then ammonia vapor, I thought I used bleach vapor at one point but not with the ammonia!
> Again this is a very affordable.  But it's been good to experiment with and a pretty good looking and working watch! Again you have a really nice watch in that B&R.
> View attachment 14277749
> View attachment 14277759
> ...


Ah yes, I've seen it here -- looks great man! Nothing wrong w practicing on a piece like that. I did the same w an Armida A8. Makes sense given the very nature of what we're doing and the relative cost of some pieces. I'm working my way up to a PAM Bronzo and feel comfortable I can get the look I want w/o fear of damaging the case

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this friggin' thing, it's a monster!! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

IronHide said:


> I love this friggin' thing, it's a monster!!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!
All other divers are afraid of it..... they say King Hadal could go deeper than the deepest deep and resurface wearing a smile on it's dial.....
Could that be a legend???? Only Poseidon knows if it's true....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Thanks bro!
> All other divers are afraid of it..... they say King Hadal could go deeper than the deepest deep and resurface wearing a smile on it's dial.....
> Could that be a legend???? Only Poseidon knows if it's true....
> 
> ...


...or James Cameron? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Nah, that tin Rolex could only dive 11000 meters.... I'm talking about "Deep" league brother 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Nah, that tin Rolex could only dive 11000 meters.... I'm talking about "Deep" league brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it actually have a real WR rating? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

IronHide said:


> Does it actually have a real WR rating?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Is Canada the greatest Hockey team???









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Is Canada the greatest Hockey team???
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Can't go as deep as yours bro, but the last owner did an epic patina job on it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Can't go as deep as yours bro, but the last owner did an epic patina job on it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, he's famous for his Patina Style! G should start a TV show called "Pimp my Watch"
Congrats for your new Trigger Ben, I know how much you wanted it.... It's a great fish!
How did your lady took the news????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Is Canada the greatest Hockey team???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's like, 40147.48 feet / 12236.95 meters!? Basically past the deepest point of the ocean and into the earth's core! 

Even more cool

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> I know, he's famous for his Patina Style! G should start a TV show called "Pimp my Watch"
> Congrats for your new Trigger Ben, I know how much you wanted it.... It's a great fish!
> How did your lady took the news????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! She's cool. She knows how much I wanted it. I will just play it cool for a while though. No more purchases... also the Aussie dollar is killing me. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks bro!
> All other divers are afraid of it..... they say King Hadal could go deeper than the deepest deep and resurface wearing a smile on it's dial.....
> Could that be a legend???? Only Poseidon knows if it's true....
> 
> ...


Again... Hate to tell you, brother. Hadal really didn't run the show around here... oh sure, the Kavs listened to him and there were some close matches; but there was a grumble in the watch safe... kind of a low German hum. All the watches were afraid.

For they knew, there was a 12000M monstrosity that was never going anywhere... ever... (cause Who T F would pay 10k for it...?).

This Sapphire topped monolith with a 28mm DOBRA strap and a turning bezel (cause you need to know your dive time at 1200bar) sits watching over all ... Like a majestic microwave oven of the deep.










(And yes... it's patinated titanium)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Again... Hate to tell you, brother. Hadal really didn't run the show around here... oh sure, the Kavs listened to him and there were some close matches; but there was a grumble in the watch safe... kind of a low German hum. All the watches were afraid.
> 
> For they knew, there was a 12000M monstrosity that was never going anywhere... ever... (cause Who T F would pay 10k for it...?).
> 
> ...


I could get used wearing it.... Let me ask my wife....

Oh, she said NO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Patina 








Patina 








Patina








Aaaand Patina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Patina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow oh WOW! Can we get more info on these? I really like the California dial version!!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

basso4735 said:


>


Coming along nicely!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

IronHide said:


> Oh wow oh WOW! Can we get more info on these? I really like the California dial version!!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Guy name is Piotr, owner of Thunder watches, a Polish guy that lives now in US.
He makes his watches using bronze and I saw a few in aluminum. If you want you could check Militarewatch watch for all details, he's an AD for Thunder watches... they had a few, only one left...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ another one is about to go up for sale


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This guy has seen a lot of water. It's really developed a nice deep patina. I can't decide weather I want to keep the green or not... might take a tooth brush to it and buff it up a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nah!! Green wrists prove you are a bronze lover!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14281105
> 
> 
> Nah!! Green wrists prove you are a bronze lover!!


Wow. That one greened up quickly. Looking good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Guy name is Piotr, owner of Thunder watches, a Polish guy that lives now in US.
> He makes his watches using bronze and I saw a few in aluminum. If you want you could check Militarewatch watch for all details, he's an AD for Thunder watches... they had a few, only one left...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, checking the site now 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Couldn't leave this Maranez Rawai well enough alone 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HERSKO (Apr 10, 2012)

IronHide said:


> Couldn't leave this Maranez Rawai well enough alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

What method did you use?


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

HERSKO said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What method did you use?


Thanks man!

Did this one a bit different than the others. Started with a base of "brass black" (a commercial product) solution. Multiple coats to darken the case completely.

Then I backed it out with Noxon 9 cleaner and a polishing cloth.

Green added via seawater vapor bath for only a few hours. Didn't want this one to go too green, more so just dark.

Let me know if you'd like more details









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HERSKO (Apr 10, 2012)

IronHide said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Did this one a bit different than the others. Started with a base of "brass black" (a commercial product) solution. Multiple coats to darken the case completely.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!

You got a really unique "grunge" look going.


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

I didn't think I'd be able to post in this thread so quickly, since I JUST received the watch a few days ago, but apparently a few saltwater dunks did the trick. It went from a SUPER shiny rose gold to this almost overnight:


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

5 weeks on the wrist, 3 hours of midwest sea spray (salt water in a spray bottle) in full sun 90 + degrees















Tried this with my Steinhart and Zelos last year and didn't work, actually messed up the patina on Zelos and had to start over. Now I know you need that extreme heat from the direct sunlight with summer humidity. I spent 21 years in the Navy having to constantly "shine the brass" (and bronze) on the ships, now I wish I had a bronze or brass watch to see what it would have looked like if I had it on deck in the real sea spray for al those years. Same with birding, I traveled the world always wondering about what type of bird I was seeing and it wasn't until a year after I retired that I started reporting my bird sightings to Cornell Lab of Ornithology as a hobby still never figuring out all the other birds I had seen in my travels.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Coming along nicely, I think, wonder what a few weeks at the Atlanik coast will do this summer...


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Loving the way this Rawai continues to progress. Today's beach trip 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Went swimming in the lake but nothing much happened,


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Tried some forced patina on the Mako:


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

basso4735 said:


> Tried some forced patina on the Mako:
> View attachment 14289403
> View attachment 14289405


Looks great, like the natural dispersion of verdigris! What process did you use?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

IronHide said:


> Looks great, like the natural dispersion of verdigris! What process did you use?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks! My first time trying this, just used white vinegar and salt in a Tupperware. Just a quick dunk then put it on a small cup to suspend over the liquid and sealed it up. Left overnight, then rinsed with warm water. Most of the green washed away but stayed in the crevices.

Oh and I took off all the old patina with lemon juice first.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

basso4735 said:


> Thanks! My first time trying this, just used white vinegar and salt in a Tupperware. Just a quick dunk then put it on a small cup to suspend over the liquid and sealed it up. Left overnight, then rinsed with warm water. Most of the green washed away but stayed in the crevices.
> 
> Oh and I took off all the old patina with lemon juice first.


Well done for your first run w that method! I find experimentation is the fun part  Keep us posted!!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This strap is made for this watch... period!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Just returned from the pools. Enjoy your day!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HERSKO (Apr 10, 2012)

Red PeeKay said:


> This strap is made for this watch... period!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a bronze nato?


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Red PeeKay said:


> This strap is made for this watch... period!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disagree, here the way to go.....;-)









Am thinking about yours (strap) since a while....nice pics..! And very nice patina...!

Sometimes it bothers me that the bronze of the Erica straps is different to the Steinhart...

#1501

I do believe it does come from here

https://erikasoriginals.com/


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, an Erikas just like this one.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

Black Bay Bronze Patina


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Great colours... still wondering if a black Erikas with red stripe would suit better...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

7 weeks on the wrist:









3 more weeks (hopefully) until I start on new bronze coming in.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pocakka (Jul 28, 2019)

My first bronze watch


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

pocakka said:


> My first bronze watch
> 
> View attachment 14344303
> 
> View attachment 14344307


TIL about the Pro Dive 3000 Abyssus. Love it, thx for sharing!! 

https://www.visconti.it/uk/watch-collection/pro-dive-3000-abyssus.asp

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pocakka (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes, my version is the full bronze case with "W108-02-132-1408" ref number.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice, it's a really unique piece! What are your patina plans - natural or forced?

I just ordered one of these Vancouver Crossfire bronze with Damascus Steel dial - photo from their website. Not yet in hand...









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Chatts (Apr 16, 2019)

My first bronze watch. Only 2 weeks old and the patina is already looking good. Have just gone on holiday to a location with high humidity and it has really sped things along. The buckle has even developed this rainbow patina in the last day or so, not sure how, maybe salt air or proximity to the pool?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This ones seen a lot of salt water.



















Ageing like a fine wine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> This ones seen a lot of salt water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still one of my favourites....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Still one of my favourites....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My one too


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14351485


Aha, finally! I remember seeing the case back of a bronze Schofield a while back and thinking it was incredible but for the life of me couldn't remember the name. I thought it started with a B because I remembered the B on the dial and google searching "bronze dive watch intricate caseback" only got me as far as Boldr but I knew those weren't the ones. Turns out it was the Bronze Beater - you've solved my mystery!

Oh, and nice watch! :-d


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Hanging out on the Columbia River in beautiful BC.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

What a week by the sea does to a brass and a bronze watch (both were cleaned and rebrushed from any old patina, I went snorkeling with Helson almost daily, the San Martin was mostly just worn outside and submerged maybe a few times):


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Batial









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Some mild patina, brass really takes time.


----------



## billinboca (Mar 10, 2008)

pocakka said:


> My first bronze watch
> 
> View attachment 14344303
> 
> View attachment 14344307


What does the 2nd stem do?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## deanan (May 5, 2013)

That is a bezel lock mechanism, not a stem per se!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My new Bangla finally arrived yesterday.
Took a couple of pictures and started the patina process today.
I've tried with liver of sulphur gel in different solutions but it hasn't worked (probably the one i got on ebay wasn't the real deal), so i switched back to white vinegar and salt. The goal is to have a dark patina to have a nice contrast with the brass dial, lets see how it turns out.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 45mm.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Vilhelm Talos Blue


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Red PeeKay said:


> Hanging out on the Columbia River in beautiful BC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now these are BEAUTIFUL!! I love Tuna's


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Starting to show a bit character.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Here it is the patina results after 2 more rounds in ammonia, vinegar and salt solution.
Love the green and blue spots that came up.


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Oris Bico compared to my Oris "Honey" with newly recieved Bico bracelet from Revolution. Thought members would like a comparison shot.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Ancon Sea Shadow









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Deep Blue DayNight Bronzo after some Caribbean exposure









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hammerhead









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> View attachment 14418315
> 
> View attachment 14418317


I was thinking (for a few seconds) about giving up on watches altogether until I saw this dial/lume, nice patina also.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Kalmar 2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Slowly coming along.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

After a week of use, been to the ocean 5 6 times. Not bad for the moment.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks to this forum, I learned of Vancouver Watch Co and this Cobra Bronzo with Damascus steel dial. Personal opinion: there's far too little damascus out there in the watch world, as it's really quite beautiful.

Here it is (on aftermarket NATO) after a few beach trips, which are sadly coming to an abrupt end in New England, at least in any comfortable way 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhudrei (Feb 2, 2010)

H20 Orca Dress with the MOP dial and turbine bezel.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some stunning deep patina on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

After some ammonia, salt water, vinegar, and general use and neglect...


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Recs for decent 22mm canvas straps? Barton’s are too thin.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

basso4735 said:


> Recs for decent 22mm canvas straps? Barton's are too thin.


Dan over at Red Rock Straps makes a really nice canvas strap, however they don't come cheap.

You can however customise your strap.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/RedRockStraps

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Patina runs naturally....









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

More exposure, PONTVS Fonderia Navale Stella









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Forced, with salt water bath, and suspension in ammonia atmosphere, about 30 min:









Not sure if I didn't go far enough or if I just don't like this effect. Will give it another shot tomorrow.

Failing that, may check out the egg method, LoS, or just abandon forced patina altogether and let it age naturally.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

mconlonx said:


> Forced, with salt water bath, and suspension in ammonia atmosphere, about 30 min:
> 
> View attachment 14466035
> 
> ...


I dig it! Try a few more rounds and then maybe clean up some of the flat areas. You'll get there!! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking a bit grubby at the moment.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Um, does that bezel still turn???



Red PeeKay said:


> Looking a bit grubby at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> Um, does that bezel still turn???


with channel locks


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Nessi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

More patina. I like where it's at, now. Total of about 2hrs over 3 different sessions of quick salt water dunk and then ammonia atmosphere.


----------



## Solar Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2015)

Can I play even though I've got brass?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze
About 20 days its going there.
Only been to the ocean, nothing forced.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Starting to layer in...


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

A few days at the beach and it's starting, slowly but surely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Took the maranez into salt water and the bezel has seized. Any ideas on how to loosen it please?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

knightRider said:


> Took the maranez into salt water and the bezel has seized. Any ideas on how to loosen it please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there, watch looks good, patina coming along nicely!

Had the bezel freeze on a few of my bronze/brass watches.

Two methods I've used successful, your mileage may vary:
1. Commerical lubricant like PB Blaster. Find something that is very thin in viscosity and safe for the metal (most are). Spray it between bezel and case, repeat and be patient. Keep working the bezel loose w your hands

2. Less preferred method: ever so slightly heat the case. NOTE: this can adversely impact movement/timing so be very careful and go slowly. 
I've successfully used a hair dryer, slowly heating the case. For something really stubborn, I've placed the watch case on top (outside) of a small metal convection oven, with the watch in top of a ceramic bowl, so only the ambient outside air is heated and the watch itself isn't touching the hot metal.

Go slow. In many cases, ocean trips get grains of sand stuck in the ratcheting mechanism, so start with the lubricant.

Good luck and keep us posted!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

IronHide said:


> Hey there, watch looks good, patina coming along nicely!
> 
> Had the bezel freeze on a few of my bronze/brass watches.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

IronHide said:


> heat the case.


or just put it in warm/hot water and work the bezel


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Here's one for you guys....

My wonderful diver, is made out of bronze... Same thing with my buckle, i love them because..... 
They turn into green and blue and dark brown,
The bezel , the case.... hell, even the Crown 
They all use this bronze on boats and marinas because without Bronze you can't have patina.
You might ask yourself if there is a catch...... A watch with no bronze, it's only a watch....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

konax said:


> or just put it in warm/hot water and work the bezel


This is the best approach. Water will loosen whatever salts gummed up the works.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Growing well, not even a month


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

double post.


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

Finally got my hands on a brass Heimdallr tuna can.

View attachment 14489743


A couple of light salt water baths. It's getting dark.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

SeizeTheMeans said:


> Finally got my hands on a brass Heimdallr tuna can.
> 
> View attachment 14489743
> 
> ...


Soon brother...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Starting to develop....

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

After a month, not bad eh?


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

This has a very even patina. Almost like paint.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Had previously forced patina. Then had second thoughts and cleaned it up, back to shiny... then thought about it again, so...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helson Shark Diver 45









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

About 2 days sealed with 2 eggs


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

In love with it...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Any bacon with that??



arkolykos said:


> About 2 days sealed with 2 eggs


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

PONTVS Fonderia Navale Gondor. Letting this one happen naturally.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Any bacon with that??


Haha next time maybe..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Nevermor (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Nevermor (Oct 19, 2019)

View attachment IMG20191004183939.jpg

View attachment IMG20190926150321.jpg

View attachment IMG20191004183912.jpg








View attachment IMG20191004182931.jpg


----------



## Nevermor (Oct 19, 2019)

View attachment 14562299

View attachment 14562305

View attachment 14562309

View attachment 14562313

View attachment 14562319


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Stunning greyish patina...









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

After forced salt water immersion patina therapy!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Working on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your Kaventsmann crying????? I see a tear...
Don't think he likes the Australian heat.... 
Send it over for some snow treatment. He has family here...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Xrjinga (Nov 26, 2019)

Here you go!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Helson portcullis


----------



## CaptTed (May 20, 2017)

Cool thread. Love how these watches age.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Lot's time swimming laps in the public pool has mellowed the color for sure!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Natural habitat!









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

B&R Bronze diver on sharkskin, natural seawater patina









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

IronHide said:


> B&R Bronze diver on sharkskin, natural seawater patina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the crown unscrewed in this picture? Does it have a rubber surface or is it something like dlc?

Real cool watch by the way


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Goblin77 said:


> Is the crown unscrewed in this picture? Does it have a rubber surface or is it something like dlc?
> 
> Real cool watch by the way


Thanks man! The crown is unscrewed in the photo, and it does have a black rubber surround.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Alright so story goes like this: Got shiny new watch, forced patina, had second thoughts, cleaned it up, remembered why I forced patina to begin with, and did it again. Salt water bath / ammonia atmosphere tek.

It originally came out dark all over with green verdigris in spots, which was exactly the effect I wanted. Since then, about 4 months, in regular rotation, so maybe 2-3 days wear/week?, it's actually de-patinized, to interesting effect. The dark has mellowed in most areas, and gone shiny in high-wear/contact spots. The green has gone from a brighter blue/green, just on the green side of turquoise, to more a muted forest green.

Kinda liking the effect...

































Note: the buckle was not forced and is showing natural patina over the same period. Watch was on a mesh bracelet, and only recently replaced the stock strap, so buckle patina developed just sitting around, exposed to air.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Eterna KonTiki Bronze with ISOfrane strap

What happens to bronze in a chlorine pool? Will it clean off the patina?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice bronzes here on beautiful straps. QUESTION: Do some of you take your leather straps into water regularly? If so, what is the effect on the straps and do you do anything to mitigate that effect on leather? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

powerband said:


> Very nice bronzes here on beautiful straps. QUESTION: Do some of you take your leather straps into water regularly? If so, what is the effect on the straps and do you do anything to mitigate that effect on leather?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 All my dive bronze & brass have accompanying rubber straps for swim duty. Many came w Cudas or similar. I would gather non-waterproof leathers wouldn't do well with chlorine and/or seawater.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Got this from the c.ward clearance a few weeks ago. Growing a patina is like growing a plant - slow and lots of water.









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Out shopping with the fam


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

All lovely!


----------



## keep.intime (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

psu555 said:


> View attachment 14817693


Nice watch. Is this a custom seiko? Bronze case/bezel?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

I haven't worn this CW Bronze Trident while swimming much this summer because I just love the way it looks and don't want any changes!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

poptop said:


> Nice watch. Is this a custom seiko? Bronze case/bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


You can get the bronze watch here. I modded the dial. https://wrwatches.com/collections/heimdallr/products/heimdallr-bronze-skx


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

psu555 said:


> You can get the bronze watch here. I modded the dial. https://wrwatches.com/collections/heimdallr/products/heimdallr-bronze-skx


Gotcha. Thank you. I actually have the Sharkey 62mas bronze. Great watch for the price. You did a great job on the mod

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Samurai


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sloooooowly getting there...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Pontvs Acheron









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Samurai aging well


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

PeterK. said:


> View attachment 14845017


What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

my own creation


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

1 month in and lots of moisture









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Cought it in flagrantli this morning....in bed with a 3 month old boiled egg.....can you imagine......don't now what to do with the critter, if it keeps behaving like this...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Double post, sorry...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Played around for a new look. Loving the grape and green
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Halios Seaforth side profile. Developing.


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

a week of saltwater baths later and its gettin there


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

San Martin pilot


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Helson









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Glad I live in Florida with this salty air!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Acheron









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok 1967 Amphibian


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helson Sharkdiver Brass









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Over two years of natural patina


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty Dobra. Did you age it yourself or get one of the pre patinaed ones? I am really liking that model.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> That's a beauty Dobra. Did you age it yourself or get one of the pre patinaed ones? I am really liking that model.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thank you!
I aged it myself, USMC0321 gave me a quick training in order to make the perfect PATINA potion....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Spring cleaning


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never tried spiced Bacardi before. Is it nice?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Never tried spiced Bacardi before. Is it nice?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because you're an adult and not a sorority girl.









I think this deserves a letter to Klaus Iohannis, Dobra.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> That's because you're an adult and not a sorority girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. I just didn't want to upset zangief. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

You guys have to thank God that all countries closed their borders.......

Spiced Rum goes great with Pepsi....









PS 
Klaus Iohannis can't drink....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Way cool... maybe a couple of the tri-delt’s will come by later. We could borrow your mom’s car and pickup some pingpong balls... oh, and more Pepsi, of course.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


very nice looks great

This copy and paste thing gets your post count up very quickly without having to read or think at all doesn't it...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Way cool... maybe a couple of the tri-delt's will come by later. We could borrow your mom's car and pickup some pingpong balls... oh, and more Pepsi, of course.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Kraken....fresh from PONTVS

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

All natural, couple weeks of wear and exercise perspiration.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Kraken VS Nessi.... Bronze VS Brass....

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

No virgin here. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Is that natural patina or one of the "pre-patinaed" models? I see they offer no patina, 5 year or 50 year. I'm thinking that looks very 50 yearish. Looks great.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> Is that natural patina or one of the "pre-patinaed" models? I see they offer no patina, 5 year or 50 year. I'm thinking that looks very 50 yearish. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thank you. So the watch came with very little patina on it and I did the force patina myself. I didn't want the entire watch with the heavy patina so I focused mainly on the bezel and letters then brushed the patina off the letters and bezel edge to make it pop. You can see what it looked like in the below pic when I got it.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


>


I can't believe how small that thing now looks... maybe you and I upped the ante a bit too much on the large watches? Might need to bring it back down for a bit.

The Timemachinist will be so disappointed.

Here's a moderately sized one with some patina


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I can't believe how small that thing now looks... maybe you and I upped the ante a bit too much on the large watches? Might need to bring it back down for a bit.
> 
> The Timemachinist will be so disappointed.
> 
> Here's a moderately sized one with some patina


Yeah, maybe you're right..... we should wear 38-40mm watches from now on..... Oh, just had a chat whit my daughter, she'll trade her Frozen Swatch..... swiss beast 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Maranez Rawai brasso. Forced burnishing with natural ocean verdigris









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

PONTVS Kraken...

Just opened this thing up after a few days with that egg in there. No don't worry they didn't turn blue themselves, they were colored easter eggs... still smelled like death tho. I want it a little darker so back in the bag it goes...









Edit: this is how it's currently looking. Maybe even a little darker in the metal due to the reflective lighting in the picture.









and original:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MONVMENTVM said:


> PONTVS Kraken...
> 
> Just opened this thing up after a few days with that egg in there. No don't worry they didn't turn blue themselves, they were colored easter eggs... still smelled like death tho. I want it a little darker so back in the bag it goes...
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^ you must have used the blue eggs as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> ^^ you must have used the blue eggs as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed..... eggs from a Blue Jay..... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Half bronze half titanium... That counts right?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

OK so after almost a week in the bag with smelly eggs this is the result so far. The color is really really hard to capture on camera... it's some kind of "dark rosé" - way more reddish and blueish in hue than e.g. the Ennebi bronze, really cool for sure:


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Ooook.. the weirdest thing just happened. I decided to continue with the patina process - this time a little cleaner in a tupperware container with smaller throw-away cups for the eggs and keeping it in the sun throughout the day.

I just opened the box for the first time today and was surprised to see that the patina has actually turned lighter in color than naked bronze. Not only that but depending on the viewing angle it shimmers white-ish/silvery similar to fish skin. What the heck? Nearby you can see the Ennebi for reference which was similar in patina darkness/tone just a few days ago.

Anyone else experience something like that or did I get some crazy eggs over here?


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Ooook.. the weirdest thing just happened. I decided to continue with the patina process - this time a little cleaner in a tupperware container with smaller throw-away cups for the eggs and keeping it in the sun throughout the day.
> 
> I just opened the box for the first time today and was surprised to see that the patina has actually turned lighter in color than naked bronze. Not only that but depending on the viewing angle it shimmers white-ish/silvery similar to fish skin. What the heck? Nearby you can see the Ennebi for reference which was similar in patina darkness/tone just a few days ago.
> 
> ...


i'm no expert about the egg method, i've only used it a couple of times and i didn't like the result, so i can't help you with this particular case. The difference between the two watches might be due to a different type of bronze used, based on the composition the patina comes out different.
What i usually do to give some patina to a new piece is using a container with a couple of fingers depth of ammonia, put some wine or apple vinegar on the surface of the watch with a cotton fioc, and add salt on the surface aswell. If you leave it for a few hours it only gets dark, while if you let it sit for a night you get some amazing blue and green spots around where you put the salt.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DarioV said:


> i'm no expert about the egg method, i've only used it a couple of times and i didn't like the result, so i can't help you with this particular case. The difference between the two watches might be due to a different type of bronze used, based on the composition the patina comes out different.
> What i usually do to give some patina to a new piece is using a container with a couple of fingers depth of ammonia, put some wine or apple vinegar on the surface of the watch with a cotton fioc, and add salt on the surface aswell. If you leave it for a few hours it only gets dark, while if you let it sit for a night you get some amazing blue and green spots around where you put the salt.


Yes ammonia should give a much quicker and stronger effect but I wanted to have just brownish/darker patina at first anyway, so I thought I'd just use household items. And it turned out pretty cool before:









Just decided to let it get darker with a new "setup"... but who would've thought it would turn lighter or more silvery than the raw bronze at some point? They should also both be made out of CuSn8 (but of course there might not be exactly the same contents).


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Nethuns Lava bronze re-re-do  This thing has been patina'd and cleaned so many times so far... It's a tank!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Ooook.. the weirdest thing just happened. I decided to continue with the patina process
> 
> I just opened the box for the first time today and was surprised to see that the patina has actually turned lighter in color than naked bronze. Not only that but depending on the viewing angle it shimmers white-ish/silvery similar to fish skin. What the heck?


The silvery glimmer gives it away... you just had more condensation in this batch of eggs. The chlorine content mixed with the sulfur will have that effect on CuSn8 and below. It'll just make CuSn12 splotchy. And no, it won't make disulpher dichloride; you'd need more heat and more chlorine.

If you want it more uniform, just rub a little baking soda on and massage it in to get that top layer off. Rinse it and do another egg or LOS or any other preferred sulfuric delivery system... it'll come right back for you.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> The silvery glimmer gives it away... you just had more condensation in this batch of eggs. The chlorine content mixed with the sulfur will have that effect on CuSn8 and below. It'll just make CuSn12 splotchy. And no, it won't make disulpher dichloride; you'd need more heat and more chlorine.
> 
> If you want it more uniform, just rub a little baking soda on and massage it in to get that top layer off. Rinse it and do another egg or LOS or any other preferred sulfuric delivery system... it'll come right back for you.


Cool thanks for all that information! Do you mean the uniform silvery glimmer or the dark patina from before will come right back when I put it back into the bag?


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful!!👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Cool thanks for all that information! Do you mean the uniform silvery glimmer or the dark patina from before will come right back when I put it back into the bag?


The dark patina... nobody likes shimmery silver bronze.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Chunk Enough?

















Mott Straps (By Solar G-Shocker)*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Shark Diver 45 Bronze*


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Yes ammonia should give a much quicker and stronger effect but I wanted to have just brownish/darker patina at first anyway, so I thought I'd just use household items. And it turned out pretty cool before:
> 
> View attachment 15057085
> 
> ...


Bro, just cut to the chase...... 
Bronze+ tap water + sea salt + ammonia fumes = WOW

Q.E.D.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Bro, just cut to the chase......
> Bronze+ tap water + sea salt + ammonia fumes = WOW
> 
> Q.E.D.
> ...


Ahhh, so that's how you got that effect. Love it. Did you just spray the watch with salty water and then leave it in a container with the ammonia?

Do tell

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> Ahhh, so that's how you got that effect. Love it. Did you just spray the watch with salty water and then leave it in a container with the ammonia?
> 
> Do tell
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Spray it you said????? Did Picasso sprayed his canvas??????? Applied it with a soft paintbrush...... Forming that patina requires both, love and skills









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Spray it you said????? Did Picasso sprayed his canvas??????? Applied it with a soft paintbrush...... Forming that patina requires both, love and skills
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm no Picasso... more Dali in fact, so will give it a crack on a couple of Bronzo's I have... interested to see what transpires.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

very cool


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Helson









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ummm! 
Haven't even set the time yet....








Cheers!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Not extreme, but I think it is coming along nicely.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Dobra said:


> Bro, just cut to the chase......
> Bronze+ tap water + sea salt + ammonia fumes = WOW
> 
> Q.E.D.
> ...


Man your patina is absolutely gorgeous! It does look like a f'ing painting!

For this round at least I just want mine to have some deep brown shade without any verdigris. So I didn't use vinegar or rub it in salt or baking soda for now... plus I didn't have any ammonia at home yet, so the awfully smelling eggs will have to do for now . But it's getting there...


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Stirling Moss said:


> Lot's time swimming laps in the public pool has mellowed the color for sure!
> View attachment 14690459


There's been no more swimming in the last month since I posted this!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Man your patina is absolutely gorgeous! It does look like a f'ing painting!
> 
> For this round at least I just want mine to have some deep brown shade without any verdigris. So I didn't use vinegar or rub it in salt or baking soda for now... plus I didn't have any ammonia at home yet, so the awfully smelling eggs will have to do for now . But it's getting there...
> 
> View attachment 15084419


Awesome shade of brown, just needs a little rub back for some highlights. Good job!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

More ocean exposure on this Nethuns Lava









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Not a ton of patina but it's there.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Man your patina is absolutely gorgeous! It does look like a f'ing painting!
> 
> For this round at least I just want mine to have some deep brown shade without any verdigris. So I didn't use vinegar or rub it in salt or baking soda for now... plus I didn't have any ammonia at home yet, so the awfully smelling eggs will have to do for now . But it's getting there...
> 
> View attachment 15084419


Now gently use some scotch brite....... it'll look amazing! I love that brown !

Here's an old beauty...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

And another from this morning....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do I get that strap from???

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

abkdt41 said:


> Where do I get that strap from???
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


He made it.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma "Teal on Rolko"
















*


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Gruppo Gamma "Teal on Rolko"*


*

What a beauty! Is it something off Rolko's website or a custom order? I really want his "Vintage 2", but I think I'll save this for my next watch *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

konax said:


> What a beauty! Is it something off Rolko's website or a custom order? I really want his "Vintage 2", but I think I'll save this for my next watch


I dunno, bought it off the sales threads...very very soft though, & highly recommended!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Only two months(ish) of all natural patina, but its coming along.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

CW C60 Bronze 43mm... With the Borealis rubber and bronze buckle














Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Dobra said:


> Bro, just cut to the chase......
> Bronze+ tap water + sea salt + ammonia fumes = WOW
> 
> Q.E.D.
> ...


Damn this patina is magnificent. I am considering buying a bronze watch, and I would love to get this kind of patina. Do you put the watch in the salty water ? To get ammonia fumes, do you pour liquid ammonia in a small cup that you let just besides the watch, in the same box as the rest ?


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

FN Stella inspired by @Dobra 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

DTDiver said:


> CW C60 Bronze 43mm... With the Borealis rubber and bronze buckle
> View attachment 15112405
> View attachment 15112407
> 
> ...


This is beautiful, nicely done!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

IronHide said:


> This is beautiful, nicely done!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly!! Probably the best looking Patina I've seen on here!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Damn this patina is magnificent. I am considering buying a bronze watch, and I would love to get this kind of patina. Do you put the watch in the salty water ? To get ammonia fumes, do you pour liquid ammonia in a small cup that you let just besides the watch, in the same box as the rest ?


Put ammonia in a small container, mix tap water and salt and apply it with a paint brush, sprinkle some salt over if you want (for better tastr), close the lid, let it "rust" , take it out and let it dry.....
For more recipes follow me on my Facebook....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Put ammonia in a small container, mix tap water and salt and apply it with a paint brush, sprinkle some salt over if you want (for better tastr), close the lid, let it "rust" , take it out and let it dry.....
> For more recipes follow me on my Facebook....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I always add some chilli sauce for extra flavouring!!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sans chilli, salt, ketchup, dead horse or any other form of condiments...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Dobra said:


> Put ammonia in a small container, mix tap water and salt and apply it with a paint brush, sprinkle some salt over if you want (for better tastr), close the lid, let it "rust" , take it out and let it dry.....
> For more recipes follow me on my Facebook....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, I save the recipe and I will use it when it's time !


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Hmmm...


Scheisse......... am i in trouble?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


>


I need to make a BADASS baseball strap.... started one and it's ..... don't know where









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Armida A8 brass









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Scheisse......... am i in trouble?????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fur sicher mein freund... vieles Ärger!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

waiting for a new strap in the mail....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Red PeeKay said:


> Fur sicher mein freund... vieles Ärger


Des koennt ihr euch an den Hut stecken.....it's glibberish at best...;-)


----------



## StewAdams (May 15, 2020)

Got mine new Monday, gave it some light patina tonight using 2 boiled eggs and a paper towel soaked in white wine vinegar.

Had about 3 hours i total, too dark now to get a nice photo so i will update it tomorrow

Photos show, before, during and after









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StewAdams (May 15, 2020)

This finished item after a light polish and left to settle









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Superb Tudor BBB with a nato strap!









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

rafaellunes said:


> Superb Tudor BBB with a nato strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm a longtime member, longtime lurker, and big bronze/brass lover. I've silently enjoyed, and drawn inspirations from, the postings here and in other bronze/brass-related threads. Though I'm more active in FB watch groups, I feel I should also contribute, at least once in a while, to the forum where I first cut my teeth in watch collection precisely 7 years today. Talk about a 7 year itch! In that length of time, my interest in watches has evolved (or devolved, depending on who you ask) and I do have a fairly sizable collection of watches, especially brass and bronze.

To start my participation in this thread, here are a few pictures from the last few days.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Welcome in the thread Kakofonyx!

You got some nice pieces, but that Mictofo is really the eye-catcher, would love to see more of it !


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

DarioV said:


> Welcome in the thread Kakofonyx!
> 
> You got some nice pieces, but that Mictofo is really the eye-catcher, would love to see more of it !


Thanks. Well, stay tuned!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I've figured if I post 5 watches a day, I should be all caught up by the end of the month.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Awesome collection. What's the second form the bottom?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice watches. Even a few iv never seen before 

Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Awesome collection. What's the second form the bottom?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's made by Ideapixel from Thailand. One of the best handmade/custom watchmakers from that part of the world. Lots of patience needed to deal with him.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Nice watches. Even a few iv never seen before
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Kakofonyx said:


> Thanks. It's made by Ideapixel from Thailand. One of the best handmade/custom watchmakers from that part of the world. Lots of patience needed to deal with him.


It always interests me to see how people stumble across these "obscure" watch brands/makers.

I've never heard of Ideapixel nor Viribusunitas, so this gets me wondering what else you've got up your sleeve...

These days I'm tending to the makers who work on the fringe, so will keep an eye on these two.

Will be interested to see what Viribusunitas plan to release as a diver later this year.

And not wanting to wander in here and leave you'all empty handed...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## StewAdams (May 15, 2020)

First picture is when i first forced the patina, the others are after 2 weeks or so of wear, my sleeve polishing it, it getting wet etc









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> It always interests me to see how people stumble across these "obscure" watch brands/makers.
> 
> I've never heard of Ideapixel nor Viribusunitas, so this gets me wondering what else you've got up your sleeve...
> 
> ...


Then I've got more to show you. This forum is a bit insular when it comes to handmade watchmakers. Kaventsmann and Ennebi hold sway, and rightly so. But there is a whole world of skilled and artistic custom watchmakers, many outside of Europe. I have them in spades. Just pacing myself to avoid stepping on the fragile egos of some regulars here. You can tell how well that is going in the other bronze thread. 

Nice Moana Pacific Waterman.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> Then I've got more to show you. This forum is a bit insular when it comes to handmade watchmakers. Kaventsmann and Ennebi hold sway, and rightly so. But there is a whole world of skilled and artistic custom watchmakers, many outside of Europe. I have them in spades. Just pacing myself to avoid stepping on the fragile egos of some regulars here. You can tell how well that is going in the other bronze thread.
> 
> Nice Moana Pacific Waterman.


And there we go again... it's not fragile egos that you're stepping on - It's just your extreme arrogance.

It's always the "introduction guy". The need to come in with a big fanfare... "hey, look at me... longtime lurker, sometimes poster... you're in for a treat".

Next starts the whole "I've got more watches than anybody" routine. So much so, you cut and paste it across multiple threads. It's very transparent.

Now it's, "look at what I'm going to teach you, since you don't know what's what".

Come on, man. Just join in like everyone else and post up some shots.

The bronze thread: the OP tossed an obvious joke/compliment at you and you spun out. You've got a lot of very nice watches that ALL would like to see, but the need for attention routine sucks. Maybe you don't see it... but from the messages I woke up to, others sure do.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> And there we go again... it's not fragile egos that you're stepping on - It's just your extreme arrogance.
> 
> It's always the "introduction guy". The need to come in with a big fanfare... "hey, look at me... longtime lurker, sometimes poster... you're in for a treat".
> 
> ...


LOL! Your tirade is so unbecoming. I will not deign it any importance with any further response.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> LOL! Your tirade is so unbecoming. I will not deign it any importance with any further response.


Nah... you got the point, Steve.

Again, nice watches.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Zelos patina is beautiful. I love it


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Nah... you got the point, Steve.
> 
> Again, nice watches.


It's Kakofonyx to you. We're not yet on first name bases. You'd have to buy me dinner first. 

Thanks for the compliment. You have quite an enviable and impressive collection. It's unfortunate we got off on the wrong footing.


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

some patina and turbine wheel


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

PeterK. said:


> some patina and turbine wheel
> View attachment 15186223


That's a great one! LOVE the strap. Is that one of your dials?


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> That's a great one! LOVE the strap. Is that one of your dials?


yes it is


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Carpe Omnia! - Seize It All!


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Should count....


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> Then I've got more to show you. This forum is a bit insular when it comes to handmade watchmakers. Kaventsmann and Ennebi hold sway, and rightly so. But there is a whole world of skilled and artistic custom watchmakers, many outside of Europe. I have them in spades. Just pacing myself to avoid stepping on the fragile egos of some regulars here. You can tell how well that is going in the other bronze thread.
> 
> Nice Moana Pacific Waterman.


Cant say that I've ever noticed fragile egos on any bronze related threads?? More a very friendly bunch with almost a kinship because of the "Left of centre" style of watch we wear.

Try the Rolex forum if you want some of those!!

As for my attempt at humour on the "Other bronze thread" sorry if I upset you (Fragile ego?) but I do tend to have a bit of a banter going on there which normally goes down well.

No upset was intended on my part!! It's a watch forum for a collecting hobby, no place for any nastiness IMO.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Cant say that I've ever noticed fragile egos on any bronze related threads?? More a very friendly bunch with almost a kinship because of the "Left of centre" style of watch we wear.
> 
> Try the Rolex forum if you want some of those!!
> 
> ...


Yep Clive is correct for once

Check the Rolex forum for fight practice 
Let's just enjoy our bronzos from different parts of the world.

Now Clive, send me that bronze PAM, I need to inspect it's authenticity 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Yep Clive is correct for once
> 
> Check the Rolex forum for fight practice
> Let's just enjoy our bronzos from different parts of the world.
> ...


It's a fake for sure... I'll take it off your hands Clive... just pick up the shipping to Oz like a good sport! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Yep Clive is correct for once
> 
> Check the Rolex forum for fight practice
> Let's just enjoy our bronzos from different parts of the world.
> ...


Well funny you should mention that??

I still have the 968 in its box in the safe, never seen the light of day, hopefully authentic as it came straight from Bond Street.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well funny you should mention that??
> 
> I still have the 968 in its box in the safe, never seen the light of day, hopefully authentic as it came straight from Bond Street.


I was looking at one, but it came from a little East of Bond Street... like... erm... Gerrard Street. Not exactly a store, but he had a bunch in a Vauxhall Vectra.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Cant say that I've ever noticed fragile egos on any bronze related threads?? More a very friendly bunch with almost a kinship because of the "Left of centre" style of watch we wear.
> 
> Try the Rolex forum if you want some of those!!
> 
> ...


Water under the bridge. Already addressed it in the other thread and I don't think it's necessary to ventilate it here again. We're all good now.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a virtual wedding to attend (not mine, thank you very much!). It's via Zoom video conferencing, but I do want to wear a dress watch. Has to be bronze, of course. The Maurice Lacroix Aikon is an excellent choice, even if I do say so myself.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> I was looking at one, but it came from a little East of Bond Street... like... erm... Gerrard Street. Not exactly a store, but he had a bunch in a Vauxhall Vectra.


Was it the convertible?? I loved them!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Not a diver, but you will shiver...
When you behold the Wandering Punisher!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Alien technology!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Daily Double...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

New dial on the Thunder









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The Leaning Tower of Pisa.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This Thunder is a custom case ?


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> This Thunder is a custom case ?


Yes... He makes all of his cases by hand.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Amazing work !


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

MakaveliSK said:


> Yes... He makes all of his cases by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need that dial !!!!


----------



## SeaBandit (Sep 10, 2015)

Zelos Swordfish at work








Sent from my V1981A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Narval Seven N2102.... From a defunct Microbrand that left behind a great watch.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Daily Double!

Known more for its luxury pens, Visconti is no slouch in the watch department, especially bronze.

Abyssus and Grand Cruise:


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> Daily Double!
> 
> Known more for its luxury pens, Visconti is no slouch in the watch department, especially bronze.
> 
> Abyssus and Grand Cruise:


Do you have one of their bronze bracelets as well? I think it's the only one made entirely from bronze and I'm super curious how it would perform.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

konax said:


> Do you have one of their bronze bracelets as well? I think it's the only one made entirely from bronze and I'm super curious how it would perform.


No, I don't. Much as I like bronze, I don't like metal bracelets generally. I think these watches are heavy enough as it is. Bronze does weigh quite more than titanium.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Going all-green today with the great Gondar. Have a good one!


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I truly am surprised at how much I like the dredged-from-the-bottom-of-the-sea look.















... a late bronze convert.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a dream that someday we shall beat our swords into bracelets and buckles; our guns and bullets into watches. You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one. I hope someday you'll join us. And the world will be as one.

- paraphrasing MLK and John Lennon


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Montres Militaire Officier De Marine. A rare sight these days.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Alexandre Christie Bronzium (Bronze/Aluminium) played hard to get. The chase across 5 continents was nothing short of thrilling.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vostok Europe Energia. The teal dial is a pain in the tuchus to capture faithfully. I couldn't do it any justice, to be quite honest.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Colosseum - a nod to the ancient arena of blood and glory.

"Are you not entertained??!!"


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> Colosseum - a nod to the ancient arena of blood and glory.
> 
> "Are you not entertained??!!"


Now that is a tank. Do you have support vehicles ready? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Now that is a tank. Do you have support vehicles ready?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah! The entire crusade!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Fresh patina is growing quickly.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Doppiotempio.... Bellissimo!


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

roberev said:


> I truly am surprised at how much I like the dredged-from-the-bottom-of-the-sea look.
> 
> View attachment 15209049
> View attachment 15209047
> ...


Wow. Just beautiful.


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)

Thunder by Piotr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 Tungum. Ever so bright and blue!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

This is what I'm rocking today. I call it Phoenix Rising. My other watches call it The Big Daddy. Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not a Monday person. However, the right watch can help strike the right attitude. Gentlemen, let's set sail on the Corum Admiralty.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Celebrating this amazing watchmakers birthday by admiring his watch today!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Great idea! Ditched what I was wearing earlier for this one he made for me a while back. It was the watch that paved the way for my interest in handmade custom watches.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't quote me on this, but I believe Pontvs Nessi is named after the fabled Loch Ness monster. With all that going on in 2020, I would not be in the least surprised if this is the year we have a confirmed irrefutable siting. Until then, I'll happily enjoy this "monster".


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Daily Double! M26 Tank and Sub-Abyss.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Visconti Isla Mallorca. A striking beauty from all angles.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Minotaur!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Added a fresh patina to my H2O and can finally show it off with the new buckle I got from the Doc.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Graham Vintage Chronofighter, aka Chron-fu Panda.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Skully thing


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Running out of time....


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gruppo Ardito NumeroUno


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Feeling the  Thunder  today!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Chr. Ward Trident bronze and the old Scituate Lighthouse patina, on a gloomy Friday.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Can't take life (or yourself) too seriously if you love bronze watches!


----------



## bbrovold (Apr 24, 2007)

Never had a bronze watch long enough to "patina".


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Kakofonyx said:


> Can't take life (or yourself) too seriously if you love bronze watches!


This is absolutely nuts! More info please. Not that I could ever wear it, it's thicker than my wrist!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

karlito said:


> This is absolutely nuts! More info please. Not that I could ever wear it, it's thicker than my wrist!


It's a custom handmade by Ridwan. Yeah, not for everyone. It's only about the the size of a panerai 47mm submersible.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Star spangled bronze is fitting for today. Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Tsao Baltimore Tsork-Diver. You just want to lick that orange sweetness.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Been too busy (actually, lazy is the right word) to post pictures these past couple of days. Here's a shot of randomly selected divers. No rhyme or reason. Not that we ever needed one.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Customization is cool. Personalization, on the other hand, is hot!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Kakofonyx said:


> Customization is cool. Personalization, on the other hand, is hot!


Alright, moving forward...I think you shouldn't be allowed to post photos of your watches unless you tell us what they are.

Like this one, neat dial.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Alright, moving forward...I think you shouldn't be allowed to post photos of your watches unless you tell us what they are.
> 
> Like this one, neat dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks and apologies.  I'm usually mindful of that. This is a build by Alessandro Staffetta doing business as AS-Watches. He's on Facebook and Instagram by those handles.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Still stare and admire how the patina came out on this.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

What do you get when you cross bronze, forged carbon and steel? Not a Heavy Metal band, silly! You get a Vilhelm Talos.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Boldr Odyssey with meteorite dial.

A little trivia: Meteorites are rarer than gold, platinum, diamonds and emeralds.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

I can finally post in this thread









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Heptagon Punishagon...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Green dial Kraken

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Glycine Combat Sub 42 (GL0187) after some Northern Atlantic waves









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you're using that thing for a lighthouse in that first photo Dobra...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> Looks like you're using that thing for a lighthouse in that first photo Dobra...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 it's to keep the traffic going flawless on St. Laurent river

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

San Martin diver.


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That first photo especially is something else. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I purchased this Zenton B42 around 2013 and left it to develop its own patina.

I like it without a bezel so I can admire the chunk of bronze. I believe the cases were manufactured by Ickler.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My Tuna looking a bit green around the gills! 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare Tazzoli Oceanico. For those times when you're not sure whether the occasion calls for a formal watch and you kinda give a damn.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H20 Kalmar Chronograph with a hard-to-capture MOP dial.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

In the late afternoon winter's light, that bezel looks brown instead of green...
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Open heart butchery.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Agat 195 Chsb Zlatoust Russian Military bronze diver. A "Russian interference" I don't mind at all.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Patina in progress  bronze Glycine Combat Sub 42























Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

uh oh what have I done


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

konax said:


> uh oh what have I done


...made this awesome 

Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

konax said:


> uh oh what have I done


You've gone and Smurfed it

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The colorful but not objectionable Nitron Racing GMT. Don't let the 49mm spec intimidate you. As demonstrated by Thing T. Thing, my able hand model (no hand job jokes, please!), the lugless design makes it quite wearable and it's lumilicious!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Say hello to my little friend, Tramontana!


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally I can start posting to this thread, and not those other pansy ass virgin bronze threads. Goddam poseurs.

Starting my bonafide natural patina journey with a week at the beach. Went sailing on the bay today, and the salt water's doing its work. It's probably not everyone's cup of tea but I'm digging the splotchiness because it's happening organically.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Halios Seaforth after about a year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ennebi Oriuolo.


----------



## Topper203 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would've slammed my piece into a door within 5 minutes, guaranteed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Topper203 said:


> I would've slammed my piece into a door within 5 minutes, guaranteed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's plexi. Just buffs right out!

Door jam might look worse for wear tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This PAM is awesome


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Adventures in forced patina. Experience tells me a lot of this will wear off and fade darker, but for now...


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Cuervo Y Sobrinos Habana Pirata GMT


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Brass Maranez Karon soladite dial









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Rocking the Thunder today
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

MakaveliSK said:


> Rocking the Thunder today
> View attachment 15411718
> View attachment 15411719
> 
> ...


I feel it, the Thunder!

Heroic18 on new hide with bronze stitching 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> I feel it, the Thunder!
> 
> Heroic18 on new hide with bronze stitching
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man... That black leather with bronze stitching is just sexy. Beautiful combo!!


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)

First some bronze:


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)

Then some brass:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

A polished Tina'


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

IronHide said:


> Brass Maranez Karon soladite dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sodalite. Like diet coke.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> This PAM is awesome


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

My Ennebi got the Mott Straps treatment!!  






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Memphis Belle on the wrist today









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

after a week in the ocean (i mean, not nonstop... i had to sleep, but you know, a lot):


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Benarus Moray brass









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Combat Sub 42 Bronze close-up









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

VicAjax said:


> after a week in the ocean (i mean, not nonstop... i had to sleep, but you know, a lot):
> 
> View attachment 15416270
> View attachment 15416271
> View attachment 15416273


Yellowdog straps are the bees knees!


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> Yellowdog straps are the bees knees!


Yeah I love this thing. Gonna have to grab a leather one for winter.


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

yummy


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Helberg CH1. Unmistakable.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Chimera. An epitome of steampunk coolness.


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Very slow developing patina....
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

So the mailman lobbed this over my fence today. When you get a watch you forgot you paid for, it's like getting a free watch. 

This AP Diver homage ain't too shabby either. Actually, I'm impressed.


----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Blue; doesn't show up well this evening in the indoor light.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mjwatch said:


> View attachment 15441772


Is that your watch or a internet pic??

Cos if it is you are indeed a brave man ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Bronzo with not quite as much Patina, or should I say vegetation.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Been sticking with this Combat Sub all summer. Loving the results!









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Bronze Moray


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Slowly getting there


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Posing Poseidon on a lazy, carefree Saturday.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean bronze after a few summers worth of patina and an occasional polish


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

GG Vanguard got some much needed love today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Enera Samurai. A nice melding of classy and casual.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

*Almost 3 years old (strap 3 months old). ALL Natural patina. *


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15458109


Drool!!!!!


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

IronHide said:


> Combat Sub 42 Bronze close-up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking at these Glycine bronze for a while? May I ask, is this a forced or natural patina?


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

craiger said:


> I've been looking at these Glycine bronze for a while? May I ask, is this a forced or natural patina?


Hey there, this is all natural from ocean exposure. I'll toss in a +1 for these models - very robust, quality alloy to develop unique patina, wrapped in a great price point!

Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The ZX-5 is my favorite watch from Zelos. I love the futuristic hour and minute hands (and conversely dislike those fat, blunt ones on their other offerings). The lumed subdials are the sweet cherry on the sundae.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

My 18yr old daddy's girl is wearing my sterile bronze.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DCTwin (Apr 23, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 15472610
> 
> 
> View attachment 15472611
> ...


Glad you didn't mount this on one finger to the left.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

boutsk said:


>


What is this watch?


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

drmdwebb said:


> What is this watch?


it's a Thunder made by Piotr Ch


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

drmdwebb said:


> What is this watch?


THUNDER handmade, check Facebook and Instagram for Piotr Chrzaszcz


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

WARNING: Not Safe For Work! Full Frontal Nudity!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Theodrummer (Oct 10, 2020)

From virgin bronze to this with just 1 morning out at sea in a power boat


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H2O Tiburon earlier today.... Subdued but still with some attitude.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Good evening....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

IWC Big Pilot Heritage with 7 days (168 hours) of power reserve. Why an automatic watch (meaning it has a rotor) needs that many hours of PR defies logic. I think it's an overkill. But then, there are dive watches powered by a tourbillon movement. Aesthetics over functionality.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Progression from new to well patina'd, left to right. All are natural patina. Love watching them develop their own personality.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

jtaliani said:


> Progression from new to well patina'd, left to right. All are natural patina. Love watching them develop their own personality.
> 
> View attachment 15506277
> 
> ...


Nice collection of Zellos watches!!


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

MakaveliSK said:


> Nice collection of Zellos watches!!


Thanks! I have a bunch more too. LOL. I'm a pretty big fan of their watches. Great options and quality for the price.

Yours is getting some nice patina!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

jtaliani said:


> Progression from new to well patina'd, left to right. All are natural patina. Love watching them develop their own personality.
> 
> View attachment 15506277


This is great to see! Glad i'm not the only one with a collection of Zelos!


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

TheCowWatcher said:


> This is great to see! Glad i'm not the only one with a collection of Zelos!


You're in good company 😊 Excellent watches and even better customer service. There's always a steady stream of them on my YouTube channel. SOOOO many releases this year it's been tough to keep up with Zelos alone.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

jtaliani said:


> You're in good company ? Excellent watches and even better customer service. There's always a steady stream of them on my YouTube channel. SOOOO many releases this year it's been tough to keep up with Zelos alone.


 Just got my visionary V-2 back from Zelos service. Absolutely amazing!

Now I can post a picture of it!


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Just got my visionary V-2 back from Zelos service. Absolutely amazing!
> 
> Now I can post a picture of it!
> View attachment 15507491


Lovely piece!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Wearin this one out today.


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Wearin this one out today.
> 
> View attachment 15507540


Nice! I have the Teal and Meteorite Bronze HH2. Both are great, but this beauty is my favorite. It continues to slowly develop its natural patina.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm letting the bronze Swordfish patina on its own but I gave the Hammerhead II a little help.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

MoVas Diver IV. The square titanium crown is distinctive.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Found in the titanic lol....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Kakofonyx said:


> IWC Big Pilot Heritage with 7 days (168 hours) of power reserve. Why an automatic watch (meaning it has a rotor) needs that many hours of PR defies logic. I think it's an overkill. But then, there are dive watches powered by a tourbillon movement. Aesthetics over functionality.


Beautiful watch, and really beautiful strap! Did the strap come with the watch or is it third party? If so, would you mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

c3p0 said:


> Beautiful watch, and really beautiful strap! Did the strap come with the watch or is it third party? If so, would you mind sharing where you got it?


Thanks. The strap came as "extra" in the sale transaction. I have no doubt it's 3P but unfortunately don't know the maker.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Anonimo Polluce 455 Magnum. They don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Struggling with the whole patina thing with this one. The force is strong and it's being very obstinate... may have to travel the LoS path with this one!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Thunder


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

My watch of the day...

Gore.... 
Horror.... 
Terror.... 

Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

So decided to dip my toes into the world of LoS. I have a Obris Morgan that persistently refused to patina and a recently arrived Regia.

Cleaned both watches. Filled a small plastic tub wth warm water, approx 300ml (enough to cover the watch) and added the LoS gel. When I opened the bottle it had one of those protective caps one has to peel off on the mouth of the bottle and there was a quantity of LoS attached so washed that into the tub. The water turned a mild yellow so dipped a tooth pick into the bottle and added that. Now a distinctive yellow and really didn't put much in.

In a second larger tub I added 2 tbsp of baking soda to stop the reaction. I then took before and after photos.

I put both watches into the LoS solution for a minute at a time. Notably, one shouldn't judge darkening on what you see in the container. Looks like no change until you remove the watch and noticeably darker. Then into the baking soda solution for a minute and then a wash and dry.

The OB only took 2 x 1 min dips to blacken whereas the Regia ended up in the solution for 8 min and nowhere near as dark. Obviously different bronze makeup.

Top photo before, my LoS solution with the Regia bathing and the after. Cheers. 























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Regia = brass


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Regia = brass


Well there you go... that's what you get for not reading the fine print. Damn, and I thought it was bronze.. That old timers thing must be kicking in. That'll explain the differences!

Still, did darken it up a tad!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> My watch of the day...
> 
> Gore....
> Horror....
> ...


This is probably the craziest piece i've seen on this forum and i love it! Thanks for sharing it


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> Well there you go... that's what you get for not reading the fine print. Damn, and I thought it was bronze.. That old timers thing must be kicking in. That'll explain the differences!
> 
> Still, did darken it up a tad!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Don't worry, they have their own unique patina that is better in my opinion. My wife loves hers but it still ends up on my wrist at times.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

DarioV said:


> This is probably the craziest piece i've seen on this forum and i love it! Thanks for sharing it


Thanks. It's definitely quite a conversation piece. I LOVE crazy!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Christopher Ward c60 trident. Something mainstream after yesterday's mayhem.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

New shoes on my brasso 
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vintage VDB 2017. That was a good year!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

Kakofonyx said:


> Christopher Ward c60 trident. Something mainstream after yesterday's mayhem.





bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15538385


great pics!


----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

Great thread!!!!!!


----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15538385


Who made the Filson?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Scout308 said:


> Who made the Filson?


It's a Helson Shark Diver, made by Helson.


----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> It's a Helson Shark Diver, made by Helson.


Wow, thoguht it was Filson marked for the clothing company......sweet watch.......love the patina....even on the buckle Thanks!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Scout308 said:


> great pics!


Thanks!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Franck Muller Vanguard.....


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

MakaveliSK said:


>


Still one of my favorites in your collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

3 months:

Before:









After:


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Somebody said today is "Tourbillon Thursday". Maybe I heard wrong?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

She's baaaack! My temperamental Medusa is in rotation again. Such a diva!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

Vintage Bronze VDB, just starting to get some patina.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I love the deep rich colour this Ancon has gone over the years.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

2020 will definitely go down in history as an Annus Horribilis. Good friends I've had, good friends I've lost. I take comfort in my Annus Mirabilis...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dkaek (Dec 24, 2020)

When the pool water didnt' do the job, I decided to take them to their natural habitat in the sea


----------



## Dkaek (Dec 24, 2020)

Another view


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Some crowns @ 2 o'clock....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

A "Happy & Safe New Years" to Everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Merry new year to all my mouldy watch buddies.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Heroic









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ancon Challenger...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

This is inbound. My first bronze.
It won't be virgin long as it will be doing some swimming in the Pacific.
San Martin SN007-Q.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

KAVENTSMANN


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam

(Minotaur's Knights of the Round Table)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bob Wellson Super Bronzo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Memphis Belle Heritage with meteorite dial.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Crowns @ 9 o'clock....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gruppo Ardito NumeroUno


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

A recent arrival, unfortunately I can't take credit for the cool patina the previous ownerl liked to take it diving.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

AVI-8 Flyboy....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Shamelessly Irish today.... 

"May those who love us, love us, and those who don't, may God turn their hearts, and if He doesn't turn their hearts, may He turn their ankles so we'll know them by their limping."

Happy St. Patrick's Day. Please celebrate responsibly.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love that dial 👍


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Customized Enera Marine. Res Ipsa Loquitur (the thing speaks for itself).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

It's hump day. Maggie Waterman got herself a new pair of shoes hoping to get lucky. We're all rooting for ya, Maggie!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

This guy arrived last week with a strong patina on it already. I'm going to clean it up today and start my own adventure with it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Moray Bronze


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ennebi Oriuolo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steeldive Ploprof. Everything looks better in bronze.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vostok-Europe N1 Rocket...


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Viribus Unitis IR36....

I bought this watch for my daughter, but she just couldn't bond with it. "Bronze is a man's metal, daddy!", she argued. Her loss is my gain. This daddy looks good in pink.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I'm thinking about doing some more mods to this piece.















I think it needs a taller crystal, and something tells me it would look good with a different handset. Or perhaps just a different minutes hand...

I have also looked into heat blueing if the damascus dial, but I think I would loose all the printing, so that's off the table for now...

The 18k gold triangle in the bezel really pops when the rest looks so beat up. Makes for a nice contrast. A couple of mm taller crystal and perhaps a red minutes hand sounds like a plan to me.😊


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

boutsk said:


>


Looks great... who makes that one... those hands are poorly placed... hard to work out. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Red PeeKay said:


> Looks great... who makes that one... those hands are poorly placed... hard to work out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


One of the previous owners removed the seconds hand and replaced the sapphire with a plexi. Maranez can source me the stock parts but I really like it as it is. Of course if you have any idea how I can hide this 'hole' at cannon pinnion potition, I would be greatful.
Maybe seconds hand should have been shortened/cutted and not entirely been removed...


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gyavius Deepmarine....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thoughts on that combo?

I really liked the look of the stainless steel Aquadive with the BOR bracelet and was considering what it would look like on that bronze.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Heitis Okeanos Explorer (aka Reese's cups)....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vostok Amphibia 1967....


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Angular Momentum Green Moons....


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15857903


Looks awesome!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

calbear13 said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks, my grail 😍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Zelos Great White....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vancouver Watch Company Crossfire....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Azimuth Mr. Roboto....

Domo Arigato!


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Sméagol and his precioussssss....


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15905697


All your Panerai bronze watches show an even patina, very nice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The beauty of letting it do its own thing, forcing Patina tends to end up with patterns and some areas not so “patinated”

It also helps that the Panerai mix is pretty damned good, but at the price it should be.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

sat in a hot springs for a couple hours and voila!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Chimera 43 B&B Mother of Pearl....

Partly bronze, PVD coated stainless steel, and a sprinkling of unicorn blood.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> The beauty of letting it do its own thing,


Spot-on!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Zelos Swordfish....


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Can my brass Rawai play? Custom patina&#8230;


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Was looking for it for several years, finally got one


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Was looking for it for several years, finally got one


congrats bro, gorgeous piece


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks bro 
It was not planned at all and very spontaneous


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

growing


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Fantastic Beasts&#8230;.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Pontvs Kraken&#8230;.

Go on, I'm sure you're dying to say it!

"Release the Kraken!"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

AS B1&#8230;.

Lugless&#8230;. Peerless.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Kakofonyx said:


> AS B1&#8230;.
> 
> Lugless&#8230;. Peerless.


Who is AS? Tried to find them to no avail. 

I love the yellow with contrasting lime indices... looks great.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Different bronzes. Different patina&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Helson Porthole&#8230;.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Who is AS? Tried to find them to no avail.
> 
> I love the yellow with contrasting lime indices... looks great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's short for Alessandro Staffetta. You can find him on FB by that name and AS-Watches.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

LIV Saturn&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vilhelm Talos&#8230;.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Doppiotempo&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Zodiac&#8230;.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 with 12mm domed sapphire crystal&#8230;.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam

(Minotaur's Knights of the Round Table)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Triggered!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Pontvs Acheron&#8230;.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ARMIDA A1 today


----------



## Chezbeeno (Jul 20, 2016)

Not the best shot, and it has since started getting a little green because it was seeing a LOT of wear for a minute, but it's still beautiful and I love it.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Kaventsmann Boxfish&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Still like (except de movement, noisy and non topnotch)...

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk

*Image removed by Admin, reason: *_8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons* are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Very nice patina on my Spit...









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Visconti Abyssus Pro Dive 3000&#8230;.


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

All natural


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## agtprvctr (Dec 7, 2020)

rafaellunes said:


> Very nice patina on my Spit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get it to patinate so evenly? And how long has it been?


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Punisher&#8230;. Twice the pain.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

agtprvctr said:


> How did you get it to patinate so evenly? And how long has it been?


Hi there! In this case, I think that is a kind of bronze alloy matter! IWC and Tudor use a bronze alloy made of copper plus aluminum, as a result we have a soft and slightly patina along the time. The patina process in this IWC was running so fast, around 4 months&#8230;

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr (Dec 7, 2020)

rafaellunes said:


> Hi there! In this case, I think that is a kind of bronze alloy matter! IWC and Tudor use a bronze alloy made of copper plus aluminum, as a result we have a soft and slightly patina along the time. The patina process in this IWC was running so fast, around 4 months&#8230;
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Interesting! I ask bc I have the same watch and I feel like my patina is anything but even.. I still love it and get lots of compliments, but it'd be even better if it were more even


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

OYNX MMXX


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Supreme Steampunk. Multilayered, multidimensional&#8230;.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dimagger (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi,


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Spring has sprung...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The Medicine&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I really like how this one is aging


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

First post here
On my wrist for less than a month ...some forced patina then reset....now waiting for LoS


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I love the iridescence of nacre (mother of pearl) dials, but they're hard for me to photograph even with copious artistic license.


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

.


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

All natural


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Tudor Black Bay Bucherer blue&#8230;.


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

.


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Azimuth Spaceship Predator Lava Overland LE&#8230;.

A nice blend of Realism with Futurism. I feel it will become a collectible like Mr. Roboto, from the same watchmaker.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steinhart Marine Officer….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Phoenix….

Controversial and Unapologetic.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Lum-Tec Combat B….


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

A new set


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## dbp512 (Jun 17, 2021)

Took a few years of frequent wear, including plenty of salt water and chlorine from swimming. Sadly, I haven't been able to go on vacation much in the past few years (I wonder why), so its development has slowed down a bit recently. I'm looking forward to how much more it will change, especially once I can again get it exposed to the elements some more.


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Nitron Ranger LE….


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Strom Agonium Nethuns Bronze US Limited Edition unboxing photos….


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Visconti Roma 60s chrono, aka “Mocha”….


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Crown @ 12 o’clock position.


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

Here link to video of of it








bronze







youtube.com


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I like my bezels to be all-metal. So ceramic and other non-metal bezels are kinda dealbreakers for me. Call it a pet peeve. However, I’ve been known to compromise a “few” times. Once a watch whore, always a watch whore, I guess. 

Have to admit though, ceramic bezels often have great lume.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Halloween watch choice narrowed down to these three….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Carpe Omnia….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Medusa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Poseidon….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The Sacred Craft La Grande Mér Hua Hin…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: A Leaning Tower!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Glycine Combat Bronze


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Corum Admiral…. sailing steampunk style.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Alright not even close, but it arrived today.... I'm sure it's a little browner than when I took it out of the box earlier! 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

“She offered her honor 
He honored her offer
All night long
They laid in each other’s arms 
Offering and honoring.”


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Kakofonyx said:


> “She offered her honor
> He honored her offer
> All night long
> They laid in each other’s arms
> Offering and honoring.”


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Love the patina in the numbers.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

If Linde Werdelin and Richard Mille had a baby by surrogacy….


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Cardinal Points

Case by Gerald Genta 
Engraving by David Harris
Everything else by Ridwan


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Winter's arrived again..









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam

(Minotaur’s Knights of the Round Table)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey!
You want to bamba?
You wanna chill with the big boys?
Get a boat. A UBoat.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Glycine Combat Bronze 42mm






























Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

Man, them some watches badly in need of a polish?
I have a bronze statue in my fountain out back.
It's green with verdigris growing all over it.
I don't get the draw to wearing something so smelly and nasty on the wrist?
It does look way cool, but the verdigris is a no-go on the wrist for me.
Interesting?


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

03hemi said:


> Man, them some watches badly in need of a polish?
> I have a bronze statue in my fountain out back.
> It's green with verdigris growing all over it.
> I don't get the draw to wearing something so smelly and nasty on the wrist?
> ...


Lol there's not so much that it smells. Some people artificially age their bronzes. That may be what you're referring to. My Glauco hasn't been cleaned in over 3 years. Doesn't look like that.

Different strokes, or so they say


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

after 8 months










after 8 months









after 4 months


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

BATISCAFO QUADRO45 designed and made by Andrei Troff. A fresh, bold, and beautiful idea in a rather crowded field. The quality is astounding for the price. Beware of imitations, some of which are ironically being sold for higher prices than this original. Support the real McCoy- it’s the right thing to do.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

IWC Aquatimer Expedition Charles Darwin (aka Angry Birds Evolution Pig)

Once you see the Angry Birds reference, you can’t unsee it.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> BATISCAFO QUADRO45 designed and made by Andrei Troff. A fresh, bold, and beautiful idea in a rather crowded field. The quality is astounding for the price. Beware of imitations, some of which are ironically being sold for higher prices than this original. Support the real McCoy- it’s the right thing to do.













Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Dino Zei Nautilo….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

What’s better than 1 porthole? 8 portholes!


----------



## TheDeep (Apr 22, 2006)

^ Wow! That’s a pretty cool watch!

Kakofonyx, you have one of the most unique watch collections on the planet!

Congrats!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TheDeep said:


> ^ Wow! That’s a pretty cool watch!
> 
> Kakofonyx, you have one of the most unique watch collections on the planet!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks. I’m deeply flattered.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Kakofonyx said:


> Thanks. I’m deeply flattered.


Looking at your watch collection I can only speculate you must have very deep pockets! 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Looking at your watch collection I can only speculate you must have very deep pockets!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


Not “very” deep. I’m comfortable and I no longer have any other expensive “vices” than this here hobby. This is more wholesome and therapeutic.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Kakofonyx said:


> BATISCAFO QUADRO45 designed and made by Andrei Troff. A fresh, bold, and beautiful idea in a rather crowded field. The quality is astounding for the price. Beware of imitations, some of which are ironically being sold for higher prices than this original. Support the real McCoy- it’s the right thing to do.


I’m all for unique designs and clean dials, but why out the WR and the watch number on the case?? Really detracts from the aesthetic for me.

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Haven’t done a theme shoot in a while….

Super compressor divers in my collection:

L-R: Balticus Grey Seal, Heitis Okeanus Explorer, Longines Legend, Helson Porthole, Strom Agonium Nethuns II, Vancouver Watch Co Cobra de Calibre, Zelos Helmsman 2, and IWC Aquatimer Expedition Charles Darwin.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Oris Hölstein Edition….


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Oris Divers 65 with bronze bezel


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16520386


Love this watch. One can dream!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Love this watch. One can dream!


Thanks…… I did for a very long time………then it happened 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Natural, no forced. Aging nicely 🦽









Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Today’s theme: Oversized Arabic numerals 12, 4, and 8 dial hour markers. I believe this style was popularized by UBoat.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Kakofonyx said:


> Today’s theme: Oversized Arabic numerals 12, 4, and 8 dial hour markers. I believe this style was popularized by UBoat.


I love when you come in here and blow up the thread with great looking watches.
The Militare and the blue dialed one are killer.


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

predapio said:


> I love when you come in here and blow up the thread with great looking watches.
> The Militare and the blue dialed one are killer.


Thanks. Just my humble contributions to a great thread and hobby. Outside of here, most don’t get why we love bronze/brass watches so much.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry couldn't resist. Here's a macro of patina starting. I think it came out pretty good.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

predapio said:


> Sorry couldn't resist. Here's a macro of patina starting. I think it came out pretty good.
> View attachment 16561667


😍 The CW bronze is one of the best when it comes to attaining a beautiful Patina 👍🏻


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Is it still “hip to be square”? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Patina is slowly getting there...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

No virgins here.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Natural, no forced. Aging nicely 🦽
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god. You can stab people with that crown.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Skeletons in my closet….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The mould is coming on nicely.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This 6000m Mokume Gane black mother of pearl dial is starting to get some nice patina on the bronze parts


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze almost two years old.


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

FWIW the Tudor appears to get its patina in about a year and pretty much stays that way. It doesn't seem to get any darker.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Maranez on MoTT


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

After a quick dip in a lemon juice bath today


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm biased, but this Trident has the best patina of the watches I own.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

predapio said:


> I'm biased, but this Trident has the best patina of the watches I own.
> View attachment 16674610
> View attachment 16674611


Looking good 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Starting to come in nicely.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Patina has evolved from light green to a blue turquoise. Going to leave it alone for a while. Pretty cool imo.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

All natty ‘tina on the Trigger. Our new backyard mascot approves




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk brass/bronze….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Nethuns (No. 7 Bronze Dial Swiss Made)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Solar G” said I should move around more now that I’m recovering from the “ViD”!
..So out for a walk w/ the wife after dinner*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Nethuns No.5 Swiss*


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*












































*Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Dial” (On Di Stefano’) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*another ZLATTY…
Bronze-n-Stainless-n-Mokume (46mm)*



























*approved by Mothers-n-Grandmothers everywhere..*








*Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“The Big One..The Real Deal”
Zlatoust 192-ChS (Agat) 60mm (75mm w/Crown)

Edit: OOPS my bad..(at least there’s Bronze Watches in the Background)*









*Baseball Straps & Coasters by MOTT STRAPS (Solar g-shocker)*



























*and MR. BEAN…*








*Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Diving for 45mm Bronze Sharks Today
….on A BIG THICK-UN MOTT STRAP! (How Thick?….REALLY THICK!!!)*_
*

























*
_*Cheers Big Ears! *_


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Maranez Rawai


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vostok-Europe Energia


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just wore this for ten days straight on my first holiday for three years 😎


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Helberg CH1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Today’s theme: Recessed crystals.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
..Round The Outside”
..Round The Outside”
”GUESS WHO‘S BACK…. BACK AGAIN?” 
KAVENTSMANN’s BACK….BACK AGAIN!



























PROOF of LIFE:



























MADDOG Buckle:


























..Apologies for so many pics!
..JEERS!  *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..a STORM’s a COMING 


























 ….. “How Do WE Sleep, While Our BEDS Are BURNING..”
”The TIME has Come, To PAY the Rent, To PAY OUR SHARE!” .... *


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Man, if you guys can't come up with some cool watches.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Deep Blue Daynight Bronze T-100 Tritium


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Corrigia Prototipo A


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

XIIVI Taranis MMXXII/XXIX (6 of 6 LE). The seconds are counted by the small central disc. A cool feature for those of us who like 2-hander watches but also want a continuous visual feedback.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
= 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..



























Apologies,








(My Wife, has lectured me as well…)*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…Keep Thinking how I Failed at: “This Year..”
“We’re Gonna Take a Vacation at the Beach”


























next year,..next year.*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ennebi Mictofo Bronzo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

might be broke…worn out


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ebel Discovery bronze LE 

“El Diablo”


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

deepsea03 said:


>


Stunning looking watch 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

getting there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Stunning looking watch 🥰


Thank you very much


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart Bronze (47mm)

















Cheers! *


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

AP Diver bronze homage.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## OfficineCB (Jul 30, 2010)

Corrigia01


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a Baseball Glove Strap on a Makara??
..(It’s the Only way I could Wear it!)



































Finally Finishing Up a Complete Watch Rotation!! (70+?)*


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Forced...


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mconlonx said:


> Forced...
> 
> View attachment 16961973


Really, if you hadn't of mentioned it I would never have known! 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Where No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KAVEEE Sunday!
…and boy am I “Triggered”



































Kaventsmann Triggerfish (#NR 20)*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“NOT“ my Boat..



































“Gangnam Style”…ahhh, the memories*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wishing it was the 53mm one..
..but nope it’s only the 46mm
































& no.. it’s Not “Al Bundy” Friday*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

We okay with a little brass + patina?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Teal Blue Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Suit Off, Bronze On..
























It really was a Great Childhood!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Andersmann ANN0931 bronze.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------

